# Questions for Moebius



## Moebius

Hope you pardon the intrusion! I rarely ever participate in forums as I've always felt it's a place for fans, not business. Most of you probably know me as Frank from Doll & Hobby, and that's how I still usually refer to myself. I'll get used to the whole Moebius thing sooner or later! But for now, I'd like to offer to answer any questions I can without you having to e-mail me. 

I know there have been posts about the company and the kits we have planned, and I felt it was time to put rumors to rest and give you the info straight from the horses mouth. 

Any questions you have, please post here and I will answer anything I can. I'm not on here constantly, usually just once or twice a day, so don't think I'm ignoring you if I don't answer immediately. Some things of course I can't answer if it hasn't been finalized yet, but fire away!


----------



## Jimmy B

First off.... Is this a Dream? My Guess is no because I'm not sandwiched between the Williams sisters while reading this

Second - Will I be admiring my knew Jekyll & Hyde kits before 4/1?

Third - Are there long term plans at work or is this one kit at a time?

Fourth - Might there be a chance of Seeing Aurora's Bloodthirsty Pirates?

Fifth - Can I call you Uncle Frank?


----------



## Dave Hussey

Welcome!

Most folks here are absolutely and completely delighted to hear of the great kits you have planned. Would you have some advance pictures to hold us over until we can actually purchase the kits in stores and on-line?

Huzz


----------



## Duck Fink

Boy is this thread ever gonna get SLAMMED!
Since we are asking questions....do you have any intentions of doing some FIGURES with the Irwin Allen license? I would LOVE to see some figures that have not been done in styrene of the Lost In Space series. As I told you before....put me down for a case of EVERYTHING! As someone mentioned in another thread....you are our new hero!


----------



## otto

Frank, First I'd like to say that you always impressed me with your fantastic business ethics at Doll and Hobby.You had great kits at great prices and top notch service.I'd like to give you a big thank you for the Mr. Hyde reissue and the new Seaview. The thought of a big Seaview blows me away! Do You have any plans to reissue any other Aurora kits like the knights, blackbeard or gladiators? Perhaps a Big Frankie someday?..Thanks, and best of luck in your endeavors...Otto


----------



## Moebius

Jimmy B said:


> First off.... Is this a Dream? My Guess is no because I'm not sandwiched between the Williams sisters while reading this
> 
> Second - Will I be admiring my knew Jekyll & Hyde kits before 4/1?
> 
> Third - Are there long term plans at work or is this one kit at a time?
> 
> Fourth - Can I call you Uncle Frank?


First - It's always been my dream, but it appears it's really happening!

Second - Jekyll has had a slight glitch. Between the Chinese New Year delay, and a twofold problem with the clear parts, it's been slightly delayed. The clear wasn't clear enough, and when it was, the part numbers were on the insides of the pieces. It should be in mid April, I'm going to try to have some in before Chiller so anyone there should be able to see it.

Third - There are long term plans, but 2007 will be a slow year.

Fourth - Haven't heard that in a while! I had a guy do an add for me in Modeler's Resource that called me that, and I heard it for quite some time!


----------



## Seaview

Moebius,
WELCOME and thank you for coming to this forum, and thank you for helping realize a dream for many of us, an appreciably large 39" Seaview kit, which we assume will be the 4-window version because of the inclusion of the Flying Sub. Will it be injection-molded or resin & vaccuform, like the Lunar models version?
Also, I have wanted (since 1968, to be precise) a studio-scale Spindrift (40"+/-) with interior and sliding door; is there any chance such a dream will see reality?  
Many thanks again, and once more, welcome! :wave:


----------



## the Dabbler

:wave: :wave: Oh Uncle Frank,? ...Uncle Frank !?... Over here !... Just one Q., where the heck did the name "Moebius" come from ??  

Dabbler


----------



## Ravenauthor

Welcome! So far, I want every kit announced by Moebius and am ready to buy whenever they become available. Before I get to my questions, I have a plea:

Please stick to styrene as much as possible. There's no shortage of new, resin kits out there for the people who want them, but I'm not one of them. I feel there is room for both.

Now for the questions and can be answered as general as you want to.

Are there plans for more showrods, especially the Tom Daniel's collection that *need* to be reissued but haven't?

Are there plans for more Aurora figures that were never reissued by PL or anyone else?

Are there plans for eventually doing new sculpts based on monsters or other figures like pirates or knights, or (as I'd like) DC superheroes/villians?

Thank you, and quite frankly (no pun intended), if it's a styrene figure or showrod model kit, I'll buy at least one of each.


----------



## Zorro

Any chance of a Harry Dean Stanton model? I had to ask.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Why would you jump in the same arena with us? :freak: 
You must be braver than you look.  :lol:


----------



## Hunch

Hello Frank, and great choices for first releases. My question would be... will you be doing more monsters in the Aurora scale with matching long boxes (and square?), like things that Aurora did not get around to? Ygor, The Fly, Invisible Man, Metaluna Mutant and so on.
Thanks and great job,
Jim and Judy's Horror Models


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Hi Uncle Frank,

1. Any idea of what the Seaview will cost to purchase.

2. What other Irwin Allen kits might we expect.


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Most folks here are absolutely and completely delighted to hear of the great kits you have planned. Would you have some advance pictures to hold us over until we can actually purchase the kits in stores and on-line?
> 
> Huzz


Thanks! I will post something as soon as I have it. For the Jekyll, Tom Parker has one that he has photographed. I'll ask him to post some pics. I'm all out of test shots at this time, and I never got any good pics.


----------



## Moebius

Duck Fink said:


> Boy is this thread ever gonna get SLAMMED!
> Since we are asking questions....do you have any intentions of doing some FIGURES with the Irwin Allen license? I would LOVE to see some figures that have not been done in styrene of the Lost In Space series. As I told you before....put me down for a case of EVERYTHING! As someone mentioned in another thread....you are our new hero!


We have thought about figures for LIS, but that wouldn't happen until at least 2008. One of my favorite images from the show was John Robinson in the jet pack. I think it would make a cool kit....


----------



## Moebius

otto said:


> Frank, First I'd like to say that you always impressed me with your fantastic business ethics at Doll and Hobby.You had great kits at great prices and top notch service.I'd like to give you a big thank you for the Mr. Hyde reissue and the new Seaview. The thought of a big Seaview blows me away! Do You have any plans to reissue any other Aurora kits like the knights, blackbeard or gladiators? Perhaps a Big Frankie someday?..Thanks, and best of luck in your endeavors...Otto


Otto, thanks for the nice words on D&H. We tried to do everything as we would have liked it done to us. It was fun while it lasted! I'm glad that I was fortunate enough to have the resources to do these kits, and be working on more that should be fun for everyone. Not sure what to think on the knights/pirates/gladiators. If there was enough interest, it would be possible. I'm pretty intrigued by the Green Knight. Big Frankie? That has been the number one request so far. At D&H we sold the Japanese vinyl versions at the end, and I couldn't believe how popular it was. I can say for a fact it won't be out this year, but there is always 2008. I won't give a definite yes, but we have of course thought about it!


----------



## Moebius

Seaview said:


> Moebius,
> WELCOME and thank you for coming to this forum, and thank you for helping realize a dream for many of us, an appreciably large 39" Seaview kit, which we assume will be the 4-window version because of the inclusion of the Flying Sub. Will it be injection-molded or resin & vaccuform, like the Lunar models version?
> Also, I have wanted (since 1968, to be precise) a studio-scale Spindrift (40"+/-) with interior and sliding door; is there any chance such a dream will see reality?
> Many thanks again, and once more, welcome! :wave:


Thanks! The Seaview will be all styrene. You are correct on the 4 window/Flying Sub assumption. A Spindrift that size would be very cool, but I can honestly say the tooling costs would never let it happen. Not to say that a larger more accurate version isn't in our heads for 2008!


----------



## Moebius

the Dabbler said:


> :wave: :wave: Oh Uncle Frank,? ...Uncle Frank !?... Over here !... Just one Q., where the heck did the name "Moebius" come from ??
> 
> Dabbler


My original name was shot down by the Trademark and Patent Office. Initially we were going after something similar to Aurora or Polar Lights. I thought Halo Models would be cool. They felt that with the Microsoft Trademark for Halo that it fell too close. Now of course I was free to fight Microsoft on it.... So we went with Moebius. Always fascinated with the Moebius strip, and of course the name of one of my favorite artists, so it was Moebius.


----------



## miniature sun

I think my biggest Aurora "wants" are the Man From Uncle kits but I'd also love to see some originals like The Fly, Invisible Man, Metaluna Mutant, Gort and some more comic characters.


----------



## Moebius

Ravenauthor said:


> Welcome! So far, I want every kit announced by Moebius and am ready to buy whenever they become available. Before I get to my questions, I have a plea:
> 
> Please stick to styrene as much as possible. There's no shortage of new, resin kits out there for the people who want them, but I'm not one of them. I feel there is room for both.
> 
> Now for the questions and can be answered as general as you want to.
> 
> Are there plans for more showrods, especially the Tom Daniel's collection that *need* to be reissued but haven't?
> 
> Are there plans for more Aurora figures that were never reissued by PL or anyone else?
> 
> Are there plans for eventually doing new sculpts based on monsters or other figures like pirates or knights, or (as I'd like) DC superheroes/villians?
> 
> Thank you, and quite frankly (no pun intended), if it's a styrene figure or showrod model kit, I'll buy at least one of each.


Thanks! We have talked with Tom about a few different kits. Tom has wanted to add detail and a few extra parts to Rommel's Rod, so it will be out later than we originally thought. I'm hoping for more!

For more Aurora that was never reissued in the way of figures, I'm not sure. I am working on something right now that would provide a couple more, but it's tough to see what else would sell well enough for the tooling costs. There have been thoughts of more kits like the Captain Action, where we could sell direct, make more of a profit, and not worry about selling many thousands to show a profit. I hate to bypass the retailers on anything though, so some things may just never happen.

Oh, as far as kits go, everything will be styrene with the exception of a few things that may appear in vinyl. No resin thoughts at all.


----------



## Moebius

Zorro said:


> Any chance of a Harry Dean Stanton model? I had to ask.


I hate to say no to anything, but as far as plastic is concerned I think I can safely say no. He's had some great parts in some great films, but I'm not sure there would be enough interest to make it work. Thanks for the question though!


----------



## Moebius

Lloyd Collins said:


> Why would you jump in the same arena with us? :freak:
> You must be braver than you look.  :lol:


Ya know, I had people warn me not to do this!


----------



## Moebius

Hunch said:


> Hello Frank, and great choices for first releases. My question would be... will you be doing more monsters in the Aurora scale with matching long boxes (and square?), like things that Aurora did not get around to? Ygor, The Fly, Invisible Man, Metaluna Mutant and so on.
> Thanks and great job,
> Jim and Judy's Horror Models


Thanks! I'm not sure on that. I had wanted to do the original monsters all at the same time, but I couldn't work anything out on them. I was a little disappointed, but you can't have everything! It's definitely an idea, but it hasn't been more than that so far.


----------



## Moebius

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Hi Uncle Frank,
> 
> 1. Any idea of what the Seaview will cost to purchase.
> 
> 2. What other Irwin Allen kits might we expect.


MSRP on the Seaview will be $99.95.

As far as other Irwin Allen, I can't be real specific right now other than to say there will be all new kits, no reissues. All four shows, VTTBOTS, LIS, LOG and Time Tunnel will be represented!


----------



## Dragon Elf

Pardon me for being stupid and asking a dumb question. But are you the maker or inventor of Aurora kits? Sorry, new to the hobby don't know any better.


----------



## Moebius

miniature sun said:


> I think my biggest Aurora "wants" are the Man From Uncle kits but I'd also love to see some originals like The Fly, Invisible Man, Metaluna Mutant, Gort and some more comic characters.


I loved the Aurora comic characters myself, so I have been working on it. Too early to say anything though, sorry. On the "new" monsters, we thought of them but didn't do any work further. You never know what will happen there! Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

Dragon Elf said:


> Pardon me for being stupid and asking a dumb question. But are you the maker or inventor of Aurora kits? Sorry, new to the hobby don't know any better.


I am neither. Just a new company that is following in their footsteps trying to provide monster/tv/movie/scifi kits to the fans. Thanks.


----------



## Dragon Elf

Great! Works for me. Got any Medusa kits in the works?


----------



## Moebius

Dragon Elf said:


> Great! Works for me. Got any Medusa kits in the works?


Nothing for Medusa in the works, but we have thought about some of the stop-motion characters. Never know what will happen in this business!


----------



## Zombie_61

Hi Frank!

First, I'd like to thank you for picking up where Polar Lights left off, and wish you all the success you can handle with this venture. Like many modelers on this forum and others, I'm really looking forward to seeing what Moebius will offer in the future.

Will Moebius' kits only be available through distributors/retailers, or will they be sold through your website as well? Or is it too soon to make that determination?

Good wishes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius

Zombie_61 said:


> Hi Frank!
> 
> First, I'd like to thank you for picking up where Polar Lights left off, and wish you all the success you can handle with this venture. Like many modelers on this forum and others, I'm really looking forward to seeing what Moebius will offer in the future.
> 
> Will Moebius' kits only be available through distributors/retailers, or will they be sold through your website as well? Or is it too soon to make that determination?
> 
> Good wishes! :thumbsup:


Thanks! I've always been one of those guys that compained when some manufacturer was selling the same thing as me, at a better price. I can say that the Moebius site will not sell any discounted kits, or regular edition kits. There will be some special edition kits like the Captain Action that we will sell. The sales will actually go through Doll & Hobby, even though D&H no longer sells kits.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Moebius said:


> Hope you pardon the intrusion! I rarely ever participate in forums as I've always felt it's a place for fans, not business. Most of you probably know me as Frank from Doll & Hobby, and that's how I still usually refer to myself. I'll get used to the whole Moebius thing sooner or later! But for now, I'd like to offer to answer any questions I can without you having to e-mail me.
> 
> I know there have been posts about the company and the kits we have planned, and I felt it was time to put rumors to rest and give you the info straight from the horses mouth.
> 
> Any questions you have, please post here and I will answer anything I can. I'm not on here constantly, usually just once or twice a day, so don't think I'm ignoring you if I don't answer immediately. Some things of course I can't answer if it hasn't been finalized yet, but fire away!


Thank you and I apologize for bugging you with the email. I never expected you to respond so quickly.

So the 39" Seaview is definitely a go? The license agreements are signed and we won't have to wait or worry about other kits in the pipeline slowing down the Seaview's release this year?

(kinda bugged me that stuff like the Scorpion slowed down the release of say, PL's Trek Refit)

Any other Irwin Allen releases planned, like a retooled Flying Sub?


----------



## qtan

Hi Frank,

I was one of the people who responded to your request for Rommel's Rod scale preference. Reading that Tom is taking a hand in adding details and more parts to the kit make s me even more anxious for this kit's release, but also makes it a little easier to bare the delay.

Since you're not adverse to fantastic vehicles, what's the possibility of seeing either the Voyager from the animated Fantastic Voyage, the Proteus, or Chitty Chitty Bang Bang being reissued...possibly with more detail?

Steve


----------



## Trek Ace

Hi, Frank.

Congratulations with your new company! A very long-time and satisfied customer of D&H.

My question about the new _Seaview_ kit is in regards to whether it will come with a detailed interior, visible through the nose - and any options for the movie/first season version?

I'm greatly looking forward to this kit - and any others along the same line (Flying Sub, _Spindrift_, etc.) that you may have plans to release. I know that I will be buying more than one of each.

Is there any chance of you whetting our appetites with develpment photos and such on your website as the planned releases get further on?

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Heck, I'd be willing to bet a few people would buy the Voyager from the animated Fantastic Voyage & Proteus exactly as they were originally released.

Do you have access/ownership of those original molds, or just permission to make your own new ones?

Either way, with scanning and 3D technology what it is today, it wouldn't be anywhere near as difficult to recreate them as it once would have been...


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Moebius said:


> MSRP on the Seaview will be $99.95.
> 
> As far as other Irwin Allen, I can't be real specific right now other than to say there will be all new kits, no reissues. All four shows, VTTBOTS, LIS, LOG and Time Tunnel will be represented!


Very reasonable for a ship that size.
Looking forward to buying at least a couple.
(after wanting one about this size for this long you can never be too careful and buy just one at $100).


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

What?

Nobody has asked about a "Big Frankie" model yet? 

See. We're not totally unreasonable. :lol:


----------



## fluke

All I can say is *WOW!* *COOL!* *FAR OUT* and just plain *NIFTY!!*

*THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!  :thumbsup: *

*Will the Seaview have a 'control room'????*

We all must keep in mind that licensing issues/politics can be a drag and very costly


----------



## xsavoie

That's the way to do it Moebius,one kit at a time.Of course,the scale of your SEAVIEW is incredible.Wouldn't be surprised it sold well.But to tell you the truth I expected that if the SEAVIEW was issued by anyone,it would be the same scale as the Monsters In Motion Seaview.24 to 28 inches long I think.Can we expect such a scale release of the SEAVIEW from you as well.If so,what would be the price of such a kit,approximately.Of course,once again the MOONBUS from Monsters In Motion would be an excellent kit to release.Just have to reverse engineer the Moonbus.As far as releasing other Aurora kits,maybe a few of them,but I do believe that new sculpts of figures would be great.It's important to keep the Aurora spirit even more than releasing former Aurora kits.I do believe that the Gold Knight Of Nice on Horse would be an excellent idea,with an optional improved head.The Apache on horse and Confederate Raider would also be great,because they would also appeal to many military figure collectors as well.


----------



## frankenstyrene

Hello Frank, 

Thanks for all your work so far, and being on the Hyde pre-order list I too will support you as much as I can in future.

My question: Do you see certain of the Aurora Wildlife kits (or similar ones from other companies, or new versions) ever being worth the effort to do?

Thanks again, much!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

I'll be happy with the 39" Seaview. The rest will be lagniappe. :thumbsup:


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Thanks for answering my questions Uncle Frank and all the best and success to you!


----------



## Moebius

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Thank you and I apologize for bugging you with the email. I never expected you to respond so quickly.
> 
> So the 39" Seaview is definitely a go? The license agreements are signed and we won't have to wait or worry about other kits in the pipeline slowing down the Seaview's release this year?
> 
> (kinda bugged me that stuff like the Scorpion slowed down the release of say, PL's Trek Refit)
> 
> Any other Irwin Allen releases planned, like a retooled Flying Sub?


Thanks Chuck, I try not to let stuff sit too long. The Seaview is the first thing on our new slate, we had been waiting on licensing to come through on this before we started anything else new. Nothing will slow it down as far as other kits, but we do have our work cut out for us.

Other Irwin Allen is planned, but we're trying to keep it under wraps. I stated in a previous post you will see new (no reissue!) kits from all 4 shows we signed licensing for. Yes, that does mean a Time Tunnel kit! This year I can pretty safely state it will just be the Seaview, as it will be a time consuming project. Thanks again!


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> All I can say is *WOW!* *COOL!* *FAR OUT* and just plain *NIFTY!!*
> 
> *THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!  :thumbsup: *
> 
> *Will the Seaview have a 'control room'????*
> 
> We all must keep in mind that licensing issues/politics can be a drag and very costly


The licensing isn't a fun part of it, but Synthesis was great to deal with once we got our schedules straight! The Seaview will have a detailed interior. Hopefully I will have more info to give you within a few months as to how much detail. Thanks!


----------



## flyingfrets

Hi and welcome!

An MSRP of 99.95 for a 39" Seaview? Sounds like a deal to me! So...any guesstimate on a release date? I'm looking for a project to get back into building again and this sounds like it might fit the bill :thumbsup:.

Thanks,
'Frets


----------



## Moebius

xsavoie said:


> That's the way to do it Moebius,one kit at a time.Of course,the scale of your SEAVIEW is incredible.Wouldn't be surprised it sold well.But to tell you the truth I expected that if the SEAVIEW was issued by anyone,it would be the same scale as the Monsters In Motion Seaview.24 to 28 inches long I think.Can we expect such a scale release of the SEAVIEW from you as well.If so,what would be the price of such a kit,approximately.Of course,once again the MOONBUS from Monsters In Motion would be an excellent kit to release.Just have to reverse engineer the Moonbus.As far as releasing other Aurora kits,maybe a few of them,but I do believe that new sculpts of figures would be great.It's important to keep the Aurora spirit even more than releasing former Aurora kits.I do believe that the Gold Knight Of Nice on Horse would be an excellent idea,with an optional improved head.The Apache on horse and Confederate Raider would also be great,because they would also appeal to many military figure collectors as well.


I would love to think the Raider or Apache would sell well enough to be done. I have thought about them, but I haven't really given them the thought they deserve. Moonbus would be great, I'd love to do more from the film, but again, licensing would be a consideration. We'll see! The Monsters in Motion Seaview is a great kit, but I'd like to see something bigger and in plastic. Hopefully this one will make most of you happy. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

frankenstyrene said:


> Hello Frank,
> 
> Thanks for all your work so far, and being on the Hyde pre-order list I too will support you as much as I can in future.
> 
> My question: Do you see certain of the Aurora Wildlife kits (or similar ones from other companies, or new versions) ever being worth the effort to do?
> 
> Thanks again, much!


I built plenty of them as a kid, and I would like to think they could be done, but from a strictly business standpoint I don't think they'd sell enough. I hate to say no on anything, but we'll just have to wait and see on that one. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

flyingfrets said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> An MSRP of 99.95 for a 39" Seaview? Sounds like a deal to me! So...any guesstimate on a release date? I'm looking for a project to get back into building again and this sounds like it might fit the bill :thumbsup:.
> 
> Thanks,
> 'Frets


Thanks, we're trying to keep it as reasonable as we can. I would think it will be late this year if all runs on schedule. Hard to put a close estimate on it, as so many things can happen in between! As soon as we can be near, I'll post it on the website. For now, it's officially 4th Quarter 2007.


----------



## Seaview

In reading this entire thread so far, I can't help but remember a line from one of my favorite films, Kelly's Heroes, "Crazy! I mean like so many positive waves maybe we can't lose! You're on!"
This is FANTASTIC! Somebody make a cape for our new hero!!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Moebius said:


> The Monsters in Motion Seaview is a great kit, but I'd like to see something bigger and in plastic. Hopefully this one will make most of you happy. Thanks.


For those who want a 24" to 28" kit, they already exist. Buy away.

Please stick with the 39" version! While there might be a big cost difference for someone doing a 28" vs a 39" Garage Kit master in RTV rubber for 40 or so pulls, 

since the cost of cutting into a half-ton block of solid alluminum to make molds for a 39" version is virtually no different then a 28" version I'd vote for the 39" version!

No point in spending an extra half a million bucks for two more sets of molds that water down the market and compete with yourself and confuse the customer!

One well done 39" version will be very well appreciated and enough to satisfy me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

How are you creating your master?

CGI created parts?


----------



## dgtrekker

Well I too am glad that someone has taken it upon themselves to try and fill the void left by Polar Lights, for a while it was exciting to be a "plastic" modeler again and I am thrilled with the idea for the Seaview, not that I don't appreciate what PL did, but I certainly can't wait to own two, three, five of them to play with (light, ect....) AND a John Robinson in the jet pack would be a WAY COOL addition to the Lost In Space group, of course a nice chariot or pod would be as well!


----------



## Dr. Brad

Wow, all those Seaview fans must be drooling! This does sound great! I look forward to seeing some build-ups (I myself won't have room for such a big model, but hey, that's just me).

Brad.


----------



## Moebius

Seaview said:


> In reading this entire thread so far, I can't help but remember a line from one of my favorite films, Kelly's Heroes, "Crazy! I mean like so many positive waves maybe we can't lose! You're on!"
> This is FANTASTIC! Somebody make a cape for our new hero!!!!


Thanks! Kelly's Heroes, huh? Maybe there is a way to do a Harry Dean Stanton kit.... I love that movie!


----------



## Moebius

Chuck_P.R. said:


> For those who want a 24" to 28" kit, they already exist. Buy away.
> 
> Please stick with the 39" version! While there might be a big cost difference for someone doing a 28" vs a 39" Garage Kit master in RTV rubber for 40 or so pulls,
> 
> since the cost of cutting into a half-ton block of solid alluminum to make molds for a 39" version is virtually no different then a 28" version I'd vote for the 39" version!
> 
> No point in spending an extra half a million bucks for two more sets of molds that water down the market and compete with yourself and confuse the customer!
> 
> One well done 39" version will be very well appreciated and enough to satisfy me! :thumbsup:


No change in plans, the 39 inch is pretty set in stone. That is one reason, with costs involved, it really does make no sense to go smaller. It is an expensive project to say the least!


----------



## Moebius

Chuck_P.R. said:


> How are you creating your master?
> 
> CGI created parts?


The master involved a lot of research, and will be hand built. No cgi created parts, it's all from blueprints and research pics.


----------



## Moebius

dgtrekker said:


> Well I too am glad that someone has taken it upon themselves to try and fill the void left by Polar Lights, for a while it was exciting to be a "plastic" modeler again and I am thrilled with the idea for the Seaview, not that I don't appreciate what PL did, but I certainly can't wait to own two, three, five of them to play with (light, ect....) AND a John Robinson in the jet pack would be a WAY COOL addition to the Lost In Space group, of course a nice chariot or pod would be as well!


Chariot and pod are pretty overlooked in my opinion, so.... I can't really say much more on them. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

Dr. Brad said:


> Wow, all those Seaview fans must be drooling! This does sound great! I look forward to seeing some build-ups (I myself won't have room for such a big model, but hey, that's just me).
> 
> Brad.


I understand, it's definitely not a kit for everyone's shelf. When you think 39 inches, you have to remember too that the nose section is about 10 inches wide. It will take up some space!


----------



## Moebius

In response to Jekyll questions, here are a couple of shots. Top picture shows the detail added to the leg sections. Front and rear have been made into halves, instead of the clumsy quartered legs. Pegs have been added to make the legs fit better in the torso. Bottom picture shows some of the clear parts, along with some replacement name plates Tom Parker will be selling. Click to enlarge of course!


----------



## Duck Fink

Very curious...what kind of an initial run are you talking about for your kits? I know your Captain Actions are said to be limited to 1000. How about Jekyll? Rommels Rod? Thanks again for all of your info. You brought this board back to life today!


----------



## Moebius

Duck Fink said:


> Very curious...what kind of an initial run are you talking about for your kits? I know your Captain Actions are said to be limited to 1000. How about Jekyll? Rommels Rod? Thanks again for all of your info. You brought this board back to life today!


Thanks! The run on Cap is purposely low. Great kit, but we're just not sure it could sell enough to make a full run. On everything else, numbers will be based on sales preorders. Not to say there wouldn't be more produced if there is demand at a later date. We're taking a wait and see attitude with numbers. I can guarantee no one will be disappointed. If they want one, there will be plenty available.


----------



## dgtrekker

Kelly's Heroes sounds like a goodd model source to me! I'm sure there are a lot of movies in that era that could make good model choices! I do wish to say thank you for taking the time to chat with us, not many would make the effort. I also look forward to seeing your products in the future as well. I and my wallet stand ready to support you.


----------



## Moebius

dgtrekker said:


> Kelly's Heroes sounds like a goodd model source to me! I'm sure there are a lot of movies in that era that could make good model choices! I do wish to say thank you for taking the time to chat with us, not many would make the effort. I also look forward to seeing your products in the future as well. I and my wallet stand ready to support you.


It's kind of fun for me! I miss talking about kits at times, but I definitely can't do it like I used to. Too much of a good thing, you know! I knew there was a lot of unanswered questions, and this seemed to be the best way to get guys to open up. Hopefully every one knows that I do answer most of the e-mail myself, and I can be easily reached by e-mail any time. Hopefully I can live up to everyone's expectations! Heh, wouldn't a Kelly's Heroes set like the old Anzio set be cool? Just a thought...


----------



## fluke

"We got our own ammunition, it's filled with paint. When we fire it, it makes pretty pictures, scares the hell outta people! And we have a loudspeaker, when we go into battle we play music, very loud. It kind of... calms us down"

*Oddball kit*....now that would be cool! 

*Kirk and Spock dressed up from 'A piece of the action' or in the 'Patterns of force' Nazi garb in 1/6 scale! ....Not the best episode but cool look.*

I know...I know ...Paramount Licensing!....better chance at world peace! very expensive is what I have always heard.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Moebius said:


> The master involved a lot of research, and will be hand built. No cgi created parts, it's all from blueprints and research pics.


Hmmm...

That's rather retro.

The final parts will have to be scanned - what did they use to call it? Rotoscanning, Rotocasting, Roto- something-or-other? where the scultpted part is turned into a computerized file so the machine tools can cut the aluminum or steel blocks?

Seems like with CGI you could do more cheap smaller plaster mockups to double check accuracy without putting everything into one sculpt.

But as long as she's accurate and beautiful however you get her to the dance will be fine with me!


----------



## GlennME

G'day Uncle Frank.

On behalf of myself, and everyone here at Hobby Talk, I'd just like to wish you the best of luck with your new venture.

I've been looking at the pics of the Mr. Hyde test shots, and I'm very impressed. You could've simply reverse engineered the kit and everyone would've been happy. 

Instead, you've gone the extra mile and taken the time and effort to improve the kit. 
I think this tells us a lot about you Frank. With your eye for quality, and determination, I'm sure you'll be a big success.

All the best,

Glenn 

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## John P

Best of luck, Frank, and welcome!

Naturally, the first thing I must do is spew my wish list:

LiS:
1/25 Chariot with full interior and seated Robinsons in parkas.

VttBotS:


You've got the Seaview covered admirabley 
I'd love to see an FS-1 about twice the size of Aurora's . 
 Fireball XL-5 at about 16-18"
2001: A Space Odyssey kits...

Oh, hell, just go here for the whole list:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/modelcompany.html
The genre stuff is toward the end.


----------



## otto

I love the clear parts and the crisp nameplate on Hyde. Will the head be resculpted? I do think the Knight series would be a GREAT reissue. No lisence problems. Plus the molds still exist. The originals do show up at pretty reasonable prices on ebay, But its only because they were in almost constant production all through Auroras life. They must have been very good sellers at the time,(late 50's to mid 70's) Also the molds might still exist for Blackbeard. One of Auroras finest detailed and well proportioned kits in my opinion. With the Johnny Depp Movies being so popular, I think a finely detailed UNLISENCED pirate kit might be well worth the while. I too, would love to see the confederate raider and apachie warrrior if Monogram still have the molds. If these molds exist , and no lisence fee is required it seems like a great way to "jump start" the company without investing a zillion bucks.Just a little more food for thought.Ohhhh, and the Green Knight does sound like a GREAT addidion..Otto


----------



## Capt. Krik

No questions, Frank. Just wanted to say I'm very excited about what you're doing. The disappearence of Polar Lights left a big void for a lot of us here on this board.

Already have Jekyll as Hyde on preorder from Cult's Hobbyshop. Looking forward to Rommel's Rod. The one Tom Daniels model I don't have.

A 39 inch Seaview is all most too much to hope for, and if you are able to retain that $99 srp so much the better. 

Just want to wish you all the luck and success with this venture.


----------



## Steven Coffey

I am really looking forward to what ever models you make! I will try and talk to one of my local hobby stores to see if they will carry your kits.


----------



## Seaview

Steven Coffey said:


> I am really looking forward to what ever models you make! I will try and talk to one of my local hobby stores to see if they will carry your kits.



I already did yesterday; he looked up the Moebius website and is VERY enthusiastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Frank,

Those test shots look great! Love the idea of original parts along with alternate parts as are suggested by the nameplates pictured. Sure Hyde's face on the isn't the best sculpt - but I want the original! If an alternate improved head is sculpted - even better!

We must be getting a little rusty around here because I can't believe this thread has gone on this far without a...

BIG FRANKIE!!
BIG FRANKIE!!
BIG FRANKIE!!


----------



## otto

I mentioned Big Frankie a couple of pages ago. Frank said he had considered it, and he think it might sell! That alone in encouraging.If he decides to do it a few years down the road I'd be tickled pink. A man who isnt intimidated by a GIANT Seaview, might not be adverse to a Big Frankie......Otto


----------



## Jimmy B

AFILMDUDE said:


> Sure Hyde's face on the isn't the best sculpt - but I want the original!
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason the face always reminded me of the Prof from Gilligan's Island in need of a shave


----------



## Jimmy B

Jimmy B said:


> AFILMDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Hyde's face on the isn't the best sculpt - but I want the original!
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason the face always reminded me of the Prof from Gilligan's Island in need of a shave.
> 
> 
> But then again, on the inkblot exam I saw Aurther Godfrey and one of the Molemen having lunch at a Cafe'
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr. Brad

John P said:


> Best of luck, Frank, and welcome!
> 
> Naturally, the first thing I must do is spew my wish list:
> 
> LiS:
> 1/25 Chariot with full interior and seated Robinsons in parkas.
> 
> VttBotS:
> 
> 
> You've got the Seaview covered admirabley
> I'd love to see an FS-1 about twice the size of Aurora's .
> Fireball XL-5 at about 16-18"
> 2001: A Space Odyssey kits...
> 
> Oh, hell, just go here for the whole list:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/modelcompany.html
> The genre stuff is toward the end.


Oh yeah, 2001 kits! Definitely. I'd like to see some dinosaur kits, but I know those would be way down the list!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Frank,

Should we establish a separate "wish list" thread"? That way, we could perhaps keep the questions and kit requests better organized.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## xsavoie

Sorry boys.I didn't mean to make anyone anxious.Of course the SEAVIEW should be released in 39 inches long first,since this decision has been taken by MOBEUS.I just thought that if it would be a great success in that scale,could a smaller scale be issued afterwards to reach even more modelers who are looking for a smaller and even more affordable SEAVIEW.There is a great possibility that I might buy that 39 inches one,regardless.It is a great bargain,providing that the appropriate details are included.Including the Flying Sub's bay,I hope.


----------



## beck

hey Frank , welcome aboard . i'm really looking forward to these releases and others in the future . 
i always enjoyed ordering from the Doll and Hobby shop and appreciated the great service . 
this venture is in good hands with you . 
already have a Dr J preordered and can't wait to get the RR , the Seaview ....
hb


----------



## Cappy D

I am looking forward to the 39" seaview; the possibilities are endless! One could detail out the full interior, the Flying Sub interior, or convert it to R/C. Now that would be a cool sight on the local lake or pond...

Cappy D


----------



## Duck Fink

Dave Hussey said:


> Frank,
> 
> Should we establish a separate "wish list" thread"? That way, we could perhaps keep the questions and kit requests better organized.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Sounds like a good idea to me.....are you going to do the honors? I know there have been several wish list threads over the past year or 2 but since we have Frank's full attention I think it would be a great idea to keep a separate wishlist. Both threads are gonna get a lot of traffic.


----------



## TAY666

AFILMDUDE said:


> Frank,
> 
> Those test shots look great! Love the idea of original parts along with alternate parts as are suggested by the nameplates pictured. Sure Hyde's face on the isn't the best sculpt - but I want the original! If an alternate improved head is sculpted - even better!


You mean like this Fredric March Hyde head that Tom posted on the Clubhouse?









Still a WIP but it is already looking better than the original.
ALSO, Joy and Tom will be doing a mouth insert (tongue and lower teeth based on the Karloff make-up from "Abbott and Costello Meet Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde" ) that will fit the plastic kit head for an upgraded Aurora look


----------



## DinoMike

Dr. Brad said:


> Oh yeah, 2001 kits! Definitely. I'd like to see some dinosaur kits, but I know those would be way down the list!


 I'm right there with ya on the 2001 kits!

On the dinosaur topic (If Moebius ever plans those for the line)... unless it's for a all-out repop of the old Prehistoric Scenes line, I don't think Moebius should go the route PL did and go for a "retro" look on new sculpts. New sculpts should reflect the current research. There are lots of folks out there that could be approached to do sculpts... CM Studios or David Krentz, just to name a couple.


----------



## Dave Hussey

All this enthusiastic chit chat reminded me that I had not pre-ordered my own Moebius Dr. Jekyll kit.

So, I ran right over to my favorite on-line shop and corrected that oversight!

Cheers!
Huzz


----------



## actias

Anything you release will be great news, especially since nobody else is offering anything else. Just make sure not make any parts diecast or even mention the word diecast. If you make diecast rails for the seaview RC2 will "Swoop" in, buy you out (for the rails) and then shut down the entire styrene line. WELCOME! :thumbsup:


----------



## dgtrekker

Jimmy B said:


> Jimmy B said:
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason the face always reminded me of the Prof from Gilligan's Island in need of a shave
> 
> 
> 
> Gilligan's Island....hmmm....that could be another good source for kits...
Click to expand...


----------



## crazy mike

$99 bucks for a 39" Seaview, Kewl. The check is already written out. I'd double that for a 39" Nautilus though.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

xsavoie said:


> Sorry boys.I didn't mean to make anyone anxious.Of course the SEAVIEW should be released in 39 inches long first,since this decision has been taken by MOBEUS.I just thought that if it would be a great success in that scale,could a smaller scale be issued afterwards to reach even more modelers who are looking for a smaller and even more affordable SEAVIEW.There is a great possibility that I might buy that 39 inches one,regardless.It is a great bargain,providing that the appropriate details are included.Including the Flying Sub's bay,I hope.


As you yourself have pointed out with the comment "There is a great possibility that I might buy that 39 inches one,regardless" the number of people who would buy a 24" model but never buy the 39" model if a 24-28" were not available are probably a very tiny percentage of potential buyers.

Would you spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to create the ability to produce a smaller yet duplicate product that did little but compete with another product that you already have spent hundreds of thousands of dollars to create?

And then have to deal with the hassle that you and your distributors get out of those disgruntled customers who - certain percentage of which will always wish they had gotten the other size?


*A smaller one could of course be made. But the exorbitant cost of making molds for a styrene kit mean it wouldn't be any cheaper to do then the 39" model.*

So smaller is possible - cheaper unlikely.

So if it's a smaller one you want for space restriction reasons, go ahead and get the MiMotion 24"'er.

But a cheap styrene kit in the 24"-28" size is unlikely as it would cost virtually the exact same amount to produce as the 39". Just because a model is 40% smaller doesn't mean it costs 40% less to make. Cutting molds from a gigantic block of aluminum costs a tremendous amount of money. You squeeze what you can out of a standard block. Squeezing out smaller or less parts doesn't really save any money.

*Plus on top of that, you have two different products that are now competing with one another.*

*Competing with yourself is bad for business and bad for customer service, as some customers will invariably want to return one for the other.*

If there is only one size then there in nothing to return(i.e. waste, such as time and at the very least repackaging, discounts, Returns to Vendor etc will all occur - exchanges are a huge friggin' nighmare that cost a ridiculous amount of profit, time and manpower.)

So that second size ship would cost just as much to create, would compete with itself, and cost a good deal of profit as a certain percentage of customers will always decide they bought the wrong size.

And *even telling them no exchanges* cost money, profit and reputation.

So don't hold your breath on a smaller cheaper version.

*Even if Frank decided to do one in the 24" range it couldn't be cheaper by very much at all.* Any amount he took off the $99 bucks because some people think a smaller model should be cheaper would end up comming directly out of his profits.

*If anything, if he starts taking your suggestion seriously it would simply end up increasing the cost of the 39" ship!*


If you want cheap and way smaller, there is always the Polar Lights kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

crazy mike said:


> $99 bucks for a 39" Seaview, Kewl. The check is already written out. I'd double that for a 39" Nautilus though.


 
Thanks, crazy mike.

So if the price doubles you'll cover me on the extra couple of hundred to three hundred for the 2-3 I plan to buy, right?


----------



## Rebel Rocker

A big "THANK YOU!!" in advance, Moebius!! And, btw, how are Larrybius and Curlybius? 

I am really excited about the Allen properties, especially the fact that their will be new sculpts on these subjects!! 

As my ultimate wish list, just go ahead and re-issue every kit that was made between 1958 and the late 70's. That way I'll be able to relive my youth without having to worry about forgetting any of the kits I used to have.

Actually, I'm sure I'll always be wishing for more, but will happily accept any and all that you DO put out! And, I have to say, I believe you are off to a great start!!

Wayne

Oh, one wish for a new subject, maybe a line of classic comedians W.C Fields, Chaplin, Marx Brothers, Laurel and Hardy, Keaton, Martin and Lewis, Abott and Costello, or maybe a Legends of the Silver Screen with Bogart, Tracy and Hepburn, Gable, etc.. ...........oh, yeah, and also a Rat Pack set!!


----------



## scotpens

A 39" Seaview sounds just right to me! 
[IMG-LEFT]http://www.popmath.org.uk/sculpmath/imagesm/klsmob.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


The best of luck to you, Moebius,
and give my regards to the band!


(Sorry about that!)


----------



## Atemylunch

Moebius your a brave soul, in many ways. 
Especially in jumping in this pool. LOL 
Really, I have found Hobbytalk to be better than many boards. 

I do think it's good that you engage your future customers here. 
After all it's strait from you, and not left to conjecture.

I too have some questions for you. 

How many 39" Seaviews do you plan on producing?
What country are you going to have them manufactured in?
How far along are you(prototype, molds, etc.) vs. your expected deadline?

Thanks, 
Max


----------



## bert model maker

Welcome Frank, I am also very happy about the 39 inch Seaview, sign me up for one !!!!!, I really do hope that you have plans for a Jupiter 2 kit, the bigger the better !!!! any chance of that ?
Bert


----------



## superduty455

Firstly Frank, Welcome and thanks for stopping in to report and quell any rumours. I'd also like to add that this would be a great marketing tool for you. 

Although I know right now at this time your focus is Sci-Fi, figures and the like I am wondering if you have plans, or thoughts as you'd say, about doing any automobile kits?

I look forward to the Rommel's Rod and I sincerely hope that political correctness does not get in the way, although I understand the problems it could cause. Will it be faithfully represented as it was in the 70's?

As was asked earlier, are their plans for other Tom Daniel kits? Specifically, his personal ride, the California Corvette?

Also, have you ever thought about a 1/24 Green Hornet car? Better yet, how about "The Car" car? I know that their is a resin kit out their of it, but again, styrene would be fantastic.

I suspect cars are closer to the bottom of your list, most likely parked next to dinosaurs. Anyway, food for thought.

I would like to express my gratitude to you in answering the questions and more specifically your great speed in answering your emails. I certainly hope you have much success and that you'll always be able to keep an open line to your end user.
Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Ravenauthor

dgtrekker said:


> Jimmy B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gilligan's Island....hmmm....that could be another good source for kits...
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I think a marooned S. S. Minnow (complete with gaping hole) on the beach with at least a Skipper and Gilligan figure would be a *very* cool kit. It would be nice to have one diorama kit for each other character, but I'd settle for the boat and crew kit.
Click to expand...


----------



## VicenzaHS

This might have been asked, how how about a 1/350 scale NCC-1701 Enterprise?


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

VicenzaHS said:


> This might have been asked, how how about a 1/350 scale NCC-1701 Enterprise?


I don't believe he has a license for that.

Though maybe if he makes enough bucks off these he might get one in the future, however I doubt that it would be able to be before RC's license runs out(which they picked up when they bought out Polar Lights) but that will be probably 4-6 years from now.


----------



## bert model maker

model maker said:


> Welcome Frank, I am also very happy about the 39 inch Seaview, sign me up for one !!!!!, I really do hope that you have plans for a Jupiter 2 kit, the bigger the better !!!! any chance of that ?
> Bert


 i really hope they do a nice big jupiter 2


----------



## flyingfrets

Bert,

I think Frank said the Allen kits would be all new subjects. Since Polar already did the JII, I think that's one you can eliminate from the list.


----------



## fluke

The *S. S. Minnow* and the *ORCA * from *Jaws *would be *AWESOME *kits!


----------



## Marko

Big Frankie, Big Frankie!!! Thanks for all the input and being part of this board!


----------



## bert model maker

flyingfrets said:


> Bert,
> 
> I think Frank said the Allen kits would be all new subjects. Since Polar already did the JII, I think that's one you can eliminate from the list.


 a nice space pod would be good and a chariot but i would love to see a nice J2 lol


----------



## flyingfrets

Yeah, a 1/25 Chariot & Pod *would* be awesome! 

I can't help wondering what else could be done with LOTG though...there weren't a whole lotta ships or gizmos involved. A 1/1 scale "little people" in a cage?


----------



## Seaview

The idea of a "Jet Pack John Robinson" has merit; picture it in the same scale as the PL Robot & Dr. Smith and the very nice Judy Robinson figures!
The "Little People In Cage" idea also is a good one, and would be in the same scale as the LIS figures.
I can also visualize a kit of Doug Phillips and Tony Newman standing in a four ring Time Tunnel diorama base.
I don't know about you guys, but all this is making me feel young and enthusiastic again!


----------



## frankenstyrene

While we're on wish lists, this one's going to be the least likely/most impractical yet:

Dr. Who.

BBC licensing fees probably approach the level of rape, and obscurity/limited appeal goes w/o saying (at least here in the U.S.) but it'd still be cool to have a decent sized Tom Baker figure to paint up.


----------



## John P

I think I heard over at SSM that Airfix is coming up with new Who models.



Seaview said:


> The "Little People In Cage" idea also is a good one, and would be in the same scale as the LIS figures.


 "Life size" would be six inches.


----------



## Moebius

qtan said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I was one of the people who responded to your request for Rommel's Rod scale preference. Reading that Tom is taking a hand in adding details and more parts to the kit make s me even more anxious for this kit's release, but also makes it a little easier to bare the delay.
> 
> Since you're not adverse to fantastic vehicles, what's the possibility of seeing either the Voyager from the animated Fantastic Voyage, the Proteus, or Chitty Chitty Bang Bang being reissued...possibly with more detail?
> 
> Steve


Looks Like I missed answering this one! Tom does want to add a few things that Monogram just couldn't do way back when. Should be interesting when the drawings come back from him!

Chitty Chitty I'm not sure would sell enough. Love to do Proteus, in the process of working out details on the Voyager. Would be a repop of the Aurora kit, no added details!


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> "We got our own ammunition, it's filled with paint. When we fire it, it makes pretty pictures, scares the hell outta people! And we have a loudspeaker, when we go into battle we play music, very loud. It kind of... calms us down"
> 
> *Oddball kit*....now that would be cool!
> 
> *Kirk and Spock dressed up from 'A piece of the action' or in the 'Patterns of force' Nazi garb in 1/6 scale! ....Not the best episode but cool look.*
> 
> I know...I know ...Paramount Licensing!....better chance at world peace! very expensive is what I have always heard.


Would be cool, but the way they set licensing would pretty much discourage it right now. Who knows what the future holds though...


----------



## Moebius

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> That's rather retro.
> 
> The final parts will have to be scanned - what did they use to call it? Rotoscanning, Rotocasting, Roto- something-or-other? where the scultpted part is turned into a computerized file so the machine tools can cut the aluminum or steel blocks?
> 
> Seems like with CGI you could do more cheap smaller plaster mockups to double check accuracy without putting everything into one sculpt.
> 
> But as long as she's accurate and beautiful however you get her to the dance will be fine with me!


Seems to me that most everything they have been doing is pantagraphed for the tooling. I'm not an engineer, so I could be totally off base on parts of the procedure. Would make an interesting video!


----------



## Moebius

GlennME said:


> G'day Uncle Frank.
> 
> On behalf of myself, and everyone here at Hobby Talk, I'd just like to wish you the best of luck with your new venture.
> 
> I've been looking at the pics of the Mr. Hyde test shots, and I'm very impressed. You could've simply reverse engineered the kit and everyone would've been happy.
> 
> Instead, you've gone the extra mile and taken the time and effort to improve the kit.
> I think this tells us a lot about you Frank. With your eye for quality, and determination, I'm sure you'll be a big success.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Glenn
> 
> Melbourne, Australia


Thanks! They did an excellent job with it! The original has been fixed from some of it's original flaws, so I think everyone will be happy with it. There are some others to thank on this, I don't want to use their names without me asking online, but in the instructions you'll see who did the test fitting to get it at this point. I can't take all of the credit, we have a great unnamed crew!


----------



## Moebius

John P said:


> Best of luck, Frank, and welcome!
> 
> Naturally, the first thing I must do is spew my wish list:
> 
> LiS:
> 1/25 Chariot with full interior and seated Robinsons in parkas.
> 
> VttBotS:
> 
> 
> You've got the Seaview covered admirabley
> I'd love to see an FS-1 about twice the size of Aurora's .
> Fireball XL-5 at about 16-18"
> 2001: A Space Odyssey kits...
> 
> Oh, hell, just go here for the whole list:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/modelcompany.html
> The genre stuff is toward the end.


Your wish list looks very reasonable. FS-1 twice the size is probably a little big, but I think you'll be happy come fall when we announce 2008 product line!


----------



## Moebius

otto said:


> I love the clear parts and the crisp nameplate on Hyde. Will the head be resculpted? I do think the Knight series would be a GREAT reissue. No lisence problems. Plus the molds still exist. The originals do show up at pretty reasonable prices on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a>, But its only because they were in almost constant production all through Auroras life. They must have been very good sellers at the time,(late 50's to mid 70's) Also the molds might still exist for Blackbeard. One of Auroras finest detailed and well proportioned kits in my opinion. With the Johnny Depp Movies being so popular, I think a finely detailed UNLISENCED pirate kit might be well worth the while. I too, would love to see the confederate raider and apachie warrrior if Monogram still have the molds. If these molds exist , and no lisence fee is required it seems like a great way to "jump start" the company without investing a zillion bucks.Just a little more food for thought.Ohhhh, and the Green Knight does sound like a GREAT addidion..Otto


Head is the original. So many others making the replacement heads, you should see a few out there as soon as this kit hits. Haven't checked on the tooling for the kinoghts or others, but it's a thought! Thanks, Frank.


----------



## Moebius

Capt. Krik said:


> No questions, Frank. Just wanted to say I'm very excited about what you're doing. The disappearence of Polar Lights left a big void for a lot of us here on this board.
> 
> Already have Jekyll as Hyde on preorder from Cult's Hobbyshop. Looking forward to Rommel's Rod. The one Tom Daniels model I don't have.
> 
> A 39 inch Seaview is all most too much to hope for, and if you are able to retain that $99 srp so much the better.
> 
> Just want to wish you all the luck and success with this venture.


Thanks! I'm pretty positive on the $99 price, there should be no problems on this. Any changes will be posted immediately on our site.


----------



## Moebius

Seaview said:


> I already did yesterday; he looked up the Moebius website and is VERY enthusiastic! :thumbsup:


If any of your local shops can't seem to find a distributor, I'll be happy to find a place for them to pick them up, or sell them directly. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

AFILMDUDE said:


> Frank,
> 
> Those test shots look great! Love the idea of original parts along with alternate parts as are suggested by the nameplates pictured. Sure Hyde's face on the isn't the best sculpt - but I want the original! If an alternate improved head is sculpted - even better!
> 
> We must be getting a little rusty around here because I can't believe this thread has gone on this far without a...
> 
> BIG FRANKIE!!
> BIG FRANKIE!!
> BIG FRANKIE!!


Thanks! The alternate parts are from Cult of Personality, and will be sold by him. He just provided the pics back to me, he got one of the last test shots before I got pics.

Big Frankie has been the number one request. Brings comments both ways, either very enthusiaatic, or completely uninterested. We'll be looking at what it would take, bu I can't be sure on it! Thanks again!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hey Frank!

What would you think of some kits from Fantastic Voyage, such as a 1/48 or so Proteus and some "figure" (Cora P et al  ) kits? A 1/72 scale Proteus diorama would be cool - with parts to build her in either an artery or on the miniaturzer base. 

I think there would be interest in similar Disney 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea kits too, like a Nautilus and pehaps figures of Nemo and Ned Land. However, there is that licensing cost issue...

Cheers!! :thumbsup: 
Dave


----------



## Moebius

Dr. Brad said:


> Oh yeah, 2001 kits! Definitely. I'd like to see some dinosaur kits, but I know those would be way down the list!


Actually we're going to solicit orders for the Jungle Swamp in a few weeks from our distributors. Later this year on availability, but we're ready to go once we get orders...


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> Frank,
> 
> Should we establish a separate "wish list" thread"? That way, we could perhaps keep the questions and kit requests better organized.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Either way is fine, maybe the one thread is best so I can just go post by post and answer. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

xsavoie said:


> Sorry boys.I didn't mean to make anyone anxious.Of course the SEAVIEW should be released in 39 inches long first,since this decision has been taken by MOBEUS.I just thought that if it would be a great success in that scale,could a smaller scale be issued afterwards to reach even more modelers who are looking for a smaller and even more affordable SEAVIEW.There is a great possibility that I might buy that 39 inches one,regardless.It is a great bargain,providing that the appropriate details are included.Including the Flying Sub's bay,I hope.


You never know what will happen! We may get flooded with requests for something smaller, so all I can say is never rule anything out!


----------



## Moebius

beck said:


> hey Frank , welcome aboard . i'm really looking forward to these releases and others in the future .
> i always enjoyed ordering from the Doll and Hobby shop and appreciated the great service .
> this venture is in good hands with you .
> already have a Dr J preordered and can't wait to get the RR , the Seaview ....
> hb


Thanks! You'll probably see the Seaview before RR at the rate we're going. Much easier to do the Seaview, as it's pretty cut and dried as far as blueprints. TD's still working on the rod to get it perfect!


----------



## Moebius

Cappy D said:


> I am looking forward to the 39" seaview; the possibilities are endless! One could detail out the full interior, the Flying Sub interior, or convert it to R/C. Now that would be a cool sight on the local lake or pond...
> 
> Cappy D


I wouldn't be surprised to see an RC conversion out there! FS will have some interior, but I'm sure it will keep everyone busy adding more to it. Thanks.


----------



## fluke

*HAPPY HAPPY!... JOY! JOY!!*

*But what do we do till then? :tongue: *


All this stuff sounds soooo cool! THANK YOU!!!!

We have seen the Scooby van with scoob and Shaggy, the Simpsons and a bunch of crazy 60's figure kits.....what about *Ren & Stimpy* for a fun/quick build release program? It would attract some older builders and many younger buyers! Polar Lights did both serious, pricey and some fun cheap kits....I have been told that a few of the smaller stuff sold better.


----------



## Moebius

DinoMike said:


> I'm right there with ya on the 2001 kits!
> 
> On the dinosaur topic (If Moebius ever plans those for the line)... unless it's for a all-out repop of the old Prehistoric Scenes line, I don't think Moebius should go the route PL did and go for a "retro" look on new sculpts. New sculpts should reflect the current research. There are lots of folks out there that could be approached to do sculpts... CM Studios or David Krentz, just to name a couple.


No way we'll go for anything other than PS kits. It's one of those things that really has as much nostalgic appeal as dino appeal. Thanks.


----------



## Ratmaster2000

From the replies I have seen, it seems licensing is always the biggest factor, so I had an idea for some great figure kits from the "Captain Kidd" movie with Charles Laughton and randolph scott. Since the movie is in the Public Domain, any chance that may make it onto Moebius's lists of kits to do? And any chance of a Time Machine Kit or War of the Worlds machine or alien figure (original, not that Tom Cruise POS).


----------



## xsavoie

Will the SEAVIEW'S hull be made out of a coupe of big 39 inches long pieces,or be devided in shorter pieces.If so,shipping between Canada and the U.S. might be a problem,since it might be considered as an oversized parcel.Of course,you could make sure that the UDISCO mail order hobby store in Canada gets wind of it.This way they could contact their distributors.


----------



## Moebius

Rebel Rocker said:


> A big "THANK YOU!!" in advance, Moebius!! And, btw, how are Larrybius and Curlybius?
> 
> I am really excited about the Allen properties, especially the fact that their will be new sculpts on these subjects!!
> 
> As my ultimate wish list, just go ahead and re-issue every kit that was made between 1958 and the late 70's. That way I'll be able to relive my youth without having to worry about forgetting any of the kits I used to have.
> 
> Actually, I'm sure I'll always be wishing for more, but will happily accept any and all that you DO put out! And, I have to say, I believe you are off to a great start!!
> 
> Wayne
> 
> Oh, one wish for a new subject, maybe a line of classic comedians W.C Fields, Chaplin, Marx Brothers, Laurel and Hardy, Keaton, Martin and Lewis, Abott and Costello, or maybe a Legends of the Silver Screen with Bogart, Tracy and Hepburn, Gable, etc.. ...........oh, yeah, and also a Rat Pack set!!


Thanks Wayne, wish I could do everything! But then I realize I'm too lazy to track down one of everything...... We'll get a bit out there, but we do want to concentrate on some new stuff as well! Frank.


----------



## Moebius

scotpens said:


> A 39" Seaview sounds just right to me!
> [IMG-LEFT]http://www.popmath.org.uk/sculpmath/imagesm/klsmob.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> 
> 
> The best of luck to you, Moebius,
> and give my regards to the band!
> 
> 
> (Sorry about that!)


Thanks, that is the odd symbol!


----------



## Moebius

Atemylunch said:


> Moebius your a brave soul, in many ways.
> Especially in jumping in this pool. LOL
> Really, I have found Hobbytalk to be better than many boards.
> 
> I do think it's good that you engage your future customers here.
> After all it's strait from you, and not left to conjecture.
> 
> I too have some questions for you.
> 
> How many 39" Seaviews do you plan on producing?
> What country are you going to have them manufactured in?
> How far along are you(prototype, molds, etc.) vs. your expected deadline?
> 
> Thanks,
> Max


Thanks! The Seaviews will all depend on orders received before the initial ship date. Hard to say! They will be done in China, we are using the same factory as PL used for most of their kits. Prototype is being worked on as we speak. Deadline of 4th quarter shouldn't be too bad barring some spectacular foulup. Could happen though, but I really want to have it out this year.


----------



## Moebius

model maker said:


> Welcome Frank, I am also very happy about the 39 inch Seaview, sign me up for one !!!!!, I really do hope that you have plans for a Jupiter 2 kit, the bigger the better !!!! any chance of that ?
> Bert


Can't speculate too much on that. I'd like to see a different one myself, Loved the PL kit, but I think there are things that could be done different!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Best of luck to you Moebius!

Like the rest of the guys here I support you and any Product you may produce. I am really happy about the Seaview! I also look forward to all of your future Irwin Allen stuff.

High Regards,


----------



## Moebius

superduty455 said:


> Firstly Frank, Welcome and thanks for stopping in to report and quell any rumours. I'd also like to add that this would be a great marketing tool for you.
> 
> Although I know right now at this time your focus is Sci-Fi, figures and the like I am wondering if you have plans, or thoughts as you'd say, about doing any automobile kits?
> 
> I look forward to the Rommel's Rod and I sincerely hope that political correctness does not get in the way, although I understand the problems it could cause. Will it be faithfully represented as it was in the 70's?
> 
> As was asked earlier, are their plans for other Tom Daniel kits? Specifically, his personal ride, the California Corvette?
> 
> Also, have you ever thought about a 1/24 Green Hornet car? Better yet, how about "The Car" car? I know that their is a resin kit out their of it, but again, styrene would be fantastic.
> 
> I suspect cars are closer to the bottom of your list, most likely parked next to dinosaurs. Anyway, food for thought.
> 
> I would like to express my gratitude to you in answering the questions and more specifically your great speed in answering your emails. I certainly hope you have much success and that you'll always be able to keep an open line to your end user.
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris! We have thought very much about cars. Big problem is the tooling is a bit more pricey than doing a figure or typical scifi kit. Tooling is definitely more complicated for a car body. As far as more TD kits, we're going to see how this one goes, and we'll figure from there. I'd love to do plenty of them! The RR will have changes, as Tom wants to make it a little more faithful than what was done by Monogram. A few additional parts as well as more detail. Should be fantastic! Thinking about other cars, those would be two great choices. I've been leaning towards doing a Hudson Hornet, as my Dad drove an IHRA record holding '52 back in the 60's. Have to start slow, but we'll get there with any luck!


----------



## Moebius

VicenzaHS said:


> This might have been asked, how how about a 1/350 scale NCC-1701 Enterprise?


I'd love to, but the licensing costs are just phenomenal!


----------



## Moebius

flyingfrets said:


> Bert,
> 
> I think Frank said the Allen kits would be all new subjects. Since Polar already did the JII, I think that's one you can eliminate from the list.


Well, all new kits, no reissues.... So you never know what may be redone that either Aurora or PL did, but better...


----------



## Moebius

frankenstyrene said:


> While we're on wish lists, this one's going to be the least likely/most impractical yet:
> 
> Dr. Who.
> 
> BBC licensing fees probably approach the level of rape, and obscurity/limited appeal goes w/o saying (at least here in the U.S.) but it'd still be cool to have a decent sized Tom Baker figure to paint up.


Not sure what the BBC gets now, but before the new series it wasn't too far out of hand. I really enjoy the new show, but I'm not sure there's enough interest to really do it right. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> Hey Frank!
> 
> What would you think of some kits from Fantastic Voyage, such as a 1/48 or so Proteus and some "figure" (Cora P et al  ) kits? A 1/72 scale Proteus diorama would be cool - with parts to build her in either an artery or on the miniaturzer base.
> 
> I think there would be interest in similar Disney 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea kits too, like a Nautilus and pehaps figures of Nemo and Ned Land. However, there is that licensing cost issue...
> 
> Cheers!! :thumbsup:
> Dave


That is the tough one, Disney! I've had a lot of mail on Fantastic Voyage, so we'll do some checking on it at some time. Would be great subject matter!


----------



## bert model maker

Moebius said:


> Can't speculate too much on that. I'd like to see a different one myself, Loved the PL kit, but I think there are things that could be done different!


 thanks frank ! i look forward to doing A LOT of business with you !


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> *HAPPY HAPPY!... JOY! JOY!!*
> 
> *But what do we do till then? :tongue: *
> 
> 
> All this stuff sounds soooo cool! THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> We have seen the Scooby van with scoob and Shaggy, the Simpsons and a bunch of crazy 60's figure kits.....what about *Ren & Stimpy* for a fun/quick build release program? It would attract some older builders and many younger buyers! Polar Lights did both serious, pricey and some fun cheap kits....I have been told that a few of the smaller stuff sold better.


We've thought about some fun stuff like that, but until we get a little more experience under out belts as far as distribution and mass market contacts, it would be tough. Those kits were so cheap that the numbers produced had to be extremely high, like Walmart type production. I'd love to do more Simpson's!


----------



## Moebius

Ratmaster2000 said:


> From the replies I have seen, it seems licensing is always the biggest factor, so I had an idea for some great figure kits from the "Captain Kidd" movie with Charles Laughton and randolph scott. Since the movie is in the Public Domain, any chance that may make it onto Moebius's lists of kits to do? And any chance of a Time Machine Kit or War of the Worlds machine or alien figure (original, not that Tom Cruise POS).


Great idea with all the pirate interest. The others have been on our list, so don't be surprised if someday.... Just not this year....


----------



## Moebius

xsavoie said:


> Will the SEAVIEW'S hull be made out of a coupe of big 39 inches long pieces,or be devided in shorter pieces.If so,shipping between Canada and the U.S. might be a problem,since it might be considered as an oversized parcel.Of course,you could make sure that the UDISCO mail order hobby store in Canada gets wind of it.This way they could contact their distributors.


This one of the things we have looked at due to size restrictions and shipping costs in general. The hull will be halves, top and bottom. We have a distributor in Canada, but we're always looking for more! Thanks again.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Moebius said:


> This one of the things we have looked at due to size restrictions and shipping costs in general. The hull will be halves, top and bottom. We have a distributor in Canada, but we're always looking for more! Thanks again.


Sorry, but to be sure of what you are saying...

So top and bottom will be made of two pieces each? 

Seems like that would make an awkward seam in the middle of the ship. 

But otherwise the length would still not change much...

Sorry if the answer to this is clearer then I understand it to be...


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Moebius said:


> Seems to me that most everything they have been doing is pantagraphed for the tooling. I'm not an engineer, so I could be totally off base on parts of the procedure. Would make an interesting video!


Pantagraphing. That's it!

Thanks for jarring my memory.


----------



## fluke

Top to bottom can be much better...if done low enough on the Seaview's hull it could be very nicely done. 

I wish 'at times' more aircraft and other subjects could be top to bottom....in some cases it can mean almost invisible/hairline seems.


----------



## xsavoie

I just meant to say,will the lenght of the Seaview,unassembled,be 39 inches long,which means that the box would have to be at least 39 inches long,or will the Seaview kit be manufactured in two halves,a back part up to the middle,and a front part.A 39 inches box,would mean oversized parcel for shipping from the U.S. to Canada for individual orders coming from Canadian modelers.Therefore,it would be important that we could buy it from a canadian hobby shop.Udisco is a hobby shop in Canada that sells by mail order.I hope that when the SEAVIEW will be issued,MOBEUS will communicate this fact to Udisco in Canada,regardless of the Seaview's size,since mail order hobby shops are rare in Canada.Can hardly wait to see this baby.Another thing.Could we see the SEAVIEW in progress when it will be manufactured.Still pictures,of course.AMT did so in the nineties with some of their kits and it was great.


----------



## THRUSH Central

I am just coming in at the tail end of this thread so here goes. Did you ever answer the question about the possibility of doing the kits AURORA was going to make but never did? (ie. The Fly,The Phantom, Metaluna Mutant, "new" Godzilla, "new" King Kong, etc.) Thanks! Thadeous Trent


----------



## heiki

Quote:
Originally Posted by *VicenzaHS*
_This might have been asked, how how about a 1/350 scale NCC-1701 Enterprise?_






Moebius said:


> I'd love to, but the licensing costs are just phenomenal!


Is it possible to reach an aggrement with RC-Amt-Ertl?


----------



## revelo

Frank:
How about leasing old tools like Revell's Phantom and witch, Flash Gordon or MPC's Pirates of the Caribbean ( if the tooling still exists of course).


----------



## Ratmaster2000

Moebius said:


> Great idea with all the pirate interest. The others have been on our list, so don't be surprised if someday.... Just not this year....


Ohh rereading my post, I guess I should clarify, I meant the Alien we briefly see in war of the worlds original movie.


----------



## razorwyre1

heiki said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicenzaHS*
> _This might have been asked, how how about a 1/350 scale NCC-1701 Enterprise?_
> 
> Is it possible to reach an aggrement with RC-Amt-Ertl?


theyre not the problem, its paramount. you wouldnt believe what they want up front for a trek license.


----------



## John P

Frank, this looks like the beginning of a beautiful relationship!


----------



## DinoMike

Moebius said:


> Actually we're going to solicit orders for the Jungle Swamp in a few weeks from our distributors. Later this year on availability, but we're ready to go once we get orders...


 That's an interesting choice... I would've thought the Tar Pit or Cave would be better candidates, as they're "anchor" kits for the display, rather than an "accessory set"..... also, doing a PS line would be difficult, wouldn't it? I mean, with several of the molds from the original line being tied up at Rev/Mon, and missing bases to boot... I wonder how that could work?


----------



## TAY666

DinoMike said:


> Originally Posted by *Moebius*
> _Actually we're going to solicit orders for the Jungle Swamp in a few weeks from our distributors. Later this year on availability, but we're ready to go once we get orders..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting choice... I would've thought the Tar Pit or Cave would be better candidates, as they're "anchor" kits for the display, rather than an "accessory set"..... also, doing a PS line would be difficult, wouldn't it? I mean, with several of the molds from the original line being tied up at Rev/Mon, and missing bases to boot... I wonder how that could work?
Click to expand...

That all depends on what tooling still exists.
If they are ready to go, then I would assume that they have come to some kind of agreement with Revell (much the same way Polar Lights did in the early years).
It would make much more sense if Revell were running these off and Moebius were packaging and distributing them. 
In that case, then what is available for release would be what molds Revell still has. And would further be limited by which ones are still in good working order and didn't need too much clean-up work done to them.
Also, the swamp makes sense from one point of view.
Look at prices on ebay. 
Of the other 2 you listed what are their normal selling prices for a complete kit without box?
Cave - $40-50 range on a good day.
Tar Pit - $60-70 range usually.
Swamp - $80-100 easily.

While the Tar Pit may be the best of the 3 as far as a kit standpoint.
Obviously a complete swamp is more desirable to most people.
And much harder to come by.
I know in my 7 years collecting, I think I have had 3 totally complete kits.
Right now the one in my collection is missing the reptile head. As I had to make the sacrifice and send it out to someone I owed a trade to.
I know I will be following news of this Jungle Swamp reissue as closely as possible.
After all, I am the PS fanatic.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/main.html


----------



## Moebius

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Sorry, but to be sure of what you are saying...
> 
> So top and bottom will be made of two pieces each?
> 
> Seems like that would make an awkward seam in the middle of the ship.
> 
> But otherwise the length would still not change much...
> 
> Sorry if the answer to this is clearer then I understand it to be...


It's really not as awkward as you may think. We have seen some samples, and it is a very clean fit. A slight amount of putty, and you'll never know it's there.


----------



## Moebius

xsavoie said:


> I just meant to say,will the lenght of the Seaview,unassembled,be 39 inches long,which means that the box would have to be at least 39 inches long,or will the Seaview kit be manufactured in two halves,a back part up to the middle,and a front part.A 39 inches box,would mean oversized parcel for shipping from the U.S. to Canada for individual orders coming from Canadian modelers.Therefore,it would be important that we could buy it from a canadian hobby shop.Udisco is a hobby shop in Canada that sells by mail order.I hope that when the SEAVIEW will be issued,MOBEUS will communicate this fact to Udisco in Canada,regardless of the Seaview's size,since mail order hobby shops are rare in Canada.Can hardly wait to see this baby.Another thing.Could we see the SEAVIEW in progress when it will be manufactured.Still pictures,of course.AMT did so in the nineties with some of their kits and it was great.


I'll try to keep everything updated as it comes in. I'll also get a contact number for Udisco and get our sales rep on it. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

heiki said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VicenzaHS*
> _This might have been asked, how how about a 1/350 scale NCC-1701 Enterprise?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to reach an aggrement with RC-Amt-Ertl?


I don't think so. I don't want to get in the rumor end of the hobby, but I don't believe they have enough licensing left to do a new kit. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

revelo said:


> Frank:
> How about leasing old tools like Revell's Phantom and witch, Flash Gordon or MPC's Pirates of the Caribbean ( if the tooling still exists of course).


Another one of those questions that would involve some rumor on my part to answer correctly. I don't think they will lease anything anymore. To have them make the kits would be too much work in my experience with them. I have talked with them about kits they own, and it just doesn't appear to be something that could happen. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

Ratmaster2000 said:


> Ohh rereading my post, I guess I should clarify, I meant the Alien we briefly see in war of the worlds original movie.


Hadn't thought too much about it honestly. It could happen, as we have had a bit of interest in the older Wars movie. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

DinoMike said:


> That's an interesting choice... I would've thought the Tar Pit or Cave would be better candidates, as they're "anchor" kits for the display, rather than an "accessory set"..... also, doing a PS line would be difficult, wouldn't it? I mean, with several of the molds from the original line being tied up at Rev/Mon, and missing bases to boot... I wonder how that could work?


That is the problem, so much of it is elsewhere. The Jungle Swamp was something that is still big, but cheap enough to do. The cave would be pretty costly to tool, and we thought the Tar Pit is still easy enough to find. Resin copies are out there as well, and I can't see anyone doing the Swamp in resin. Doing a full line would be really out of the question, unless there is a big interest. We had planned on putting a few kits out, but not the whole line. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

TAY666 said:


> That all depends on what tooling still exists.
> If they are ready to go, then I would assume that they have come to some kind of agreement with Revell (much the same way Polar Lights did in the early years).
> It would make much more sense if Revell were running these off and Moebius were packaging and distributing them.
> In that case, then what is available for release would be what molds Revell still has. And would further be limited by which ones are still in good working order and didn't need too much clean-up work done to them.
> Also, the swamp makes sense from one point of view.
> Look at prices on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a>.
> Of the other 2 you listed what are their normal selling prices for a complete kit without box?
> Cave - $40-50 range on a good day.
> Tar Pit - $60-70 range usually.
> Swamp - $80-100 easily.
> 
> While the Tar Pit may be the best of the 3 as far as a kit standpoint.
> Obviously a complete swamp is more desirable to most people.
> And much harder to come by.
> I know in my 7 years collecting, I think I have had 3 totally complete kits.
> Right now the one in my collection is missing the reptile head. As I had to make the sacrifice and send it out to someone I owed a trade to.
> I know I will be following news of this Jungle Swamp reissue as closely as possible.
> After all, I am the PS fanatic.
> http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/main.html


The tooling will be new on this one. That is one side we had heard many times, they are very hard to find complete. I can across a complete kit still in stapled bags with a crappy box. Thought it would make a perfect first PS kit for a few reasons. It it big. Plenty of little dino's, unfortunately no big ones though. Hard to find complete. Reasonable enough to have tooled, as many of the parts are identical copies. Interest is there, and it is getting pricier. Of course with Monogram rereleasing this year, timing is right!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Gosh yeah, I'd love to see the Alien from the old George Pal War of the Worlds. Could be a major cool diorama.

I'd also love to see the George Pal Time Machine and perhaps a Moorlock and/or time Traveler figure kit.

Huzz


----------



## Ratmaster2000

Dave Hussey said:


> Gosh yeah, I'd love to see the Alien from the old George Pal War of the Worlds. Could be a major cool diorama.
> 
> I'd also love to see the George Pal Time Machine and perhaps a Moorlock and/or time Traveler figure kit.
> 
> Huzz


Ooh a Moorlock, that would be awesome. Hmm, I just had another idea, a horror line, like Jack the ripper, dr. phibes, and the hammer films


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Heck yeah!!! More PS, old or new, would be absolutely awesome. :thumbsup: 
And any of the Aurora "coulda, woulda, shoulda" kits too!!!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle

High on the list of kits Aurora should have made (and one they reportedly came very close to making) is the spaceship from _Planet of the Apes_. 

I realize there are a couple of resin kits out there, but so far as I know nobody has ever produced an injection-molded model of this classic sci-fi vehicle.

Also, considering the interest in the _Fantastic Voyage Voyager_ that's been displayed on these forums I'd think it would be a viable candidate for injection-molded re-vamp. And don't get me started on the _Proteus_ (although tooling for the latter would no doubt be a real bear)...

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Dave Hussey

Ditto what Carson said. I'd do her as seen in Planet of the Apes, with a diorama base from "Escape" that would include three scale ape-o-nauts.

"T'would be very cool.

I'd also love to see(*) an "Earth Vs the Flying Saucers" saucer kit.

Huzz

(*) Translation - "love to see" means would buy without question and the wife could complain about the Visa charge all she wants!!


----------



## Zorro

Carson Dyle said:


> Also, considering the interest in the _Fantastic Voyage Voyager_ that's been displayed on these forums I'd think it would be a viable candidate for injection-molded re-vamp.


 

Just might be. There's a sealed kit on eBay right now (2 hours to go) that's pulling a pretty nice price.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Sorry, but to be sure of what you are saying...
> 
> So top and bottom will be made of two pieces each?
> 
> Seems like that would make an awkward seam in the middle of the ship.
> 
> But otherwise the length would still not change much...
> 
> Sorry if the answer to this is clearer then I understand it to be...


 


Moebius said:


> It's really not as awkward as you may think. We have seen some samples, and it is a very clean fit. A slight amount of putty, and you'll never know it's there.


 
I suppose it could be done if executed well. If at all possible please over-engineer the connecting points with extra- overlap and perhaps lanceing pieces that extend way forward and aft of the half way point if possible.

I'd hate to have this beauty be prone to warping, or poor fit. On top of which a few people might attempt an RC conversion and put a little more stress on her then would happen on a display shelf.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

One of Polar Lights problems with their larger kits was warping, probably not primarily from using soft plastic, but from parts being pulled before they were not adequately pulled.



Can you make the parts either thicker or pro-scribe a minimum time between pulls that will be likely to be adhered to, or perhaps both; 

in order to help avoid this happening to the Seaview the way it happened to a lot of the 1/350th NX-01 kit pieces?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Zorro said:


> Just might be. There's a sealed kit on (eb-y) that's pulling a pretty nice price.


Been tracking that one myself. Has that kit held its value or what? Youza!


----------



## Zorro

Carson Dyle said:


> Been tracking that one myself. Has that kit held its value or what? Youza!


 Just checked the end of the auction. Holy Crap!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

So how much did they go for?

I saw two FVoyage Voyagers the other day sealed that were offered mint/sealed for a Buy-It-Now Price of $306 bucks.


----------



## Zorro

Chuck_P.R. said:


> So how much did they go for?
> 
> I saw two FVoyage Voyagers the other day sealed that were offered mint/sealed for a Buy-It-Now Price of $306 bucks.


 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=001&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=110101407983&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## StarshipClass

Why was it removed???


----------



## Zorro

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Why was it removed???


Hmmm. It wasn't removed. Don't know why the link does that. Copy and paste the URL into your address bar and it should take you there.


----------



## StarshipClass

Zorro said:


> Hmmm. It wasn't removed. Don't know why the link does that. Copy and paste the URL into your address bar and it should take you there.


Thanks! It worked that time. Strange :freak:

Seems if the model companies could see and understand this that they would re-issue the kit.  That's a LOT of money for a single model kit.


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> Ditto what Carson said. I'd do her as seen in Planet of the Apes, with a diorama base from "Escape" that would include three scale ape-o-nauts.
> 
> "T'would be very cool.
> 
> I'd also love to see(*) an "Earth Vs the Flying Saucers" saucer kit.
> 
> Huzz
> 
> (*) Translation - "love to see" means would buy without question and the wife could complain about the Visa charge all she wants!!


The POA ship would be great, but I had always thought the nose cone you see is just a small part of the ship. The rest is basically unseen. Haven't researched it, so I can't be sure. I wish there was some sort of reference as to the complete ship and what it looked like. Would be a very cool diorama!


----------



## Moebius

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I suppose it could be done if executed well. If at all possible please over-engineer the connecting points with extra- overlap and perhaps lanceing pieces that extend way forward and aft of the half way point if possible.
> 
> I'd hate to have this beauty be prone to warping, or poor fit. On top of which a few people might attempt an RC conversion and put a little more stress on her then would happen on a display shelf.


We've gone through it with regards to just that. I don't want to see it warp or fit like crap, so there will be a great overlap to make it work like it should. Hate to do it this way, but it is an easy seam for any modeler, and it makes it much more affordable. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

Chuck_P.R. said:


> One of Polar Lights problems with their larger kits was warping, probably not primarily from using soft plastic, but from parts being pulled before they were not adequately pulled.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make the parts either thicker or pro-scribe a minimum time between pulls that will be likely to be adhered to, or perhaps both;
> 
> in order to help avoid this happening to the Seaview the way it happened to a lot of the 1/350th NX-01 kit pieces?


We'll run a fair batch of test shots to see what it does. I don't think there will be any problems with it. Thanks again!


----------



## Moebius

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Thanks! It worked that time. Strange :freak:
> 
> Seems if the model companies could see and understand this that they would re-issue the kit.  That's a LOT of money for a single model kit.


Almost paid that much for mine.... hint hint.


----------



## veedubb67

Moebius said:


> Chitty Chitty I'm not sure would sell enough.


Really? After seeing Jim James' Chitty at WF last year, I'd get one!


----------



## Carson Dyle

Moebius said:


> Almost paid that much for mine.... hint hint.


C'mon, don't be coy. Weive got Anthony Taylor and Jeff Bond for that.

WHAT'S THE SCOOP?


----------



## John P

Oh, jeez, HOW MUCH DID IT GO FOR?!?! I can't get the link to work here at work.
Why the great conspiracy to NOT say the price?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Moebius said:


> The POA ship would be great, but I had always thought the nose cone you see is just a small part of the ship. The rest is basically unseen. Haven't researched it, so I can't be sure. I wish there was some sort of reference as to the complete ship and what it looked like. Would be a very cool diorama!


You're describing a dream kit of mine... a version of the _Apes_ ship which uses what we see in the film as an aesthetic starting point with which to extrapolate what we don't see. 

A number of fans and designers have noodled this concept over the years (Phil Broad in particular has given this subject A LOT of thought), but I don't believe anybody's ever come up with a design which manages to be both faithful to the design aesthetic of the original (souped-up Gemini capsule by way of Werner Von Braun) and mindful of the practical requirements of a "real' interstellar landing craft.

From a purely artistic standpoint the super-sleek "nose" of this ship is a tough act to follow, but I've no doubt that one day some talented designer-fan will hit upon a "service module" worthy of William Creber's original "command module." 

BTW, the nose section is the only part of the _Apes_ ship that made it to the planning stage during pre-production. There are a couple of early pre-production paintings, but the vessel depicted is pretty sketchy and simplistic.


----------



## Zorro

John P said:


> Oh, jeez, HOW MUCH DID IT GO FOR?!?! I can't get the link to work here at work.
> Why the great conspiracy to NOT say the price?


$910.00. $9.00 Shipping.


----------



## Dave Hussey

The Apes ship is seen in significant detail on WWW.Cloudster.com:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/ApesShip/Stills/Interiors/PofAplanetInt.htm

and here are some exterior and interior plans:


http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/ApesShip/Sci-Fi&FantasyModels38/PofAsciFi&FantasyModels.html

and what the complete ship may have looked like:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/ApesShip/CGIrenderings/PofAships.html

Dave


----------



## F91

Ummm... Anthony Taylor has the Moebius Seaview listed for pre-order for 99$, last quarter of 07 release. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Dr. Brad

More Prehistoric Scene stuff? That will be great!


----------



## frankenstyrene

Hi again Frank, 

At the risk of another 'too little interest' idea, howzabout Wild Wild West figures - West, Gordon and Dr. Loveless? Thanks!


----------



## Ravenauthor

frankenstyrene said:


> Hi again Frank,
> 
> At the risk of another 'too little interest' idea, howzabout Wild Wild West figures - West, Gordon and Dr. Loveless? Thanks!


I'll second that. But from the TV show, not the movie remake.


----------



## Zorro

No. From the movie remake.

Seriously, West and Gordon ala' Solo and Kuriakin always seemed like a kit Aurora _shoulda' _made.


----------



## Seaview

I am in possession of a "Jim West" figure from Lunar Models; it promises to look quite nice when I get around to it; the 2nd season Tame, Tame East DVD is going to arrive in my P.O. Box tomorrow, so I'll probably tackle the build in the near future.


----------



## xsavoie

You guys have great suggestions on the space vehicles list.Of course,it would be in MOEBIUS best interest to produce the ones that would at least bring a decent profit.Personally,I think that the SEAVIEW,ICARUS,WAR OF THE WORLDS SPACESHIP,and even perhaps the Fantastic Voyage Sub(Proteus as a first choice) would probably get the interest of many modelers.As far as we are concerned,these kits could come in a brown paper bags and we would still buy them.However,in order that MOEBIUS gets better sales and attract at least double the potential buyers,the box art and presentation of the kits themselves makes all the difference.We do agree that the kits themselves are the most important factor in a modeler's satisfaction of the product,but the box art is an important factor as well,especially for the modelers not familiar with these kits.Lets hope that MOEBIUS will succeed in creating box art that would be as good and as imaginative as AURORA'S.Should they even contact us in order to vote on the best box art,if more than one painting per kit would be involved.That would be great.If there are any artists amongs us,or if you know someone with artistic talent,they could always show their work to MOEBIUS.If MOEBIUS chooses one,surely a small reward could be given to the artist.The SEAVIEW with small Flying Sub would be a great start.Just a thought.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Definitely West and Gordon.:thumbsup: Wouldn't mind Loveless and Voltaire to go with them.I'm currently building a Yagher sculpted MIM resin Jim West kit. There's nothing like The Wild Wild West!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

John P said:


> Oh, jeez, HOW MUCH DID IT GO FOR?!?! I can't get the link to work here at work.
> Why the great conspiracy to NOT say the price?


$910 bucks!

I'm fairly sure that same vendor had one with a bid or Buy it Now price for $306 bucks.

Until someone decided to bid $30 bucks on it. There is a minimum bid increase you can do usually.

Once it got near $306 somebody probably bid over the Buy it Now Price without even realizing it.

Bummer.


----------



## Duck Fink

Here's a curve ball, Frank......Any chance of Evel Knievel kits happening? Not necessarily reissues but new sculpts?? Would be a cool limited release im my opinion. This wheelie pic would make for a cool pose for a diorama of Evel headed for a ramp. A kit of him eating asphalt would be kinda cool too!


----------



## Dave Hussey

If you changed the nameplate, some of the parts of the base and added a crutch and an arm sling, the old Aurora Mummy could be Evel Kenievel.

Huzz  :jest:


----------



## spocks beard

Hello Frank! Thanks for getting this new model company up and running :thumbsup: I have visited your site, and the kits slated for release are mutch welcome! I was thrilled to see that you are working on a bigger version of the seaview, and have a license for other irwin allen kits. I'm also glad to hear about the Dr.J kit, so i hope you have many years in this field.Thanks bro! Also i am new here and want to say hi to every one on the forum :wave:


----------



## frankenstyrene

AFILMDUDE said:


> Definitely West and Gordon.:thumbsup: Wouldn't mind Loveless and Voltaire to go with them.


I was thinking about it last nite after watching "Night of the Murderous Spring" (dir. by Richard Donner...one of the better eps on the season 1 set). Loveless with two heads would be a good idea: one with that egotistical lunatic grin, the other with the enraged grimace he got whenever thwarted. 

"Night of the Burning Diamond" is above par, too, compared to some other early b&w eps...a particularly ludicrous ending but pretty good overall.

OOH! Also would HAVE to have a kit of the Juggernaut from "The Night of the Juggernaut." Day-glo steam powered ironclad tank...too cool!


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

*Norman Bates!!!*

Hello Frank - Not sure if this has been asked, etc. - How about continuing where Polarlights left off with the "Psycho House", with Norman Bates; and also a HO scale of the Bates Motel, with a Chris White Box design. Model Railroaders, etc. Might be a part of the buying "power" on this as well.

Gerry-Lynn

Thanks for taking the time for letting us Bounce things off of you.


----------



## Duck Fink

Dave Hussey said:


> If you changed the nameplate, some of the parts of the base and added a crutch and an arm sling, the old Aurora Mummy could be Evel Kenievel.
> 
> Huzz  :jest:


 Good one!


----------



## miniature sun

Talking of box-art I'd like to think that Chris White could be approached for the new kits. I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking his paintings added so much to the Polar Lights kits and it would be great to see his take on the Seaview.


----------



## origAurora buyer

I think Jim Craig could also be approached to do art.


----------



## Seaview

I'd pick Ron Gross of Aurora, IL to do the box art; he did the PL jupiter II cover, so we know his talent.


----------



## The Batman

Are you kidding!? Chris White is DA MAN!







The Ron Gross original Box Art​​​








The Chris White Rerelease Box Art

- GJS


----------



## Zorro

^ No comparison. The bald headed guy wins hands down.


----------



## ChrisW

Zorro said:


> ^ No comparison. The bald headed guy wins hands down.


Hey! I resemble that remark!!!

Thanks for the comments guys. I think its safe to mention that Frank and I have been in communication for awhile now.

I'm very, very, VERY buzzed.


----------



## Zorro

ChrisW said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark!!!
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys. I think its safe to mention that Frank and I have been in communication for awhile now.
> 
> I'm very, very, VERY buzzed.


I sorta' guessed that might be the case.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

I stand (pleasantly) corrected!


----------



## Rebel Rocker

ChrisW said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I think its safe to mention that Frank and I have been in communication for awhile now.
> 
> I'm very, very, VERY buzzed.


Oh, THANK GOD, Chris!!! The thought of you standing on those snowy street corners, selling pencils for food money, just breaks my heart!!! :lol: 

Anyway, we're ALL buzzed!! And, no, that's not a thinly veiled drug reference!!

Wayne


----------



## the Dabbler

No, actually Chris I think he's refering to your haircut............ba dah boom !!


----------



## ChrisW

the Dabbler said:


> No, actually Chris I think he's refering to your haircut............ba dah boom !!


Zing! :lol:


----------



## Moebius

veedubb67 said:


> Really? After seeing Jim James' Chitty at WF last year, I'd get one!


I could be wrong, it may be a great seller. I know I used to sell enough Corgi Chitty's, but it seems the kit prices have been pretty tame on it. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

Carson Dyle said:


> C'mon, don't be coy. Weive got Anthony Taylor and Jeff Bond for that.
> 
> WHAT'S THE SCOOP?


Not really trying to be coy, just haven't announced it yet due to a few small considerations. We'll know for sure in the next 2 weeks what will happen with her. Jeff Bond is on here? Hey Jeff, enjoyed the pancakes and conversation in Burbank!


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> The Apes ship is seen in significant detail on WWW.Cloudster.com:
> 
> http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/ApesShip/Stills/Interiors/PofAplanetInt.htm
> 
> and here are some exterior and interior plans:
> 
> 
> http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/ApesShip/Sci-Fi&FantasyModels38/PofAsciFi&FantasyModels.html
> 
> and what the complete ship may have looked like:
> 
> http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/ApesShip/CGIrenderings/PofAships.html
> 
> Dave


Very interesting stuff, I'll have to bookmark it!


----------



## Moebius

xsavoie said:


> You guys have great suggestions on the space vehicles list.Of course,it would be in MOEBIUS best interest to produce the ones that would at least bring a decent profit.Personally,I think that the SEAVIEW,ICARUS,WAR OF THE WORLDS SPACESHIP,and even perhaps the Fantastic Voyage Sub(Proteus as a first choice) would probably get the interest of many modelers.As far as we are concerned,these kits could come in a brown paper bags and we would still buy them.However,in order that MOEBIUS gets better sales and attract at least double the potential buyers,the box art and presentation of the kits themselves makes all the difference.We do agree that the kits themselves are the most important factor in a modeler's satisfaction of the product,but the box art is an important factor as well,especially for the modelers not familiar with these kits.Lets hope that MOEBIUS will succeed in creating box art that would be as good and as imaginative as AURORA'S.Should they even contact us in order to vote on the best box art,if more than one painting per kit would be involved.That would be great.If there are any artists amongs us,or if you know someone with artistic talent,they could always show their work to MOEBIUS.If MOEBIUS chooses one,surely a small reward could be given to the artist.The SEAVIEW with small Flying Sub would be a great start.Just a thought.


For box art, we have Chris White working on something for Seaview right now. Always interested in seeing what anyone else can or has done! The Aurora style is exactly what we aspire to for a look.


----------



## Moebius

Duck Fink said:


> Here's a curve ball, Frank......Any chance of Evel Knievel kits happening? Not necessarily reissues but new sculpts?? Would be a cool limited release im my opinion. This wheelie pic would make for a cool pose for a diorama of Evel headed for a ramp. A kit of him eating asphalt would be kinda cool too!


Hadn't thought about that one! I'll have to look at that, as I thought I remembered some kits out there, but never really looked close.


----------



## Moebius

Gerry-Lynn said:


> Hello Frank - Not sure if this has been asked, etc. - How about continuing where Polarlights left off with the "Psycho House", with Norman Bates; and also a HO scale of the Bates Motel, with a Chris White Box design. Model Railroaders, etc. Might be a part of the buying "power" on this as well.
> 
> Gerry-Lynn
> 
> Thanks for taking the time for letting us Bounce things off of you.


Thanks! Definitely a good idea. I loved the Psycho Mansion kit myself, still have it sitting on the bench unfinished. Someday I'll be able to build again!


----------



## DinoMike

Moebius said:


> Hadn't thought about that one! I'll have to look at that, as I thought I remembered some kits out there, but never really looked close.


 Addar did 3 Evel Knievel kits... one of Evel standing on the bike's seat while doing a wheelie, one of him on his bike approaching a jump ramp with a junker car as the jump object, and one of Evel & the Sky Cycle with a minimal Snake River Canyon background.


----------



## DinoMike

Moebius said:


> Thanks! Definitely a good idea. I loved the Psycho Mansion kit myself, still have it sitting on the bench unfinished. Someday I'll be able to build again!


 Another option would be a styrene Munsters House. I know there's a resin out there, but $100+ is a bit much for me to manage these days.


----------



## Ravenauthor

Moebius said:


> I could be wrong, it may be a great seller. I know I used to sell enough Corgi Chitty's, but it seems the kit prices have been pretty tame on it. Thanks.


That's just it; you can't please everyone and no one knows what will really take off. Chitty Chitty went at the auction site the other day for 200 bucks in the brown mailing box, not even the retail artwork box. I'd buy a couple myself if it were reissued. 

Yet the Fantastic Voyage model is *way* down my list of what I would want issued first. I'll buy one anyway to help support your company if you do one, but there are others models I'd buy more than one of instead.

So it's going to be it or miss no matter how you slice it. Just have to go with the majority and/or what sells on auction sites for big money to see what subjects should be made.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Ravenauthor is right - some kits will not be popular with some guys and that's the way it is I guess. As for me, if I walked into a shop and could only afford one kit that month, I'd pick the Voyager over Chitty any day.

However, as the kits will probably be issued sequentially, if the only new one that month was the Chitty, I'd be delighted to buy it.

And that Cloudster site is a fabulous reference for a number of potential model kit subjects.

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

I'd love to see something from _Buckeroo Banzai_, especially the Jetcar or figures. Some accurate Real Space in styrene would be nice as well.


----------



## Griffworks

Ooo! I'll second the thought for _The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across The 8th Dimension_ kits! I'd love to get some of those Lectroid ships in kit form.


----------



## spocks beard

Hi Frank, Is a 66 tv batmobile possible in a big scale kit, or is mattel the only ones that can release these babys? I'm looking forward to the diecasts, but a large scale batmobile with figures would be way cool! Also any thoughts on doing a barnabas collins kit with jonathan frids likeness? Best of luck :thumbsup: PS i have decided to build my polar lights seaview, but can't wait for the bigger scale kit. Will the base for this kit be an ocean floor base like the aurora/polar lights, or a regular display stand?Best of luck!


----------



## RogueJ

Moebius said:


> For box art, we have Chris White working on something for Seaview right now. Always interested in seeing what anyone else can or has done! The Aurora style is exactly what we aspire to for a look.


A new Seaview and now a new painting by Chris White...THAT's what I'm talking about! Good luck with your new endevour. Though I would prefer the movie version. Not that I'm complaining mind you.


Rogue :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius

Ravenauthor said:


> That's just it; you can't please everyone and no one knows what will really take off. Chitty Chitty went at the auction site the other day for 200 bucks in the brown mailing box, not even the retail artwork box. I'd buy a couple myself if it were reissued.
> 
> Yet the Fantastic Voyage model is *way* down my list of what I would want issued first. I'll buy one anyway to help support your company if you do one, but there are others models I'd buy more than one of instead.
> 
> So it's going to be it or miss no matter how you slice it. Just have to go with the majority and/or what sells on auction sites for big money to see what subjects should be made.


That is the tough thing. Even if thye sell high on an auction site, it doesn't necessarily mean it will be a great seller. You may have 10 guys that want a kit bad, and constantly drive the price up. Look at Iwo Jima. The last few I saw brought way more than I ever thought they would. I can't see it selling enough to turn a profit though. Some of it may be what my old crazy mind thinks anyways, but it is mostly hit and miss.


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> Ravenauthor is right - some kits will not be popular with some guys and that's the way it is I guess. As for me, if I walked into a shop and could only afford one kit that month, I'd pick the Voyager over Chitty any day.
> 
> However, as the kits will probably be issued sequentially, if the only new one that month was the Chitty, I'd be delighted to buy it.
> 
> And that Cloudster site is a fabulous reference for a number of potential model kit subjects.
> 
> Huzz


That's part of it as well. I can't think of a time when we'll have more one kit out in a month. As with anything new and exciting, I want to do it all now! It's been hard to make a schedule, especially since 2008 is really the first big year for us. 2007 will have 6 kits that I can see, 2008 will be between 9-12. We won't have one of those 30 kit years - ever!

I really appreciate the thought of some of you guys wanting to buy one of everything, even if it's not up your alley just to support us. I really appreciate the thought. I think that a tight knit community like this is essential to keeping interest in the hobby. I've had so many people tell me that there needs to be new interest, aim things at different audiences. All I ever think is that the buying audience that's out there right now doesn't get enough of what they want. Hopefully we'll be able to keep the right target audience happy, then worry about "new blood" in the hobby.


----------



## Moebius

spocks beard said:


> Hi Frank, Is a 66 tv batmobile possible in a big scale kit, or is mattel the only ones that can release these babys? I'm looking forward to the diecasts, but a large scale batmobile with figures would be way cool! Also any thoughts on doing a barnabas collins kit with jonathan frids likeness? Best of luck :thumbsup: PS i have decided to build my polar lights seaview, but can't wait for the bigger scale kit. Will the base for this kit be an ocean floor base like the aurora/polar lights, or a regular display stand?Best of luck!


We're leaning towards a regular display stand. The 66 Batmobile. When I learned that Mattel was licensed to do it, I got right on the phone to Warner Bros. The answer is, Mattel has exclusive license to that car, any medium, any size, anything at all. I really hated to hear that answer, but I'm sure most of you guessed it when no one announced anything else available.


----------



## Moebius

RogueJ said:


> A new Seaview and now a new painting by Chris White...THAT's what I'm talking about! Good luck with your new endevour. Though I would prefer the movie version. Not that I'm complaining mind you.
> 
> 
> Rogue :thumbsup:


I know it's going to be one of those things that some guys will just have to live with, but it looks like we are leaning towards the TV version. The nice thing is though, with the hull being in sections as mentioned earlier, it would be so easy for an aftermarket company to make a new nose and interior....


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hey Frank - I'm sure I speak for the majority, heck - most everyone here, when I say whatever we can do to help, just let us know!

And yup - I'll be buying all of 'em!

Cheers!
Huzz


----------



## xsavoie

Action kits international did issue a nice 1/8th scale resin kit of Jonathan Frid (BARNABAS COLLINS) a few years ago.Can be seen at Gremlins.com.Perfect for a styrene release.Like any monster kits,if well presented it could sell very well.Including a comic book,or at least a partial one inside the box could make this kit more interesting,especially for the newbies.


----------



## phicks

Best wishes on your new company! Stuff I would love to see:

- Dinosaurs, based on the latest science, rather than trying make them look like "monsters". Maybe ask Tony McVey to sculpt your masters
- anything from 2001:A Space Odyssey
- after you build up some funds - Star Trek - just hire Tom Sasser and continue where PL left off. 1/350 Ktinga. 1/1000 Refit. 1/1000 Akira.

Best of luck, and please promise us you'll never sell out to some Nascar company!


----------



## bert model maker

Hopefully Frank, the kids that only know video games may get the plastic craving. I saw a couple of brothers about 12 years old or so ask their mom if they could buy some car models at wal mart, they told her that they don't need any more games, and they bought 3 models. made me happy to see that. we are all with you Frank !
Bert


----------



## fluke

*Chris White on brush, Frank on keys.....OH BOY is this going to be great!!*

*CHITTY! CHITTY! CHITTY!!*

*Modeling is going to be FUN and affordable again!!!!*


----------



## Geoff Boaz

You know something, not since Toy Biz tried, has any company done any new comic book figure kits in the AURORA style, or quantity.

It sure seems the time is right for some more DC figure kits, in aurora scale, of:

- Green Lantern (Hal), shooting a green beam, with an end light-flash, at some space monster

- FLASH, running in a circle, with a speed trail , around capt cold and a frozen bank safe

- Aquaman, grabbing a shark by it's tale, shark turned to bite him, mouth open wide

- ATOM, shrunk within a giant lab, with loose giant spider about to attack

These would ROCK!

Or models much like them... You got DC's number?

Geoff


----------



## John P

Here's one: I know PL bombed with their kit of the Drege alien from "Titan: AE." HOWEVER, I personally couldn't have cared less for the alien, I wanted model of the two spaceships! They were cool as hell! (not the Titan - big boring ball - the two smaller ships.)


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> Hey Frank - I'm sure I speak for the majority, heck - most everyone here, when I say whatever we can do to help, just let us know!
> 
> And yup - I'll be buying all of 'em!
> 
> Cheers!
> Huzz


Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

xsavoie said:


> Action kit international did issue a nice 1/8th scale resin kit of Jonathan Frid (BARNABAS COLLINS) a few years ago.Perfect for a styrene release.Like any monster kits,if well presented it could sell very well.Including a comic book,or at least a partial one inside the box could make this kit more interesting,especially for the newbies.


Definitely an idea! Watched the show occasionally back then, and it some point it could be viable. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

model maker said:


> Hopefully Frank, the kids that only know video games may get the plastic craving. I saw a couple of brothers about 12 years old or so ask their mom if they could buy some car models at wal mart, they told her that they don't need any more games, and they bought 3 models. made me happy to see that. we are all with you Frank !
> Bert


I'm always hoping it could happen again. I wish I knew what would attract kids to it, but that's a tough nut to crack. I was pretty excited a few years back when Gundam was on Cartoon Network. Kids were looking for Gundam kits like crazy. I guess the right subject could do it. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

Geoff Boaz said:


> You know something, not since Toy Biz tried, has any company done any new comic book figure kits in the AURORA style, or quantity.
> 
> It sure seems the time is right for some more DC figure kits, in aurora scale, of:
> 
> - Green Lantern (Hal), shooting a green beam, with an end light-flash, at some space monster
> 
> - FLASH, running in a circle, with a speed trail , around capt cold and a frozen bank safe
> 
> - Aquaman, grabbing a shark by it's tale, shark turned to bite him, mouth open wide
> 
> - ATOM, shrunk within a giant lab, with loose giant spider about to attack
> 
> These would ROCK!
> 
> Or models much like them... You got DC's number?
> 
> Geoff


I would very much like to do more comic based kits. You never know what you may see next year!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Find some friends who have 7 to 13 year old boys. Ask them what TV shows those kids are watching. Models derived from those shows should have an increased chance of success with that age group.

In my day, it was TOS Star Trek, Lost in Space, Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, Planet of the Apes, Land of the Giants, Fantastic Voyage and 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. Nowadays, I dunno.

But I do know that George Lucas is planning two new Star Wars TV shows in the next couple of years. Now might be the time to start thinking about that. And there is the recent Clone Wars animated television shows.

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

John P said:


> Here's one: I know PL bombed with their kit of the Drege alien from "Titan: AE." HOWEVER, I personally couldn't have cared less for the alien, I wanted model of the two spaceships! They were cool as hell! (not the Titan - big boring ball - the two smaller ships.)


Agree completely, I'd especially love to see a good model of the _Valkyrie_!


----------



## irocer

Another thing that made PL succeed was the ability to go out on the limb a little. A smaller operation can do things the big guys will not. A fresh open-minded look at things will succeed in this shrinking hobby. A never say never attitude is a big plus: a big Seaview- big gamble, Hyde- not enough interest, and the Rod- to political, yet Frank at Moebius is doing all of these. I hope all of these sell well and pave the way for more great things to come. As far as kids, I would first get off the ground good before trying to figure out what they would buy.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Irocer - re your observation "As far as kids, I would first get off the ground good before trying to figure out what they would buy" - absolutely. I should have added that point to my post.

Dave


----------



## irocer

Thanks Dave, Moebius should just worry about us finicky oler types first- that would be the first limb. As things progress I am sure they will be able to target the kids. I am just happy that anyone is willing to enter these merky waters.


----------



## Seaview

Another product thought for the future; "The Invaders" UFO in 16" diameter; room for an interior and LED's. Simple yet complex. I'm not certain if Monogram still has the licensing from QM Productions.


----------



## scotpens

As I understand it, _The Invaders_ and all merchandising rights pertaining thereto are still in legal limbo. Anyone have more info on this?


----------



## James Henderson

Disney Nautilus! Disney Nautilus! Disney Nautilus!


----------



## Carson Dyle

scotpens said:


> As I understand it, _The Invaders_ and all merchandising rights pertaining thereto are still in legal limbo. Anyone have more info on this?



Quinn Martin Productions was sold to Taft Broadcasting in 1978. It changed hands and is now owned by Republic Pictures and CBS Paramount Television. Together they own all of QM's library, except _The F.B.I_. (which is owned by both the Martin trust and Warner Bros. Television).


----------



## heiki

Seaview said:


> Another product thought for the future; "The Invaders" UFO in 16" diameter; room for an interior and LED's. Simple yet complex. I'm not certain if Monogram still has the licensing from QM Productions.


For the last run of "The Invaders" UFO, Monogram did not have the license and was unable to locate the license holder. That's why the model was only titled "The UFO".


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Moebius said:


> I would very much like to do more comic based kits. You never know what you may see next year!


That would be awesome Frank, thanks for the reply. Just think about it.. an AURORA style comic book figure kit, new, in 2008!

Too cool.


----------



## bert model maker

model maker said:


> Hopefully Frank, the kids that only know video games may get the plastic craving. I saw a couple of brothers about 12 years old or so ask their mom if they could buy some car models at wal mart, they told her that they don't need any more games, and they bought 3 models. made me happy to see that. we are all with you Frank !
> Bert


 Frank, looks like you will have plenty of business and we are greatful !!!


----------



## Duck Fink

And since we are talking about comics and aurora....I think we all know what the top choices are there...Penguin, Wonder Woman, Superboy, Tonto, Lone Ranger, Tarzan & Zorro. Maybe even the never issued Phantom? And then there is a kit I have not seen in plastic that I would LOVE to have.....Doctor Octopus! Not sure what a marvel license goes for but there are a lot of cool things that could be done with that too. I know Wonder Woman and Zorro were mentioned earlier in this thread. I am just ringing in with my 2 cents! And how about a Riddler and Joker?

What is the likelihood of seeing something like the Mad Doctor, Mad Barber and Mad Dentist kits? If memory serves me correctly...the tooling for those are kits are gone? MIM has one of those kits (I thought they used to have 2 of them). I would love to see them in plastic though!

And I can't leave without requesting all of the Monster Scenes stuff, MOM stuff, Big Frankie and even the Hanging Tree and the Rack. I know I went way out on a limb with some of these requests and Big Frankie has been well covered here already.


----------



## Moebius

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Agree completely, I'd especially love to see a good model of the _Valkyrie_!


I've never even watched the movie. I guess something to add to my rental list!


----------



## Moebius

irocer said:


> Another thing that made PL succeed was the ability to go out on the limb a little. A smaller operation can do things the big guys will not. A fresh open-minded look at things will succeed in this shrinking hobby. A never say never attitude is a big plus: a big Seaview- big gamble, Hyde- not enough interest, and the Rod- to political, yet Frank at Moebius is doing all of these. I hope all of these sell well and pave the way for more great things to come. As far as kids, I would first get off the ground good before trying to figure out what they would buy.


You're very correct in saying a small company can do this, as that's what we are. We are taking a gamble with any of it, as everyone in the hobby will tell you plastic kits don't sell like they used to. Everyone in a position at the big 2 have told me I'm foolish for doing it. I think they're foolish for not thinking there's a market for it. Polar Lights made them rethink, but they did nothing with the info.

I kind of see it as the opposite on those kits. Seaview is one of the most popular scifi vehicles of all time. Hyde has the interest from what our preorders have been. Rommels Rod can be seen as political, but from our e-mail it has huge interest with no complaints yet. Honestly, if someone picked it up and started a campaign against it as far as a politically correct angle, I think I'd be happy for the free advertising. I'm hoping they all work fine. I think with a little time and advertising, they'll just be the start of something fun. Thanks, Frank.


----------



## Moebius

James Henderson said:


> Disney Nautilus! Disney Nautilus! Disney Nautilus!


I'd love to, but Disney is a tough one to deal with. Don't worry, we haven't overlooked her!


----------



## Moebius

heiki said:


> For the last run of "The Invaders" UFO, Monogram did not have the license and was unable to locate the license holder. That's why the model was only titled "The UFO".


A larger Invaders kit would be very cool. It seems that the same could be done, calling it the UFO. Thoughts for down the line!


----------



## Moebius

Duck Fink said:


> And since we are talking about comics and aurora....I think we all know what the top choices are there...Penguin, Wonder Woman, Superboy, Tonto, Lone Ranger, Tarzan & Zorro. Maybe even the never issued Phantom? And then there is a kit I have not seen in plastic that I would LOVE to have.....Doctor Octopus! Not sure what a marvel license goes for but there are a lot of cool things that could be done with that too. I know Wonder Woman and Zorro were mentioned earlier in this thread. I am just ringing in with my 2 cents! And how about a Riddler and Joker?
> 
> What is the likelihood of seeing something like the Mad Doctor, Mad Barber and Mad Dentist kits? If memory serves me correctly...the tooling for those are kits are gone? MIM has one of those kits (I thought they used to have 2 of them). I would love to see them in plastic though!
> 
> And I can't leave without requesting all of the Monster Scenes stuff, MOM stuff, Big Frankie and even the Hanging Tree and the Rack. I know I went way out on a limb with some of these requests and Big Frankie has been well covered here already.


They're all great ideas, I just wish more could be done now. Unfortunately, we have to try to have some sort of schedule. I hope to announce more as it comes along!


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Nuff said.


----------



## wolfman66

Frank any chance you will consider reissuing the monsters of the movies creature and the AMT Bigfoot figure kit?


----------



## The Batman

Naturally, I have a few suggestions of my own... But, I don't want Frank to be so inundated with requests that it becomes a burden to him just to pop in to Hobby Talk.

Let's just say that we're all very enthusiastic about your projects - we intend to be as supportive of them as we can - and we'll happily share with you our opinions/suggestions whenever you want them.

I'm sure we are all very grateful that you even bothered to take the time to discuss your plans with us here. We realize that you've got to start off slow, with just a handful of projects to get the ball rolling, and ( as anxious as we are for you to make good ) we know that it's going to take a bit of time to get going. We'll all just have to be patient.

Thanks for being here and taking the time to listen to us, as well as giving us a peek behind the scenes.

- GJS


----------



## Moebius

AFILMDUDE said:


> Nuff said.


I know what you mean.....


----------



## Moebius

wolfman66 said:


> Frank any chance you will consider reissuing the monsters of the movies creature and the AMT Bigfoot figure kit?


Creature has been a thought, but we would need to do it with other Universal characters to make use of the license. Bigfoot, hadn't really thought about that one. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

The Batman said:


> Naturally, I have a few suggestions of my own... But, I don't want Frank to be so inundated with requests that it becomes a burden to him just to pop in to Hobby Talk.
> 
> Let's just say that we're all very enthusiastic about your projects - we intend to be as supportive of them as we can - and we'll happily share with you our opinions/suggestions whenever you want them.
> 
> I'm sure we are all very grateful that you even bothered to take the time to discuss your plans with us here. We realize that you've got to start off slow, with just a handful of projects to get the ball rolling, and ( as anxious as we are for you to make good ) we know that it's going to take a bit of time to get going. We'll all just have to be patient.
> 
> Thanks for being here and taking the time to listen to us, as well as giving us a peek behind the scenes.
> 
> - GJS


Thanks! Hope it has been informative for everyone out there. I just want everyone to know that things are happening regardless of the skeptics out there. Also please remember to support Scott at Monarch! We'll both be at Wonderfest looking foward to meeting the masses. I think I mentioned we'll have a Wonderfest limited kit available, so drop by and see what we've got. I'm probably going to ask one of the moderators to close this thread off if possible, and let you all get back to modeling! Please remember that I do stop in here pretty frequently, so any questions you think are relevant to the boards, please post for me. I am always available by e-mail, I just get behind at times as it's been busy! Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Hey Frank, Good to talk to you again. If you DO issue the Jungle Swamp, Count on me for several kits to be purchased. One can not have to many trees, cycads, reeds and small animals!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Bigfoot - hmmm, that leads me to think about public domain monsters for which there should be no licensing costs.

Like, the Loch Ness Monster or the Abdominal Snowman (he's been doin' crunches to stay in shape  ). I'd get a hoot out of a 1/ 8 scale kit of old Snowie, about to pounce from behind a snow bank on two arctic explorers tracking his tracks in the snow!

Huzz


----------



## Duck Fink

Thanks, Frank, for filling us in, answering questions and listening to all of us kids' Christmas lists. Not everyone would be willing to do that. You certainly lit up the board over the past week. Good luck with Moebius and I look forward to getting cases of your stuff in the mail!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Duck Fink said:


> Thanks, Frank, for filling us in, answering questions and listening to all of us kids' Christmas lists. Not everyone would be willing to do that. You certainly lit up the board over the past week. Good luck with Moebius and I look forward to getting cases of your stuff in the mail!


I agree!!!
this has been a great chance to express our likes and wants, even though we don't agree on everything and won't get everything we request, we are just happy to have the Tradition continued for us. No matter what kit comes out, We'll try to support your efforts as best we can...'cause you're our future!  

they also have to rename this BB to Moebius Model Talk or something like it. 

thanks Frank!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Batman

Moebius said:


> Also please remember to support Scott at Monarch! We'll both be at Wonderfest looking foward to meeting the masses.


I'm sure we're all equally willing to give MONARCH a chance, too ( the NOSFERATU kit looks like a winner ). Now, if Scott ( AKA: 31RacineRd ) would discuss his plans with us personally - as_ you_ have - we'd all feel a lot more 'bonded'.

- GJS


----------



## DinoMike

wolfman66 said:


> Frank any chance you will consider reissuing the monsters of the movies creature and the AMT Bigfoot figure kit?


 I think Frank may run into a snag with any MoM monsters, as it's often been said there's one more of the old molds in Rev/Mon's inventory, but they're not saying which one it is. It would really be bad for Moebius to sink the tooling investment into a MoM Creech only to have Rev/Mon's legal crew come calling because they still had the original mold. I'm surprised PL took the chance with the Rodan & Ghidrah kits.


----------



## Duck Fink

The Batman said:


> I'm sure we're all equally willing to give MONARCH a chance, too ( the NOSFERATU kit looks like a winner ). Now, if Scott ( AKA: 31RacineRd ) would discuss his plans with us personally - as_ you_ have - we'd all feel a lot more 'bonded'.
> 
> - GJS


I second the motion. Monarch's site has the 31st as the new "delayed date for the website". For some reason I get the feeling that we are going to have to wait longer. Hope your out there and hear us, Scott. I sent a short e-mail over that way about a month ago but have not heard anything back. The end of 2007 will be here before you know it. Nosferatu DOES look like a real nice kit from the stuff I saw posted on one of the other sites. I know that is gonna be a hit amongst the monster fans on here!


----------



## fluke

OH GOODIE!!! One more of many good reasons to hit Wonderfest this year.... YIPPIE!!!!   :thumbsup: 

*THANKS FOR ALL THE FEEDBACK AND INFO FRANK!!!!!*


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

DinoMike said:


> I think Frank may run into a snag with any MoM monsters, as it's often been said there's one more of the old molds in Rev/Mon's inventory, but they're not saying which one it is. It would really be bad for Moebius to sink the tooling investment into a MoM Creech only to have Rev/Mon's legal crew come calling because they still had the original mold. I'm surprised PL took the chance with the Rodan & Ghidrah kits.


Just because someone has molds doesn't mean they hold the licensing rights to the subject matter.

If one does a different interpretation of the same subject with a brand new mold that is not just a copy of the original there would absolutely nothing they could do.

It's a lot like when PL had the Trek kit rights and Ertl still had(has) Trek molds but no license.

Had PL made an exact copy of AMT's K-7 space station sculpt they might have been able to stop them from producing it - even though they couldn't produce it either.

However had PL done a completely new interpretation of the K-7 they couldn't have done anything.

To legally reproduce the kit exactly as it originally was I believe Frank would have to purchase the rights to the original sculpt from the manufacturer as well as the original intellectual property rights.

I may be wrong about that but if I am I'm sure someone qualified to point out the proper law involved will be able to correct me, _*hopefully Frank himself will give us more info on the two issues:*_

_*the first being general intellectual rights;*_

_* and the second the right to use a particular sculpt that may or may not still be owned by a third party who may be without production rights but still own the rights to the specific sculpt?*_


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

AFILMDUDE said:


> Nuff said.


I was wondering how long that would take. Sorry. Beat ya to the question. :tongue:

Don't remember getting an answer, though...


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

irocer said:


> Thanks Dave, Moebius should just worry about us finicky oler types first- that would be the first limb. As things progress I am sure they will be able to target the kids. I am just happy that anyone is willing to enter these merky waters.


I would argue that there is virtually no kid market.

It may have existed when we were kids but no more.

Some models may definitely be bought for kids, by adults trying to get them interested in modeling.

But in those cases it is the adults making the vast majority of the "kids market" decisions.

There are very very few kids these days taking their own money and going down to the local hobby shop and picking out their own models.

Yes a few of us here might have a few children/relatives who still do that but we have to realize that that is a thin minority even among those of us who are active in the hobby ...

now consider how smaller the percentage is in the general population.

A lot of moms, dads, grandparents, aunts and uncles may still buy models they think children would like.

But I hope Moebius doesn't waste a ton of money and time trying to figure out a "kids market" that is virtually non-existent.

Now if he instead concentrates on the kinds of models kids parents, grandparents and great-grandparents like...

He'll not only please us, but that will be the kind of models bought for kids.

Nine out of ten times people will buy a present not just based on what they imagine the kid to like, but also almost moreso one they would like to have themselves.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Moebius said:


> You're very correct in saying a small company can do this, as that's what we are. We are taking a gamble with any of it, as everyone in the hobby will tell you plastic kits don't sell like they used to. Everyone in a position at the big 2 have told me I'm foolish for doing it. I think they're foolish for not thinking there's a market for it. Polar Lights made them rethink, but they did nothing with the info.
> 
> I kind of see it as the opposite on those kits. Seaview is one of the most popular scifi vehicles of all time. Hyde has the interest from what our preorders have been. Rommels Rod can be seen as political, but from our e-mail it has huge interest with no complaints yet. Honestly, if someone picked it up and started a campaign against it as far as a politically correct angle, I think I'd be happy for the free advertising. I'm hoping they all work fine. I think with a little time and advertising, they'll just be the start of something fun. Thanks, Frank.


I can't see anyone_* reasonable*_ being upset with the kit.
It might not be legal to sell it with accurate icons in Germany, as they have laws against the swazsticker[sp?] last time I checked, for the reason that they don't want people to ever again rally around the symbol.

But as long as the vehicle or craft actually existed it's not illegal in the united states.

I can't see anyone with common sense in this country campaigning against a model kit when it's even legal to have a nazi flag.

True, some people can bitch about anything. But if people are going to politically object to a miniature that has a tiny, historically accurate symbol when there are other nutjobs in our country who brandish the actual full sized nazi flag then they really have too much time on their hands.

Do they think a bunch of hate groups are going to use a model kit as a symbol to rally around?


----------



## Dave Metzner

Rommel's Rod does not have a Swaztika on it that I am aware of!
It has several Iron crosses and possibly the Balkencruz (sp?).........German Armor in WWII almost never displayed the Swaztika as painted on the vehicles with the exception of the Afrika Korps insignia which does have a small Swaztika incorporated in it.
I just checked, and The Rommel's Rod does display part of the Afrika Korp insignia on the spare tire mount.... BUT NOT the Swaztika....
The whole kit is a fantasy vehicle like everything else Tom Daniels did....If it offends anyone it will only be because they don't know what they are looking at.......

Which re-enforces my conclusion that most political correctness is simple stupidity!
Dave


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

No Swaztika and yet people have still complained about it in the past?

I can't imagine someone being genuinely offended by such a thing.

My family was Jewish a few hundred years ago(we Catholics keep good records if nothing else) but haven't really considered ourselves Jewish since. So I can't speak for anyone of current Jewish faith/ancestry, but I have a feeling anyone who claimed to be offended by such a thing is more likely to be a self-appointed PC cop then a genuinely offended party.

It's sad that our society has become so narrow minded and afraid of even discussing/debating and documenting our past.

If we are ever to insure such things never occur again, we have to stop pretending like they never happened.


----------



## fluke

Dave Metzner said:


> Which re-enforces my conclusion that most political correctness is simple stupidity!
> Dave


*Right on Dave!!* :thumbsup: 

History is what it is....To learn from....at least that is the idea.


----------



## the Dabbler

Dave is right of course. But today anyone with an "agenda" will complain about anything. The latest 'Cause Celebre' is that one of the most popular shows IN THE WORLD, The Dukes Of Hazzard, is RACIST !

Personally I view the Confederate Battle Flag not only as an historical truth but as the beggining of the end for the soveriegnity of the States and the birth of Big Brother Federal government. Someone paraphrased the Feds thusly: " I love you, and if you ever leave me I'll kill you". ( Check with Perfesser Coffee on this one ??)

Today it has come ( to the South anyway, and many "Yankees" ) as a symbol of the "Independance" this country was founded on. Remember, folks in my neck of the woods were the first "Rebels" with the "Whiskey Rebellion".

This is why kids DO NOT know their own history today, it's too "P.C." to teach that. Being of German descent on both sides of the family I don't have a Swastika Flag, but the old German Imperial one with iron cross. That, so far, has escaped the wrath of the P.C. Police. But I DO have some kin of German descent dead from fighting their own ethnic bretheren in WWII. One is in Arlington. 

Which is another story in itself. Arlington was built on the estate of Robert E. Lee, who was married to the granddaughter of Martha Washington ( the Custis Estate) so that the Lee's could never use it again, just for spite.

I now return the soapbox back to your control. Doo do do doo, do doo do doo,.....


----------



## flyingfrets

I lived in North Carolina in the early 90's and clearly remember a kid being EXPELLED for wearing a Confederate flag T-shirt. NONE of the students (regardless of race) took it be racist and couldn't understand their classmate's expulsion. To them, it meant pride in being from the south. Hell, Skynyrd flies one at every show I've seen & I can't recall anyone bitching about it. I suppose it really depends on CURRENT context, not what it meant 50 or 100 years ago.

The "Thought Police" REALLY need to find something else to do with the excessive time on their hands...


----------



## the Dabbler

What it REALLY depends on is how much political milage someone can get out of it to boost thier own personal agenda. Whether it be for money, ( garner donations to some whacko group ) political headlines ( both akin) or some other POWER PLAY. If you have a bust sculpt of Robt. E. Lee or Erwin Rommel, ( hmm, 1/2 scale ? ) two of the best generals in history, BRING IT ON !
Dabbler

Personally, I lost a small fortune betting on the Red Baron vs. Snoopy !!


----------



## Dave Metzner

Ok guys, lets tune this thread back into questions for Frank, we've taken our shots at the errors of those who must be "Politically Correct" and need to move back to the topic of the thread.
We don't want to wander too far off topic lest the thread fall victim to that nasty Ol' moderator..............
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## wolfman66

Frank,other than bringing back some of the Classics of long ago will you be coming out with kits of Charaters,ships ect that never been done by other companys?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

How about the Elk and Moose for the Wildlife Series????
Or others that never made it past the proto stage?


----------



## Geoff Boaz

Swaztika symbol... yes. Swaztika flag... no. Either way, I've never under stood what the big deal is. Building a model is not a political endorsement. By the way, I made my spare tire middle area brown, instead of chrome, as it seemed rather "target-like" to actually have a shiney mirror-like circle on a vechicle of war. Too contrary to the whole act of staying hidden.

Geoff




Dave Metzner said:


> Rommel's Rod does not have a Swaztika on it that I am aware of!
> It has several Iron crosses and possibly the Balkencruz (sp?).........German Armor in WWII almost never displayed the Swaztika as painted on the vehicles with the exception of the Afrika Korps insignia which does have a small Swaztika incorporated in it.
> I just checked, and The Rommel's Rod does display part of the Afrika Korp insignia on the spare tire mount.... BUT NOT the Swaztika....
> The whole kit is a fantasy vehicle like everything else Tom Daniels did....If it offends anyone it will only be because they don't know what they are looking at.......
> 
> Which re-enforces my conclusion that most political correctness is simple stupidity!
> Dave


----------



## 1bluegtx

I don't know where this political correct rumor came from but that is not why monogram never reissued Rommel's rod.They wanted to and even anounced it in their SSP program about 10-12 years ago.but when they opened the molds it had corrosion damage.Monogram said they would repair the molds if they got enough preorders to offset the cost.they never got the orders simple as that.

BRIAN


----------



## Zorro

1bluegtx said:


> I don't know where this political correct rumor came from but that is not why monogram never reissued Rommel's rod.They wanted to and even anounced it in their SSP program about 10-12 years ago.but when they opened the molds it had corrosion damage.Monogram said they would repair the molds if they got enough preorders to offset the cost.they never got the orders simple as that.
> 
> BRIAN


_VELLY INTORESTEENG!!_


----------



## wolfman66

The one kit thats a pain to get on ebay and abroad and hope Frank considers doing this one is the Aurora Zorro


----------



## StarshipClass

I'm not sure what the big deal is. Rommel was involved in a plot to kill Hitler. He couldn't have been ALL bad if he realized that Hitler had to be killed.

That's got to take some of the "sting" out of buying a humorous kit named after him.


----------



## John P

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> How about the Elk and Moose for the Wildlife Series????
> Or others that never made it past the proto stage?


 [Boris] Moose and squirrel! Moose and squirrel! [/Boris]


----------



## Moebius

DinoMike said:


> I think Frank may run into a snag with any MoM monsters, as it's often been said there's one more of the old molds in Rev/Mon's inventory, but they're not saying which one it is. It would really be bad for Moebius to sink the tooling investment into a MoM Creech only to have Rev/Mon's legal crew come calling because they still had the original mold. I'm surprised PL took the chance with the Rodan & Ghidrah kits.


Honestly, I don't think they have it. I've talked with various employees there, and it's just not there regardless of the rumors. I could be wrong, they could be wrong, but if they had it I think it would have resurfaced in the form of test shots even.


----------



## fluke

*Here is a COOL kit idea! Though it must come with a drummer who has a spring loaded seat or something that can happen to him? :tongue: *

*Moebius Rock Legends in 1/8th scale!*


----------



## Moebius

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Just because someone has molds doesn't mean they hold the licensing rights to the subject matter.
> 
> If one does a different interpretation of the same subject with a brand new mold that is not just a copy of the original there would absolutely nothing they could do.
> 
> It's a lot like when PL had the Trek kit rights and Ertl still had(has) Trek molds but no license.
> 
> Had PL made an exact copy of AMT's K-7 space station sculpt they might have been able to stop them from producing it - even though they couldn't produce it either.
> 
> However had PL done a completely new interpretation of the K-7 they couldn't have done anything.
> 
> To legally reproduce the kit exactly as it originally was I believe Frank would have to purchase the rights to the original sculpt from the manufacturer as well as the original intellectual property rights.
> 
> I may be wrong about that but if I am I'm sure someone qualified to point out the proper law involved will be able to correct me, _*hopefully Frank himself will give us more info on the two issues:*_
> 
> _*the first being general intellectual rights;*_
> 
> _* and the second the right to use a particular sculpt that may or may not still be owned by a third party who may be without production rights but still own the rights to the specific sculpt?*_


I've unfortunately had to spend more time with attorneys in the last 6 months than I ever wanted to. Depending on who you talk to on the subject, you'll get many different answers to those questions.

General intellectual rights. Depends on the exact right. I have talked to a few attorneys and even a judge that has had a totally different opinion on the same subject. I think you could spend years debating what is correct and what isn't. Just remember this, all copyright records aren't available online. To search completely, it's expensive. Trademark records are all online, but a trademark and a copyright are two completely different things. It's a place to start to try and understand the laws.

The right to use a sculpt is an easy one. If it's currently copyright protected, you cannot use it unless you acquire the rights to it, and licensing if needed. If the sculptor/manufacturer has used it in the past, but no longer has the licensing for the character, it depends on the contract. Some licensors claim rights to anything produced with the likeness of their character. All depends on the licensing contract. If the rights revert to the licensor after licensing is expired, they can give anyone the rights to use the particular piece, regardless of who sculpted it. If this clause isn't in the licensing, no one can use it until copyright and licensing can be brought together.

Hope that kind of answers it. It's such a pit of confusion!


----------



## heiki

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DinoMike*
_I think Frank may run into a snag with any MoM monsters, as it's often been said there's one more of the old molds in Rev/Mon's inventory, but they're not saying which one it is. It would really be bad for Moebius to sink the tooling investment into a MoM Creech only to have Rev/Mon's legal crew come calling because they still had the original mold. I'm surprised PL took the chance with the Rodan & Ghidrah kits._




Moebius said:


> Honestly, I don't think they have it. I've talked with various employees there, and it's just not there regardless of the rumors. I could be wrong, they could be wrong, but if they had it I think it would have resurfaced in the form of test shots even.


Revell/Monogram does not have the molds for the creature. They destroyed all the original molds of the Monster of the Movies series after that "train wreck". 
Dean Malanto purchased the complete series of MoM models from a collector named Gene Kube so R/M could reverse enginer the molds for the "reissue" that happened in the '90s. As I understand it, the project on the Creature was canceled due to poor sales of the other kits.


----------



## Moebius

wolfman66 said:


> Frank,other than bringing back some of the Classics of long ago will you be coming out with kits of Charaters,ships ect that never been done by other companys?


In plastic? Yes! Some things we have thrown around in our heads may have been done in vinyl before. For the most part, next year will show a few new things never done before in styrene. Thanks.


----------



## Ravenauthor

Moebius said:


> In plastic? Yes! Some things we have thrown around in our heads may have been done in vinyl before. For the most part, next year will show a few new things never done before in styrene. Thanks.


Thank you, thank you! There's plenty of kits in vinyl and resin that I wish had been in plastic instead. I look forward to hearing next year's announcements in the future. 

And I have nothing against the other mediums. I have some vinyl kits I liked working on, but I have found out that resin and I do not get along at all. I'll leave those for the more skillful than me.

Any thoughts on doing kits like Sherlock Holmes, Davy Crockett, or King Arthur?


----------



## GlennME

Well, some people are prepared to pay a premium.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-AURORA-GIGANTIC-FRANKENSTEIN-MODEL-KIT_W0QQitemZ320087279603QQihZ011QQcategoryZ1192QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## John P

Frank, my friend who manages HiWay Hobby in NJ says he contacted you about carrying your models. Sure hope it works out! I've been buying my kits there since Aurora was still around in the 60s, it'd be full circle to buy new Aurora-inspired kits there. Plus, he's been depressed since RC2 began destroying the sci fi model industry on us. This could bring him out of his funk.


----------



## flyingfrets

Frank, you up for yet ANOTHER suggestion?!!?  

Posthumous Productions has done a series of famous musicians and Polar gave us the Kiss Destroyer and Yellow Submarine kits, so how about a *realistic* kit of The Beatles? I know Revell did one way back in '64 or '65, but I mean one with decent detail. Or maybe some of the other influential artists like Hendrix, Zeppelin, etc. 

IDK what kind of licensing might be involved, but it's a certainly an overlooked subject.

Food for thought...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

The Beatles!!! Yeah, Yeah, Yeah!

As they appeared on the Ed Sullivan show circa 1964!!!!!


----------



## ClubTepes

Ok, I know I'm going to sound like the bad guy here on the 39in. Seaview......

But why 39in.?????

Is that 'studio scale' for one of the miniatures used on the show??
What is the significance of that length?

The web site said that that comes out to 1/128 scale.
39in. sounds at first 'oh wow cool' then you hear the scale and wonder what they're thinking.

I wonder why most sci-fi model manufacturers don't 'get' or ignore the 'common' and 'established' scales for their relative items.

1/128 is a goofy scale, and everyone knows that 1/144 is one of the most popular 'sub' scales.

One really cool thing that Polar Lights did was to make their models into common scales that related to their subjects.
They made the Psycho house 1/87 (HO scale) because since it was a house, you could put it onto a HO railroad.
And don't think they invented 1/350 scale for their large Trek starships.
1/350 has long been a popular scale for ship modelers.

The Seaview is a submarine, it really should therefore be in one of the marine scales. 1/96, 1/144, 1/200, 1/350.....etc.

Manufacturing your Seaview kit in 1/144 rather than the goofy 1/128 allows the modeler to use the whole world of 1/144 scale items already in existance such as people, planes, tanks, and other submarine models to create unlimited diarama possibilities and also allows a person to see 'how big' something is when it is next to another object in the same scale. Stand alone scales don't allow for any of this.

While I as much as anyone would love a large model of the Seaview, if this thing hits market in 1/128 scale, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Rattrap

The garage kit industry would love a Zorro kit. They could do aftermarkets of the Guy Williams head, the Duncan Regehr head, the Antonio Banderas head, the Anthony Hopkins head,,,

You get the idea.


----------



## bert model maker

Mark, got the J2 insstructions and sent you a pm, my inbox was full and couldn't get your pm you sent. resend it if you can, my inbox is empty


----------



## BlackbirdCD

Best of luck to you, Frank, and Moebius Models. 

I'm excited at the prospect of new kits from a private owner like yourself - a person who loves the hobby.

I hope you sell enough kits to keep the project alive. [To the rest of the community] Remember folks, this isn't going to go very far unless you BUY some of these models - and waiting until they're on clearance at some liquidator doesn't count.

Cheers!


----------



## The Batman

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I was wondering how long that would take. Sorry. Beat ya to the question. :tongue:
> 
> Don't remember getting an answer, though...


How about clear back on page 2 when somebody else ( Otto ) had already beaten_ you_ to the question:



Moebius said:


> Big Frankie? That has been the number one request so far. At D&H we sold the Japanese vinyl versions at the end, and I couldn't believe how popular it was. I can say for a fact it won't be out this year, but there is always 2008. I won't give a definite yes, but we have of course thought about it!


- GJS


----------



## Rebel Rocker

flyingfrets said:


> Posthumous Productions has done a series of famous musicians and Polar gave us the Kiss Destroyer and Yellow Submarine kits, so how about a *realistic* kit of The Beatles? I know Revell did one way back in '64 or '65, but I mean one with decent detail.


 
I COMPLETELY agree!!!An early set ('64) and a later set (69/70)!!!

Wayne


----------



## Trek Ace

I can imagine that licensing for the Beatles won't be cheap, either.


----------



## John P

Revell had kits of the Fab Four way back when. I wonder if those molds still exist.

Re: the seaview, I'm gonna agree with Chuck on the scale rant. I'd rather see 1/144 too so I can get figures to go with it. BUT, I'm a-buyin' it rergardless of the screwy scale.


----------



## origAurora buyer

Then...perhaps a few figures, in scale, should be included with the Moebius Seaview. A few figures could help you make more in that scale. It would give the garage kit boys a launching point....if nothing else.


----------



## Moebius

Ravenauthor said:


> Thank you, thank you! There's plenty of kits in vinyl and resin that I wish had been in plastic instead. I look forward to hearing next year's announcements in the future.
> 
> And I have nothing against the other mediums. I have some vinyl kits I liked working on, but I have found out that resin and I do not get along at all. I'll leave those for the more skillful than me.
> 
> Any thoughts on doing kits like Sherlock Holmes, Davy Crockett, or King Arthur?


I have a friend constantly on me about doing historical fictional and non-fictional characters. There's always the chance of it. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

GlennME said:


> Well, some people are prepared to pay a premium.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-AURORA-GIGANTIC-FRANKENSTEIN-MODEL-KIT_W0QQitemZ320087279603QQihZ011QQcategoryZ1192QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I know who bought that one. Great guy. A little out of my price range!


----------



## Moebius

John P said:


> Frank, my friend who manages HiWay Hobby in NJ says he contacted you about carrying your models. Sure hope it works out! I've been buying my kits there since Aurora was still around in the 60s, it'd be full circle to buy new Aurora-inspired kits there. Plus, he's been depressed since RC2 began destroying the sci fi model industry on us. This could bring him out of his funk.


I'll be sure anyone that wants them will get them! I know how he feels, it was a sad time for us at Doll & Hobby when it all went down. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

flyingfrets said:


> Frank, you up for yet ANOTHER suggestion?!!?
> 
> Posthumous Productions has done a series of famous musicians and Polar gave us the Kiss Destroyer and Yellow Submarine kits, so how about a *realistic* kit of The Beatles? I know Revell did one way back in '64 or '65, but I mean one with decent detail. Or maybe some of the other influential artists like Hendrix, Zeppelin, etc.
> 
> IDK what kind of licensing might be involved, but it's a certainly an overlooked subject.
> 
> Food for thought...


I always liked the Beatles Revell kits myself. From what I've been told, the Beatles in particular are hard to license. When PL did it, there was a big push for Yellow Submarine licensing. Corgi had their stuff out at the same time. It's a thought, would have to try and see what the track record on those were. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

ClubTepes said:


> Ok, I know I'm going to sound like the bad guy here on the 39in. Seaview......
> 
> But why 39in.?????
> 
> Is that 'studio scale' for one of the miniatures used on the show??
> What is the significance of that length?
> 
> The web site said that that comes out to 1/128 scale.
> 39in. sounds at first 'oh wow cool' then you hear the scale and wonder what they're thinking.
> 
> I wonder why most sci-fi model manufacturers don't 'get' or ignore the 'common' and 'established' scales for their relative items.
> 
> 1/128 is a goofy scale, and everyone knows that 1/144 is one of the most popular 'sub' scales.
> 
> One really cool thing that Polar Lights did was to make their models into common scales that related to their subjects.
> They made the Psycho house 1/87 (HO scale) because since it was a house, you could put it onto a HO railroad.
> And don't think they invented 1/350 scale for their large Trek starships.
> 1/350 has long been a popular scale for ship modelers.
> 
> The Seaview is a submarine, it really should therefore be in one of the marine scales. 1/96, 1/144, 1/200, 1/350.....etc.
> 
> Manufacturing your Seaview kit in 1/144 rather than the goofy 1/128 allows the modeler to use the whole world of 1/144 scale items already in existance such as people, planes, tanks, and other submarine models to create unlimited diarama possibilities and also allows a person to see 'how big' something is when it is next to another object in the same scale. Stand alone scales don't allow for any of this.
> 
> While I as much as anyone would love a large model of the Seaview, if this thing hits market in 1/128 scale, I think I'll pass.


Scale may change. The research that we've put together shows such a variance in the 1/1 length, it's hard to say what it will be at this time. That's one thing all the serious scale guys forget, it's a fictional ship. Research will show you that it has been written up as anywhere between 300 and 620 feet. Which is correct? If say, 460 feet is correct, then 39 inches is basically 1/144. But if 420 is correct, then 39 inches is 1/128. I can't honestly say what the correct scale/size is. Does it really make a difference on a fictional ship that no one truly knows the size of? If I think it's 460 feet, mark it 1/144, make it 39 inches, who's to say whether it is or isn't correct? If someone else is positive it's 410 feet, then in their mind it's way off scale. Scale is all relative on a fictional ship. We're basically going to go on the best available information for length, and put it in a decent scale/size. 39 inches means nothing on this end, it's just the initial size we found based on our original research. Which appears to be not as correct as we thought. Either way, as most of you know, the interior size never matches the exterior in any Irwin Allen show, so we'll just have to see. Thanks for the note!


----------



## Moebius

Rattrap said:


> The garage kit industry would love a Zorro kit. They could do aftermarkets of the Guy Williams head, the Duncan Regehr head, the Antonio Banderas head, the Anthony Hopkins head,,,
> 
> You get the idea.


When the Banderas film came out, I was so tempted to do a resin Banderas/Zeta Jones kit. Just got caught up in other things. Would be cool!


----------



## The Batman

Moebius said:


> When the Banderas film came out, I was so tempted to do a resin Banderas/Zeta Jones kit. Just got caught up in other things. Would be cool!


you put out a good *Zorro* kit and I'M THERE!

- GJS


----------



## Trek Ace

My two cents would be to keep the _Seaview_ at 39 inches. Like you said, Frank, there really has not been a definitive full-size length found for the sub. So, whether it works out to be 1/128th or 1/144th scale, it's still going to be one impressive kit. Besides, it works out to be 3x the size of the Aurora kit. That's twenty-seven times the amount of volume, and, with all the above-mentioned details included (FS-1, Minisub, etc.), that works out to be nearly thirty times the amount of plastic!

Yikes! Can't wait!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Is there any thought of figure kits from Voyage, like Admiral Nelson or Captain Crane?

Huzz


----------



## John P

Dave Hussey said:


> Is there any thought of figure kits from Voyage, like Admiral Nelson or Captain Crane?
> 
> Huzz


 You may be the only one who ever thought of that. 

As to the sub's length, I've always heard 400 feet exactly. That makes the Lunar Models 32" kit 1/96, and the MiM 24" kit 1/200.


----------



## origAurora buyer

Actually, Aroura was going to do figure kits from Voyage, like Admiral Nelson and Captain Crane. Figure kit sales were dropping each year...due to the 12" action figures like GI-Joe, Capt. Action, etc. (Aurora felt that was the reason.) The figure kit line was being phased out and future figure kit ideas and plans were dropped.

The beginning of the pre-built/pre-paint takeover. 

Regardless. Aurora thought of doing Admiral Nelson and Captain Crane first.


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> Is there any thought of figure kits from Voyage, like Admiral Nelson or Captain Crane?
> 
> Huzz


I've had it suggested, but we're going to work on vehicles first for the IA properties then look at figures.


----------



## Moebius

John P said:


> You may be the only one who ever thought of that.
> 
> As to the sub's length, I've always heard 400 feet exactly. That makes the Lunar Models 32" kit 1/96, and the MiM 24" kit 1/200.


400 is a popular number for it, but check out this page - 


www.vttbots.com/seaview.html


----------



## Dave Hussey

Gee, I'm surprised that Voyage figure kits is a relatively rare suggestion. As Lost in Space figure kits are out there (Robot, Dr. Smith, Will's big sister in resin) I figured that Voyage kits would be a natural extension of that thinking.

John, Admiral Nelson kit ought to have an optional hand so he can make the same gesture he does in the Flying Sub kit.  :lol: 

Frank, thanks for the answer. Can you get into what you're planning for the other IA vehicles? I completely understand if you'd prefer not to comment on that right now.

Huzz


----------



## Mark McGovern

Moebius said:


> 400 is a popular number for it, but check out this page - http://www.vttbots.com/seaview.html


I've been to that site. But whether you want the _Seaview _to be 400' or 600' long, the magic number for me is *39"*!

Mark McGee, I'm gonna need a bigger bathtub...


----------



## origAurora buyer

The invisable man ....is ...me.


----------



## enterprise_fan

Moebius said:


> I'd love to, but Disney is a tough one to deal with. Don't worry, we haven't overlooked her!


As money hungry as the Disney suits are I'm suprised that they didn't want to do it. They don't make bad movies it's just that some are better than others. Granted Disney didn't make that many "space" movies. 
Working at one of the theme parks I know that the Disney suits don't want to do anything unless it will make a profit for them. Look at the way they release movies. One of the 30+ movies are released once every 7 years. When they realise that they can make a profit on their scale models they just might do it.

I to would like to get a decent size VTTBOTS sub, the 20K sub and Cygnus (sp).

P S
And maybe the Black Pearl ( Pirates ) ship. I know this last one is not Sci Fi but I can dream can't I?


----------



## John P

Moebius said:


> 400 is a popular number for it, but check out this page -
> 
> 
> www.vttbots.com/seaview.html


 620 feet!? 
Let's see, that'd make the 39" version 1/190.7
The 32" LM kit would be 1/232.5
And the 24" MiM would be 1/310

:freak:


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> Gee, I'm surprised that Voyage figure kits is a relatively rare suggestion. As Lost in Space figure kits are out there (Robot, Dr. Smith, Will's big sister in resin) I figured that Voyage kits would be a natural extension of that thinking.
> 
> John, Admiral Nelson kit ought to have an optional hand so he can make the same gesture he does in the Flying Sub kit.  :lol:
> 
> Frank, thanks for the answer. Can you get into what you're planning for the other IA vehicles? I completely understand if you'd prefer not to comment on that right now.
> 
> Huzz


Trying to hold off on any announcements, as I'm still trying to get the first kit on the shelves. Getting ahead of myself more every day! Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

John P said:


> 620 feet!?
> Let's see, that'd make the 39" version 1/190.7
> The 32" LM kit would be 1/232.5
> And the 24" MiM would be 1/310
> 
> :freak:


I know how that sounds! Not sure I can honestly go with the 620 number, but mid 400's are looking pretty realistic!


----------



## fluke

Moebius said:


> Trying to hold off on any announcements, as I'm still trying to get the first kit on the shelves. Getting ahead of myself more every day! Thanks!


*Hear that you Vultures! .....Don't let'em rattle ya Frank.....It's like a bunch kids in a candy store! Shame!  *

*Jeepers! Its not like we don't have ANY kits to build...most of us still have closets full of Polar Lights kits collecting dust*


----------



## John P

Well, if I had my druthers for a _second_ Irwin Allen kit, I'd say go for a 1/25 LiS Chariot with interior and figures. 

Just don't do that "with individual track links!" thing armor modelers like to do :freak:


----------



## Dave Hussey

I'd have to second John P's suggestion for a 1/25 scale chariot with nicely done figures. I'd add that you could include a diorama base, typical equipment to place on the base and two sets of figures: one set seated, and the other set in various standing poses. 

That way you could build the diorama with the chariot in transit or alternatively, with the group in a trpical situation outside the stopped chariot. Perhaps you could also include an alien or two.

Thta might encourage folks to buy two copies of the kit so they could build it both ways. 

Huzz


----------



## James Henderson

enterprise_fan said:


> P S
> And maybe the Black Pearl ( Pirates ) ship. I know this last one is not Sci Fi but I can dream can't I?


Ooh! _Black Pearl_! Now, there's an idea...


----------



## spocks beard

Hello! I agree a large scale chariot with interior & figures would be great. It is one scifi kit that unfortunately was overlooked by the other styrene model companys,other than the aurora diorama. If done right,I think it would be a monster seller :dude: But frank is right, He still has to get that first kit out on the shelf. I have already spoken to my local hobby store about the DR.J kit and asked them to try and carry that kit and any future releases by moebius.I'm happy to say they did sound very positive about my request, And i plann on purchasing several of the DR.J's


----------



## StarshipClass

Is the original "King Kong" movie losing copyright protection next year?


----------



## fluke

YES! on the 1/25 Chariot! :thumbsup:


----------



## chasd25

Chiming in a bit late here. First off, Frank, I purchased many kits from you via the doll and hobby shoppe! Its great to see that you've decided to pick up where Polar LIghts left off! I'll be picking up a couple of Hyde kits when they hit the shelves.

I'm eagerly looking forward to the 39" Seaview!!!!!!!!! Whatever the scale is, makes no difference to me, I'll be buying one. With sci-fi hardware scales all over the map as it is, I'm not concerned about it being a common scale. 

Best of Luck in this new venture! I really hope this is the start of something great! I was very sad to see Polar Lights go!

Charlie


----------



## Dave Metzner

The Frederick Barr Technical Manual for Seaview lists length as 406 ft..........
The XF models 1/48 Seaview is listed as 8.5 ft - 102 inches at 1/48 = 408 ft.........
www.fxmodels.com click on custom work icon to look at their 8.5 ft Seaview

It looks to me like the guys at XF models KNOW Submarines (Check out their client list)! I'm inclined to trust their judgement and research------if they say 8 1/2 feet is 1/48 then I'm going to believe that 406-408 ft is a pretty good number.......

Dave


----------



## Carson Dyle

Thanks for the link, Dave -- but you may want to re-check the address.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I dunno how anal we should get with the supposed length of the Seaview. After all, the thing regularly changes from four to eight windows and back again in the one episode.

I'd recommend that the model accurately represent the relative proportions, contours and lines of one of the Seaview filming miniatures and not worry too much about what scale it may be.

I'm sure that folks will be familiar with this fabulous reference site:

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Seaview/SeaviewTop.htm

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey

Well, there are certainly some interesting points in Dave Metzner's link. :tongue:  

Huzz


----------



## Mark McGovern

Dave Hussey said:


> I'd have to second John P's suggestion for a 1/25 scale chariot with nicely done figures. I'd add that you could include a diorama base, typical equipment to place on the base and two sets of figures: one set seated, and the other set in various standing poses.
> 
> That way you could build the diorama with the chariot in transit or alternatively, with the group in a trpical situation outside the stopped chariot. Perhaps you could also include an alien or two.Huzz


And - that elastic walled bay in the _Jupiter II_ in which to park the Chariot!:tongue:


----------



## bert model maker

Was this car suppossed to be for Will when he bacame of driving age ? Every guy has gotta have a first car, even if it IS on Alpha Centuari. Pretty low insurance rates probably, since there would be no other traffic "OR WOULD THERE" ????


----------



## the Dabbler

Dave Hussey said:


> Well, there are certainly some interesting points in Dave Metzner's link. :tongue:
> 
> Huzz


I think I counted....ah....ten points myself...? !


----------



## Dave Hussey

Hmmm.

How about a model of Basil Fawlty (John Cleese) doing the German goose step?

Huzz


----------



## the Dabbler

Ist das ein German joke ??


----------



## Dave Hussey

Nein! 

Hmm, that reminds me - Seven of Nine. Now THAT is a model that would have some points of interest!!

Huzz


----------



## Geoff Boaz

You all know it's not the size of your submarine that counts right?


----------



## bert model maker

A nice sized robbie the robot would be nice, in a bigger scale the PL had.


----------



## Moebius

John P said:


> Well, if I had my druthers for a _second_ Irwin Allen kit, I'd say go for a 1/25 LiS Chariot with interior and figures.
> 
> Just don't do that "with individual track links!" thing armor modelers like to do :freak:


I know what you mean! Too much work on those things. Chariot is pretty much a natural for plastic...


----------



## Moebius

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Is the original "King Kong" movie losing copyright protection next year?


From what I've been told, it already is public domain.


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> I dunno how anal we should get with the supposed length of the Seaview. After all, the thing regularly changes from four to eight windows and back again in the one episode.
> 
> I'd recommend that the model accurately represent the relative proportions, contours and lines of one of the Seaview filming miniatures and not worry too much about what scale it may be.
> 
> I'm sure that folks will be familiar with this fabulous reference site:
> 
> http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Seaview/SeaviewTop.htm
> 
> Huzz


That's what we're looking at - nice size, accurate, detailed sub with an interior. The scale debate without knowing the true size is pointless. Thanks!


----------



## flyingfrets

FWIW, I'd buy a 1/25 scale Chariot.

A Space Pod in the same scale would be cool too.


----------



## fluke

*One picture says a thousand words!*


----------



## the Dabbler

I'm not a robot guy although I really liked that movie, but isn't it a little obscure for the average person or modeler ?


----------



## fluke

Hey Dabb....I fear that you are correct.

BUT!

*Someone has to do this in STRYENE!*


----------



## Ravenauthor

fluke said:


> Hey Dabb....I fear that you are correct.
> 
> BUT!
> 
> *Someone has to do this in STRYENE!*


Wouldn't surprise me if Monarch has this one already in mind.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I don't know if this has been covered, so please pardon the repeat (_there's too many posts to read_?!), *but is this going to be a northern continent release or is it a world wide campaign?*


----------



## John P

fluke said:


> Hey Dabb....I fear that you are correct.
> 
> BUT!
> 
> *Someone has to do this in STRYENE!*


 http://www.inpayne.com/models/maria.html


----------



## the Dabbler

Good Grief man, even I am not old enough to remember that ! !


----------



## spocks beard

Hi frank! Since king kong was recently mentioned, would a new sculpt version true to the original 1933 king kong armature, seem forseeable? The peter jackson kong is cool, But i always liked the look of the original. It seems the original likeness is hard to capture with some of the vynal and resin kits i've seen. Aurora came real close, and there are some recent resin kits that look outstanding, but they aint cheap.What do you think, a kong kit diorama with the t-rex, or the log scene, With the 1933 likeness? Thanks :thumbsup: Oh, and if kong is public domain, wouldn't getting the rights for a kit be easy?


----------



## StarshipClass

Moebius said:


> From what I've been told, it already is public domain.


Good! Maybe somebody will replace those awful special effects with CGI in a special edition! :devil:

Seriously, an accurate Kong kit based on the original film's stop-motion model would be nice to have in styrene (something other than with him holding Fay Wray--been done with other kits).


----------



## Dave Hussey

How about King Kong atop the Empire State Building with one raised fist and a crushed biplane in the other?

Now, if you wanted to change the rating on the kit, you could include a replacement hand for Kong's clenched fist so Kong could give his attacker's the Admiral Neslon wave. Y'know, bad as it sounds, I think I'd probably build one that way.

Huzz


----------



## xsavoie

The Silent Running spaceship would be a great subject.Love these transparent domes.Since most of the spaceship is thin,would 30 inches long be a good scale.While we are on the subject,the Discovery of 2001 about 30 inches long also.I wonder what the official dimensions of these ships are in full size.


----------



## miniature sun

I'm not sure what the licensing situation with Fox is like but I would love to see a 1/8th scale figure of the spacesuit used in Alien with maybe optional heads for Dallas, Kane, Lambert and Ripley. I was always amazed that Halcyon didn't do one when they had the chance.


----------



## Seaview

Now THIS scale Flying Sub would be nice...


----------



## Carson Dyle

^That would appear to be roughly the scale of the Rick Tesky/ Dave Merriman FS model. I've only just started scratching the interior for mine, and will post pix once I have something more substantial to show.


----------



## RogueJ

Disney Nautilus anyone? Works for me.

Rogue


----------



## Moebius

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I don't know if this has been covered, so please pardon the repeat (_there's too many posts to read_?!), *but is this going to be a northern continent release or is it a world wide campaign?*


At this point, worldwide is our aim. I know it sounds ambitious, but we have received a fair amount of overseas orders at this point. Some licenses we are looking at are strictly North America, so some things we can't sell outside of the US if it goes as planned. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

spocks beard said:


> Hi frank! Since king kong was recently mentioned, would a new sculpt version true to the original 1933 king kong armature, seem forseeable? The peter jackson kong is cool, But i always liked the look of the original. It seems the original likeness is hard to capture with some of the vynal and resin kits i've seen. Aurora came real close, and there are some recent resin kits that look outstanding, but they aint cheap.What do you think, a kong kit diorama with the t-rex, or the log scene, With the 1933 likeness? Thanks :thumbsup: Oh, and if kong is public domain, wouldn't getting the rights for a kit be easy?


I've kind of kicked it around, but no real decision. I always liked Shawn's "Rumble in the Jungle" kit, but a version true to the original would be nice. You never know, but not right now. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

miniature sun said:


> I'm not sure what the licensing situation with Fox is like but I would love to see a 1/8th scale figure of the spacesuit used in Alien with maybe optional heads for Dallas, Kane, Lambert and Ripley. I was always amazed that Halcyon didn't do one when they had the chance.


That would be cool! I had always wondered myself why they didn't do something similar at that point.


----------



## Moebius

Seaview said:


> Now THIS scale Flying Sub would be nice...


Heh, can you imagine the size of the box it would need! I'd love to see one of those up close, very cool!


----------



## bert model maker

Moebius said:


> Heh, can you imagine the size of the box it would need! I'd love to see one of those up close, very cool!


 I would like to HAVE one ! i know where to borrow a forklift.


----------



## wolfman66

Frank,what about a full size Fly kit with alternate heads in the stly of the old Aurora monster kits?


----------



## John P

miniature sun said:


> I'm not sure what the licensing situation with Fox is like but I would love to see a 1/8th scale figure of the spacesuit used in Alien with maybe optional heads for Dallas, Kane, Lambert and Ripley. I was always amazed that Halcyon didn't do one when they had the chance.


 Welll...
http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS71229
http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS71236

I know, not quite.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I'd get a blast (get it?!) out of kits from _Earth Vs the Flying Saucers_. You could have the obligatory saucer kit with diorama and perhaps a figure of the neat looking alien from the show.

Huzz


----------



## Moebius

John P said:


> Welll...
> http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS71229
> http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS71236
> 
> I know, not quite.


Exactly. We had those things when they first came out maybe 3 years ago. Sold great, couldn't get enough of them. Definite idea for some point! Thanks.


----------



## ClubTepes

Moebius said:


> Scale may change. The research that we've put together shows such a variance in the 1/1 length, it's hard to say what it will be at this time. That's one thing all the serious scale guys forget, it's a fictional ship. Research will show you that it has been written up as anywhere between 300 and 620 feet. Which is correct? If say, 460 feet is correct, then 39 inches is basically 1/144. But if 420 is correct, then 39 inches is 1/128. I can't honestly say what the correct scale/size is. Does it really make a difference on a fictional ship that no one truly knows the size of? If I think it's 460 feet, mark it 1/144, make it 39 inches, who's to say whether it is or isn't correct? If someone else is positive it's 410 feet, then in their mind it's way off scale. Scale is all relative on a fictional ship. We're basically going to go on the best available information for length, and put it in a decent scale/size. 39 inches means nothing on this end, it's just the initial size we found based on our original research. Which appears to be not as correct as we thought. Either way, as most of you know, the interior size never matches the exterior in any Irwin Allen show, so we'll just have to see. Thanks for the note!


I certainly hope your company the best, as your success means good things for all of us. However, you said the cursed "Its a fictional ship and it could be any size" (I'm paraphrasing of course) thing. A personal pet peeve of mine, and I'm sure, other 'scale' guys as well.

In this case, it sounds like your are doing your homework - though admitted that your research may be a bit off.

While I'm not directly this soley at you, its more of a general complaint to those manufacturers who use that "fictional" thing as an excuse for not knowing anything about the product that they are producing. 

I feel that saying that because something is 'fictional' and can be any size IS an excuse for not doing any research, and hense is also quite disrespectful to those production designers who often go to quite some lengths (no pun intended) to make what they create for hollywood as realisitic as possible. Which means creating a fictional object with a real size in mind.

Just remember, a B-52 was fictional until one was built. At the paper drawing stage, a B-52 and a fictional object are quite the same.

While in the days when the Seaview was created, they may not have been all that size conscious, there are real world markers that give its size away such as hatches and so forth. The size of the opening for the flying sub is certainly a good one.
Then it comes down to size markers on the flying sub, again such as hatches and windows etc.
Since it sounds like your making attempts at all this then great.

My concern was that you might be ignoring established scales such as the 1/144 sub scale for some unknown reason, either out of (I hate to say 'ignorance') of established scales for things like subs, or simply the desire to create a model that is this (hold your hands about 39in apart) long.

Thats right, years ago I had a Revell rep do that to me. "We like to make our sci-fi models about (he holds his hands about 14in apart) this long." I can't tell you how infuriating that is to a modeler.

Well good luck to you, I wish you much success and please always remember that manufacturing to an appropiate established scale can also be important to the success of a kit. 
Some here have said, don't worry about the scale keep it at 39in.
Remember this - these guys will buy one no matter what size/scale it ends up being. However, you do have the potential to 'loose' a sale due to scale.

BTW: Are you including a scale Flying Sub with this kit??
Perhaps also the ability to have the bay doors open with a detailed compartment for it?


----------



## TAY666

ClubTepes said:


> I certainly hope your company the best, as your success means good things for all of us. However, you said the cursed "Its a fictional ship and it could be any size" (I'm paraphrasing of course) thing. A personal pet peeve of mine, and I'm sure, other 'scale' guys as well.


I can understand what you are saying here.
As a lot of fictional ships do have a actual size established for them.
But when it comes to a subject that really does not have a known size, then it could be any size.
I'm not familiar with this subject specifically, but, from what I have read in this thread, the actual size really is up in the air. There is no size established by cannon. And there doesn't seem to be a general concensus amongst the experts either. (which can be used for a general guideline in cases where actual size isn't known).
So the size really could be almost anything.


----------



## Ravenauthor

ClubTepes said:


> Thats right, years ago I had a Revell rep do that to me. "We like to make our sci-fi models about (he holds his hands about 14in apart) this long." I can't tell you how infuriating that is to a modeler.



That's more like a marketing decision. They want uniform packaging so items fit on the shelf better with each other. And the marketing department will have a say in how big the box can be. Especially in the bigger companies.


----------



## The Batman

ClubTepes said:


> Then it comes down to size markers on the flying sub, again such as hatches and windows etc.
> Since it sounds like your making attempts at all this then great.


I'll admit that, personally, I'm not concerned with what scale you go with where the SEAVIEW is concerned. It's just not that big of a deal - to_* me*_.
Yet, I realize that for others it can be a very big factor...

My suggestion was going to be along the same lines as what Club Tepes has already expressed. Depending on whether you are going with _Four_ front windows or _Eight_, couldn't you guess-timate the window size based on the comparative size of a man and base the scale of the entire sub on that?
Surely there are shots of individuals standing beside these windows from the ships interior.
Granted, it may be a case similar to the Jupiter II where the interior & exterior scales simply don't match up, but it seems like you havre to make concessions for such anomalies.

Unfortunately, you can't please everyone.

- GJS


----------



## Moebius

ClubTepes said:


> BTW: Are you including a scale Flying Sub with this kit??
> Perhaps also the ability to have the bay doors open with a detailed compartment for it?


Yes, there will be a Flying Sub and compartment with detail for it.


----------



## Moebius

The Batman said:


> Granted, it may be a case similar to the Jupiter II where the interior & exterior scales simply don't match up, but it seems like you havre to make concessions for such anomalies.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't please everyone.
> 
> - GJS


That is one of the problems with all Irwin Allen shows, and many other scfi vehicles. The interior simply doesn't match the exterior. Not much you can do. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

ClubTepes said:


> I certainly hope your company the best, as your success means good things for all of us. However, you said the cursed "Its a fictional ship and it could be any size" (I'm paraphrasing of course) thing. A personal pet peeve of mine, and I'm sure, other 'scale' guys as well.


I'm not saying it could be any size, I'm saying it could be any size in between the reference material that is out there. It's been stated between 300-620 feet



ClubTepes said:


> In this case, it sounds like your are doing your homework - though admitted that your research may be a bit off.


I'd like to be let in on where our research is off if you have something different than we do. We're open to making this kit as authentic as possible, so please let me know where I have stated something that is off according to what you know.



ClubTepes said:


> While I'm not directly this soley at you, its more of a general complaint to those manufacturers who use that "fictional" thing as an excuse for not knowing anything about the product that they are producing.


I'm going to assume that since it's not directed "solely" at me, it still is directed at me. It is a fictional ship whether anyone likes to use that term or not. I do happen to know a little about this product, and the team that has been working on it has unparalleled knowledge of it. 



ClubTepes said:


> I feel that saying that because something is 'fictional' and can be any size IS an excuse for not doing any research, and hense is also quite disrespectful to those production designers who often go to quite some lengths (no pun intended) to make what they create for hollywood as realisitic as possible. Which means creating a fictional object with a real size in mind.


Never said it can be any size, just that there is a discrepancy in the stated sizes. Between the original studio blueprints, which we have copies of, and the drawings of everyone in between, there is NO consensus on either length, width or height. This includes crew members that worked on the show as well. I don't feel we've done anything disrespectful to anyone that designed or worked on the Seaview. Plain and simple, there is no agreed upon size for this ship! Today's Hollywood isn't 60's Hollywood.



ClubTepes said:


> Just remember, a B-52 was fictional until one was built. At the paper drawing stage, a B-52 and a fictional object are quite the same.


I don't think you would call a B-52 fictional at any point, as it was intended to be built. It was a design before it was built. I guess if the Seaview is ever to be built and put into service, then we'll know for sure the dimensions!



ClubTepes said:


> While in the days when the Seaview was created, they may not have been all that size conscious, there are real world markers that give its size away such as hatches and so forth. The size of the opening for the flying sub is certainly a good one.
> Then it comes down to size markers on the flying sub, again such as hatches and windows etc.
> Since it sounds like your making attempts at all this then great.


Hatches would be the only thing that could give it away. But then since we're dealing with such a large ship, a piece as small as a hatch is hard to scale a whole ship off of. If there was something real world that the Seaview used, bigger that a hatch, it would be much easier to do.



ClubTepes said:


> My concern was that you might be ignoring established scales such as the 1/144 sub scale for some unknown reason, either out of (I hate to say 'ignorance') of established scales for things like subs, or simply the desire to create a model that is this (hold your hands about 39in apart) long.


Not ignoring anything. There are just realities in making something like this. I guess maybe I should make everyone happy and just say it's 1/144, cut the size down 8% and be done with it. And hope that's the correct size. Since it is a fictional vehicle.



ClubTepes said:


> Thats right, years ago I had a Revell rep do that to me. "We like to make our sci-fi models about (he holds his hands about 14in apart) this long." I can't tell you how infuriating that is to a modeler.


The reps are just that, reps. They know nothing about design or production. They can give you release dates, part numbers, and prices. I wouldn't expect much more from them. You don't have to tell me about being a modeler, as I am one.



ClubTepes said:


> Well good luck to you, I wish you much success and please always remember that manufacturing to an appropiate established scale can also be important to the success of a kit.
> Some here have said, don't worry about the scale keep it at 39in.
> Remember this - these guys will buy one no matter what size/scale it ends up being. However, you do have the potential to 'loose' a sale due to scale.


Thanks for the well wishes! I do understand how scale works, and the market for it, and why there is a market for scale. I wonder what response I would have gotten if I announced it as non-scale? Since no one can come up with an exact figure for any dimensions, maybe we're racking our brains for nothing.



ClubTepes said:


> BTW: Are you including a scale Flying Sub with this kit??
> Perhaps also the ability to have the bay doors open with a detailed compartment for it?


Yes. Flying Sub, Mini Sub, and we're kicking around doing the diving bell too. FS doors can be open, with a detailed bay.

Just let me say this: I didn't get on the board here to argue with anyone. I'm long out of that stage. I'm more than happy to speak with anyone on any project we have, and I don't mind criticism. It all leads to a better product. I just wish that anyone that disagrees could come up with some better info or reference material than we have, and not just say that our research is off. If it's off, correct us and we'll fix it. If you don't know what the answer is, how do you know our answer is wrong?

Thanks again, I really do appreciate all points of view!


----------



## origAurora buyer

Good Stuff, Moebius. You present yourself well. Perhaps you consider politics?


----------



## Old_McDonald

wow, still catching up.

First Moebius, I'm thrilled to see you bring us the models we all love. I'm looking forward to getting the Seaview and more ships/vehicles that will come out in the future.

Don't know if you're asking or polling for what we want but in case you're tallying up requests, let me throw in a few.

1) an accurate 18 inch Jupiter 2 from the TV lost in Space
2) A 12 inch Proteus from Fantastic Voyage with an interior (heck, maybe even throw in a small Raquel Welch)
3) an 18 inch Spindrift
4) A resonable size (18 inch C57D from Forbidden Plannet. Polar Lights's ship was just too big.

I bookmarked your web site. I'll be watching frequently !!
Best of Luck


----------



## Moebius

Old_McDonald said:


> wow, still catching up.
> 
> First Moebius, I'm thrilled to see you bring us the models we all love. I'm looking forward to getting the Seaview and more ships/vehicles that will come out in the future.
> 
> Don't know if you're asking or polling for what we want but in case you're tallying up requests, let me throw in a few.
> 
> 1) an accurate 18 inch Jupiter 2 from the TV lost in Space
> 2) A 12 inch Proteus from Fantastic Voyage with an interior (heck, maybe even throw in a small Raquel Welch)
> 3) an 18 inch Spindrift
> 4) A resonable size (18 inch C57D from Forbidden Plannet. Polar Lights's ship was just too big.
> 
> I bookmarked your web site. I'll be watching frequently !!
> Best of Luck


Thanks! We have kicked around most of those ideas, but they won't appear this year. We will announce the first half of 2008 in October, so look for some of it then! Thanks again.


----------



## Duck Fink

on the lighter side.....I can't believe this thread is only about 2 weeks old! Must be some kinda record. Let me know if I am right about the following since wading through the 26 pages of stuff is a bit overwhelming.
3 kits this year from Moebius includes: 

1. Jekyll (due out in about 2 weeks or so)
2. Captain Action (currently taking preorders for & due second half of 2007)
3. Rommel's Rod & Seaview (release dates not set and no preorders as of yet, sounding like Seaview may happen before Rommel)

Is that the current score of the ballgame? Anxious to see the the Seaview kit...it sounds awesome!


----------



## Moebius

origAurora buyer said:


> Good Stuff, Moebius. You present yourself well. Perhaps you consider politics?


Actually, if you met me you'd realize I'm usually at a loss for words unless I'm writing. I'm just trying to be sensitive to everyone's issues, as you guys are the potential customers for what we're trying to do. The truth be known, all of you guys that supported Doll & Hobby have provided me with the means to make this possible. Or at least give it a shot! With the success we had there, it left me with enough to get into this. Thoughts of early retirement were bouncing around in my head, but the thought of doing this were too much to resist. Seemed like the timing was right with PL being gone for the most part, and still such a huge interest in all of this. I guess if I'm wrong about the interest, there always is politics..... Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

Duck Fink said:


> on the lighter side.....I can't believe this thread is only about 2 weeks old! Must be some kinda record. Let me know if I am right about the following since wading through the 26 pages of stuff is a bit overwhelming.
> 3 kits this year from Moebius includes:
> 
> 1. Jekyll (due out in about 2 weeks or so)
> 2. Captain Action (currently taking preorders for & due second half of 2007)
> 3. Rommel's Rod & Seaview (release dates not set and no preorders as of yet, sounding like Seaview may happen before Rommel)
> 
> Is that the current score of the ballgame? Anxious to see the the Seaview kit...it sounds awesome!


I know! I'm glad I'm finally out of my cast and I can use nearly both hands to type!

Jekyll will be in May from the looks of it. Captain Action is due end of Summer. Seaview is due end of the year if all goes right. September/October would make me happy! Rommel's Rod will most likely be 2008. Tom wants to tweak a few things from the Monogram version, more detail. The "Voyager" will be out about the same time as Captain Action. Jungle Swamp is due late this year. That should do it for 2007. And of course a Wonderfest exclusive end of May! Most of what we're doing right now is trying to confirm what will happen in 2008, as we should be ready to announce the first half by the iHobby show in October.


----------



## Duck Fink

Moebius said:


> I know! I'm glad I'm finally out of my cast and I can use nearly both hands to type!
> 
> Jekyll will be in May from the looks of it. Captain Action is due end of Summer. Seaview is due end of the year if all goes right. September/October would make me happy! Rommel's Rod will most likely be 2008. Tom wants to tweak a few things from the Monogram version, more detail. The "Voyager" will be out about the same time as Captain Action. Jungle Swamp is due late this year. That should do it for 2007. And of course a Wonderfest exclusive end of May! Most of what we're doing right now is trying to confirm what will happen in 2008, as we should be ready to announce the first half by the iHobby show in October.


awwwwyeahhhhh!!!


----------



## Dave Hussey

The Voyager this year? Fan-Tabulous news!! :thumbsup: Looks like the days of sneaking multiple copies of a kit through the basement door so the wife won't see are back again!! :wave: 

Huzz


----------



## Duck Fink

Dave Hussey said:


> The Voyager this year? Fan-Tabulous news!! :thumbsup: Looks like the days of sneaking multiple copies of a kit through the basement door so the wife won't see are back again!! :wave:
> 
> Huzz


You too, huh?!!!


----------



## the Dabbler

One advantage of the wife getting Alzheimer's, she doesn't remember what the UPS guy brought yesterday.


----------



## falcondesigns

I for one am excited that someone is taking up the void and making me feel like a kid again waitihg for a present at Christmas!As for scale,I buy because I like the subject matter and I dont care what scale it is.One suggestion if your not too far in the development stage,you might consider doing a break right behind the control room and making a second front to depict the movie as well.It might add in tooling cost,but the you could make the movie or the TV version,or buy two and have both!Just a thought.Good luck in your endever.I have been in the hobby business since i was 17,(now 57)and I havent been excited like this for a long time.I hope you announce a large Flying Sub in the fall,Just my wish!Alexander


----------



## bert model maker

Moebius said:


> Actually, if you met me you'd realize I'm usually at a loss for words unless I'm writing. I'm just trying to be sensitive to everyone's issues, as you guys are the potential customers for what we're trying to do. The truth be known, all of you guys that supported Doll & Hobby have provided me with the means to make this possible. Or at least give it a shot! With the success we had there, it left me with enough to get into this. Thoughts of early retirement were bouncing around in my head, but the thought of doing this were too much to resist. Seemed like the timing was right with PL being gone for the most part, and still such a huge interest in all of this. I guess if I'm wrong about the interest, there always is politics..... Thanks!


 I just want to jump in here to say thank you again, frank.It is guys like you, who keep this hobby Growing and moving forward ! I might have missed this in an earlier post But these meds can do things like that sometimes. Will the hulls of the seaview be 1 or 2 piece, and the front window be already "framed " with with the hull and the window a clear insert ? thanks Frank.
Bert


----------



## fluke

*"Hmmmmm.....this Moebius Models thing could be a real hit...might even get Spock off my back.....and that means more time for chasing female crewmen!"*


----------



## xsavoie

I think this is mostly a friendly discussion.You can always learn something from the fans of these TV shows.Although nothing significant came out about the SEAVIEW'S scale.You say the VOYAGER will be issued.That is from FANTASTIC VOYAGE,right?What scale (size) and details be included.I think that I can speak for most of the members of Hobbytalk.It's simply amazing that you are planning to manufacture such a big amount of SCI-FI kits for this year and the next.For someone new to the model kit manufacturing business,it's practically a miracle.


----------



## Old_McDonald

xsavoie said:


> I think this is mostly a friendly discussion.You can always learn something from the fans of these TV shows.Although nothing significant came out about the SEAVIEW'S scale.You say the VOYAGER will be issued.That is from FANTASTIC VOYAGE,right?What scale (size) and details be included.I think that I can speak for most of the members of Hobbytalk.It's simply amazing that you are planning to manufacture such a big amount of SCI-FI kits for this year and the next.For someone new to the model kit manufacturing business,it's practically a miracle.


I had the same question, when you say Voyager, you're talking about the Proteus right?


----------



## fluke

*OH boys!......ITS BACK!!!!!*


----------



## fluke

*I'm pretty darn sure this is what Sir Frank is talking about.*

I'll take $18.00 to $28.00 over $300.00 and up anyday!! Boy O Boy its just like having PL back again!


----------



## enterprise_fan

I prefer to have the movie version over the cartoon version but would be happy with either.


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> The Voyager this year? Fan-Tabulous news!! :thumbsup: Looks like the days of sneaking multiple copies of a kit through the basement door so the wife won't see are back again!! :wave:
> 
> Huzz


 I would have had it on the site, but no pictures yet. I announced it to dealers late this week, so it should start showing up on sites soon. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

falcondesigns said:


> I for one am excited that someone is taking up the void and making me feel like a kid again waitihg for a present at Christmas!As for scale,I buy because I like the subject matter and I dont care what scale it is.One suggestion if your not too far in the development stage,you might consider doing a break right behind the control room and making a second front to depict the movie as well.It might add in tooling cost,but the you could make the movie or the TV version,or buy two and have both!Just a thought.Good luck in your endever.I have been in the hobby business since i was 17,(now 57)and I havent been excited like this for a long time.I hope you announce a large Flying Sub in the fall,Just my wish!Alexander


Thanks! Both of your suggestions have been kicked around, and at least one will happen as far as we can see. The other is a big maybe....


----------



## Moebius

model maker said:


> I just want to jump in here to say thank you again, frank.It is guys like you, who keep this hobby Growing and moving forward ! I might have missed this in an earlier post But these meds can do things like that sometimes. Will the hulls of the seaview be 1 or 2 piece, and the front window be already "framed " with with the hull and the window a clear insert ? thanks Frank.
> Bert


Thanks! From what I remember without unrolling plans, the windows are framed. Hull is two piece. Windows are clear. I don't think anyone had asked about the windows before.


----------



## fluke

I agree but this one is a grail kit for many modelers and there are several kits of the movie version out already....though not in styrene.

Maybe in the future Moebius will do the Movie version with a 12" inch length....now that would be sweet!

*** Scratch that last one...Frank posted while I wuz typing ....if you can call it typing  ***


----------



## Moebius

xsavoie said:


> I think this is mostly a friendly discussion.You can always learn something from the fans of these TV shows.Although nothing significant came out about the SEAVIEW'S scale.You say the VOYAGER will be issued.That is from FANTASTIC VOYAGE,right?What scale (size) and details be included.I think that I can speak for most of the members of Hobbytalk.It's simply amazing that you are planning to manufacture such a big amount of SCI-FI kits for this year and the next.For someone new to the model kit manufacturing business,it's practically a miracle.


The Voyager is an Aurora repop. No additional pieces, no new detail. I don't think they ever mentioned scale, but I'm sure someone could measure the figures and calculate something close to a scale. I'm not going to say it's just a fictional cartoon ship, so scale doesn't matter, and try to keep myself in the good graces of everyone that true scale is important to!

With everything being a fairly small run, we can do more. With only 5 kits, it seems like a small amount in a way. At this time, there's no staff to speak of, so costs are small to do what we have. I'm really too anxious to do more and get ahead of myself, but we really are taking it slow. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> *I'm pretty darn sure this is what Sir Frank is talking about.*
> 
> I'll take $18.00 to $28.00 over $300.00 and up anyday!! Boy O Boy its just like having PL back again!


Yep, that is it. No Proteus, but I would like to do it someday! I know many of you aren't extremely interested, but it's planned as a small run. Thanks.


----------



## fluke

Small run huh.....hmmmmm.....That means I'm buying at least five! :devil:


----------



## The Batman

Moebius said:


> The Voyager is an Aurora repop. No additional pieces, no new detail. I don't think they ever mentioned scale, but I'm sure someone could measure the figures and calculate something close to a scale.


According to Bill Bruegman's AURORA HISTORY AND PRICE GUIDE, *the Voyager* -from Filmation's cartoon series FANTASTIC VOYAGE - was 1/96 scale.










In the meantime... for fans of the _movie version_... you can't beat Wilco's resin version of the Proteus. It's very affordable and has pretty decent detail.

- GJS


----------



## John P

The Batman said:


> Surely there are shots of individuals standing beside these windows from the ships interior.


 Yup, plenty. Here's from the pilot movie:
http://inpayne.com/seaview/seaviewpics.html


----------



## John P

falcondesigns said:


> One suggestion if your not too far in the development stage,you might consider doing a break right behind the control room and making a second front to depict the movie as well.


 I'm gonna come in _against _this idea, just on the simple basis that I hatehate_hate_ seams in the middle of a nice smooth hull.

My suggestion would be a whole second Seaview kit in a future release, with a whole new hull mold. The interior is different for the movie sub anyway, so you'd be talking about a whole new sprue of interior parts. Including BOTH in one kit would up the price considerabley, and the modeler would still have to buy two kits to make both anyway.


----------



## xsavoie

Of course an aftermarket resin head for the Seaview,from the movie,could be sold by someone.I do believe that the movie Seaview has a few other details that are different than the T V version.So aftermarket parts are probably the way to go for some modelers.


----------



## ClubTepes

Moebius said:


> ClubTepes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ClubTepes*
> _In this case, it sounds like your are doing your homework - though admitted that your research may be a bit off._
> _[\QUOTE]_
> 
> 
> I'd like to be let in on where our research is off if you have something different than we do. We're open to making this kit as authentic as possible, so please let me know where I have stated something that is off according to what you know.
> 
> Just let me say this: I didn't get on the board here to argue with anyone. I'm long out of that stage. I'm more than happy to speak with anyone on any project we have, and I don't mind criticism. It all leads to a better product. I just wish that anyone that disagrees could come up with some better info or reference material than we have, and not just say that our research is off. If it's off, correct us and we'll fix it. If you don't know what the answer is, how do you know our answer is wrong?
> 
> Thanks again, I really do appreciate all points of view!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, a single word omission on my part during some late night typing got you going down a whole path I never intended. That line SHOULD have read....
> 
> _In this case, it sounds like your are doing your homework - though _*YOU*_ admitted that your research may be a bit off._
> 
> In your reply to my first post, you mentioned something about some possible variences in your own research.
> 
> I never intended to imply that I had any super special insight into the sub.
> 
> And the other technicality on the B-52 / fictional object reference.
> Saying the B-52 is 'fictional' at the drawing stage could technically be wrong, but what I was meaning was that the guy who first drew the B-52 and put 'X' for the wingspan, and the guy who first draws something like the seaview and puts 'X' for the length........At THAT point, they are the same,
> regardless if one goes on to be built in reality, and the other only goes on to be built as a studio model.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moebius

ClubTepes said:


> Moebius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, a single word omission on my part during some late night typing got you going down a whole path I never intended. That line SHOULD have read....
> 
> _In this case, it sounds like your are doing your homework - though _*YOU*_ admitted that your research may be a bit off._
> 
> In your reply to my first post, you mentioned something about some possible variences in your own research.
> 
> I never intended to imply that I had any super special insight into the sub.
> 
> And the other technicality on the B-52 / fictional object reference.
> Saying the B-52 is 'fictional' at the drawing stage could technically be wrong, but what I was meaning was that the guy who first drew the B-52 and put 'X' for the wingspan, and the guy who first draws something like the seaview and puts 'X' for the length........At THAT point, they are the same,
> regardless if one goes on to be built in reality, and the other only goes on to be built as a studio model.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, but it's variances in the reference material, not that our research is off. I hope I didn't make it sound like we have bad research, it's just that depending on who's reference material you take to be the true, it's all different. Hopefully we'll have a great looking prototype when done! Thanks again, Frank.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dave Hussey

I'm certain that you'll have a great looking Seaview prototype when done. The biggest problem for most of us will be managing to wait until it and the other great kits are available!

Huzz


----------



## david-5877

Of the LIS kits will there any plans for a Penny kit like Aurora had planed. What about Will, Don, Maureen or Judy kits? Seen enough Dr Smith and and the Robot kits.

David


----------



## david-5877

What I'm interested in would be what type of Time Tunnel kits you are thinking about?

David


----------



## bert model maker

Frank, I have a question, although i am an Irwin Allen models fan, any thoughts on doing any "real space " subjects ? say Gemini, or apollo kits ? I also have been looking for a nice scale Bell- 47 Helicopter. I know they have the one for "*MASH but i would like to seeone in a larger scale .
Bert

"if my signal is blinking, I am not asking Permission !!!!!!


----------



## Rebel Rocker

model maker said:


> I also have been looking for a nice scale Bell- 47 Helicopter. I know they have the one for "*MASH but i would like to seeone in a larger scale .
> Bert
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I've looking for that kit, too. I'd like to do a Bat-copter.
> 
> 
> Will there be chase kits on these releases? Just wondering how much money to start putting aside!!
> 
> Wayne


----------



## John P

Pretty sure there was a 1/35 Bell 47 available recently.


----------



## qtan

John's right...the MRC "MASH" copter is 1/35th scale.


----------



## mhorm

Hi Frank,
I wish you nothing but the best for your company, already have my Dr. J on order. I would be interested in some of the silent film figures. I understand Monarch is doing Nosferatu (I can't wait), but I'd love to see some figures like Maria of Metropolis, a Chaney Hunchback, Cesare from Caligare or a Barrymore Mr. Hyde. I don't know if there would be lisenceing issues being they are so old.


----------



## =bg=

Hi, my first post, discovered this site thru the eagletransporter site. I am a big Voyager nut- you have no idea - and there's going to be a reissue? Of the Aurora kit? When? What is the official site for Mobieus?


----------



## Mark McGovern

Moebius said:


> ...I'm not going to say it's just a fictional cartoon ship, so scale doesn't matter, and try to keep myself in the good graces of everyone that true scale is important to!


I've met at least one of the guys to whom Frank referred and take it from me, he's a good guy. But I do think he's being a bit tetchy over this issue of "fictional" model subjects. In the case of the new _Seaview _kit, the only effect that scale will have on the model will be what the individual modeler's nameplate for the boat (if any) reads. Otherwise, the model will simply be 39 inches of the coolest assemblage of styrene parts we've seen since the passing of Polar Lights.

On the other hand, the gentleman mentioned above's ire is perfectly understandable. He is a member of the International Plastic Modelers Society, and that organization has a well-deserved reputation for being skewed toward the "triple As" - aircraft, armor, and autos. That's to be expected, given that those subjects dominate the hobby. It gets pretty frustrating when you're in the minority, and have to explain why issues like scale are as important to Modelers Like Us as they are to the mainstream guys.

All of which goes to show how important it is to get for Sci-Fi/Fantasy builders into the IPMS, which has the ear of the model manufacturing community. Numbers count, and the more that the IPMS and the manufacturers hear from M. L. U., the more kits we're likely to see. We can't expect Frank to do it _all..._

Mark Mc G.


----------



## bert model maker

rebel rocker here is a bell -47
http://www.modelrectifier.com/search/product-view.asp?ID=977


----------



## =bg=

so impressed to find out about all this. I want:

Voyager!
Proteus

Ah, that'll do for now.


----------



## the Dabbler

Welcome aboard =bg=. I don't have Moebius bookmarked, but just enter the name in your browser and it should come up.
Dabbler


----------



## =bg=

thanks i found it finally on Google. do we have any idea about release date for Voyager? My other favorite model from being a kid is the Snoopy Monogram Sopwith- I finally got one on eBay (in fair condition, it was good enough.)


----------



## Duck Fink

=bg= said:


> thanks i found it finally on Google. do we have any idea about release date for Voyager?


Check out entry #389....about the same time as Captain Action


----------



## the Dabbler

=bg=, check out MY Gallery, I have a Snoopy & Baron dio in there somewhere. Not "official" Snoopy but regular kits.
Dabbler


----------



## John P

Hey Mr Moebius guy? 
On the Voyager, are you going to also reproduce the classic Aurora stand to go with it, like PL did with the Batplane and Spindrift?

Please?


----------



## spocks beard

Yes that would be very cool to include an aurora stand,or something along the same desine. Glad to hear about the reissue of the voyager, i would love to have a few of those! I always felt polar lights should have done that one.Also if you are thinking of doing the movie style protius, i think it would be great. That is another model aurora or polar lights should have done :thumbsup:


----------



## Old_McDonald

At the rate this thread is growing, i was wondering if you thought about setting up a forum on your website for discussions, requests, etc.?


----------



## =bg=

Moebius said:


> I know! I'm glad I'm finally out of my cast and I can use nearly both hands to type!
> 
> Jekyll will be in May from the looks of it. Captain Action is due end of Summer. Seaview is due end of the year if all goes right. September/October would make me happy! Rommel's Rod will most likely be 2008. Tom wants to tweak a few things from the Monogram version, more detail. The "Voyager" will be out about the same time as Captain Action. Jungle Swamp is due late this year. That should do it for 2007. And of course a Wonderfest exclusive end of May! Most of what we're doing right now is trying to confirm what will happen in 2008, as we should be ready to announce the first half by the iHobby show in October.


ah, do we know how much Voyager will cost, and where it can be purchased? is it off your website only?


----------



## fluke

Mark McGovern said:


> All of which goes to show how important it is to get for Sci-Fi/Fantasy builders into the IPMS, which has the ear of the model manufacturing community. Numbers count, and the more that the IPMS and the manufacturers hear from M. L. U., the more kits we're likely to see. We can't expect Frank to do it _all..._Mark Mc G.


Mark is right folks!

Get this!....last year my 1/6th scale Time Machine took first place in Sci-Fi at the Western Washington IPMS show....AND! took BEST of SHOW!....That was sooooo cool!
I bet there where some regulars who wanted to take me out the back (if you know what I mean )....A SCI-FI subject at a IPMS show? OH YEAH! 

Our local club is making it a point to show those armor, ship and air dudes what we can do!


----------



## fluke

=bg= said:


> thanks i found it finally on Google. do we have any idea about release date for Voyager? My other favorite model from being a kid is the Snoopy Monogram Sopwith- I finally got one on
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard BG! :wave:
> 
> I belive the word on the Voyager kit is late summer 07...COOL huh!?


----------



## Dave Hussey

Prompted by another thread on this board, how about a nice diorama from Stargate SG-1 of the team at the base of a stargate on some weird alien world. 

I think 1/48 scale with figures of the four main characters would be just nice.

Huzz


----------



## =bg=

fluke said:


> =bg= said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks i found it finally on Google. do we have any idea about release date for Voyager? My other favorite model from being a kid is the Snoopy Monogram Sopwith- I finally got one on
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard BG! :wave:
> 
> I belive the word on the Voyager kit is late summer 07...COOL huh!?
> 
> 
> 
> I am all over the Voyager, but how much and where can you get it?
Click to expand...


----------



## flyingfrets

fluke said:


> Get this!....last year my 1/6th scale Time Machine took first place in Sci-Fi at the Western Washington IPMS show....AND! took BEST of SHOW!....That was sooooo cool!
> I bet there where some regulars who wanted to take me out the back (if you know what I mean )....A SCI-FI subject at a IPMS show? OH YEAH!
> Our local club is making it a point to show those armor, ship and air dudes what we can do!


Hey Fluke!

I always meant to ask (but never did)...ya ever win any awards for that A$$-kickin' Spindrift?!!? :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius

david-5877 said:


> Of the LIS kits will there any plans for a Penny kit like Aurora had planed. What about Will, Don, Maureen or Judy kits? Seen enough Dr Smith and and the Robot kits.
> 
> David


Hadn't thought much about more at this point. We pretty much have our hands full with what we're doing this year, so other plans won't be in the works for a few months yet. I can say no LIS figures first half of 2008. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

david-5877 said:


> What I'm interested in would be what type of Time Tunnel kits you are thinking about?
> 
> David


Same thing, we won't have a specific design until late in the year, as there is so much ahead of the Time Tunnel. Thanks again.


----------



## Moebius

model maker said:


> Frank, I have a question, although i am an Irwin Allen models fan, any thoughts on doing any "real space " subjects ? say Gemini, or apollo kits ? I also have been looking for a nice scale Bell- 47 Helicopter. I know they have the one for "*MASH but i would like to seeone in a larger scale .
> Bert
> 
> "if my signal is blinking, I am not asking Permission !!!!!!


I love the real space thing, but no plans at this point. I'd love to check into doing something at some point, but too much in the scifi realm I'd like to do first. I hate to get too many kits out in the same year, so we'll all be doing some waiting on certain things unfortunately. On military, we've been torn. The research needed is almost never ending I've been told. I guess you never know though, but not on the boards at this time. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

Rebel Rocker said:


> model maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have been looking for a nice scale Bell- 47 Helicopter. I know they have the one for "*MASH but i would like to seeone in a larger scale .
> Bert
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I've looking for that kit, too. I'd like to do a Bat-copter.
> 
> 
> Will there be chase kits on these releases? Just wondering how much money to start putting aside!!
> 
> Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> No chase kits the way PL did it. We've kicked something around, we'll probably announce what we've thought of at Wonderfest.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moebius

mhorm said:


> Hi Frank,
> I wish you nothing but the best for your company, already have my Dr. J on order. I would be interested in some of the silent film figures. I understand Monarch is doing Nosferatu (I can't wait), but I'd love to see some figures like Maria of Metropolis, a Chaney Hunchback, Cesare from Caligare or a Barrymore Mr. Hyde. I don't know if there would be lisenceing issues being they are so old.


Thanks! I spent a day at the Artomic shop a few weeks ago looking at his Cesare, and I'd love to think it could sell enough. Very cool image. We've thought about some of them, but nothing has been decided.


----------



## Moebius

=bg= said:


> Hi, my first post, discovered this site thru the eagletransporter site. I am a big Voyager nut- you have no idea - and there's going to be a reissue? Of the Aurora kit? When? What is the official site for Mobieus?


Thanks, no mention of the Voyager on our site yet. www.moebiusmodels.com. I should have the info on Voyager up soon.


----------



## Moebius

=bg= said:


> thanks i found it finally on Google. do we have any idea about release date for Voyager? My other favorite model from being a kid is the Snoopy Monogram Sopwith- I finally got one on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a> (in fair condition, it was good enough.)


We're aiming for August on the Voyager. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

Old_McDonald said:


> At the rate this thread is growing, i was wondering if you thought about setting up a forum on your website for discussions, requests, etc.?


I honestly didn't expect this much response. I need to do some more work to the website. I have had some volunteers to do work on the website, but I haven't had time to act on any of it yet. We'll do something like that in time!


----------



## Moebius

=bg= said:


> ah, do we know how much Voyager will cost, and where it can be purchased? is it off your website only?


I haven't solicited the Voyager through distributors yet, so very few shops have any info on it. MSRP is $24.99, but I'm sure you can find it discounted at a few websites already. We won't sell anything direct to compete with the dealers carrying our products. Unless it's a numbered limited kit like the Captain Action, it won't be on our site. Thanks, Frank.


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> Prompted by another thread on this board, how about a nice diorama from Stargate SG-1 of the team at the base of a stargate on some weird alien world.
> 
> I think 1/48 scale with figures of the four main characters would be just nice.
> 
> Huzz


That would be very cool. I had thought about what Horizon and MRC did back when the film was out, and wanted to do the Stargate itself, but scale is the thing. I would thing 1/24 may be a better scale. Maybe too big?


----------



## Lloyd Collins

How are your sessions with your brain care specialist coming along, since posting here?  

No other questions, everyone here are asking all the good questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## JPhil123

Moebius said:


> Hadn't thought much about more at this point. We pretty much have our hands full with what we're doing this year, so other plans won't be in the works for a few months yet. I can say no LIS figures first half of 2008. Thanks!


Hello...
Wonderful to see a new source of models for us diehard fans and collectors...I hope you will consider LIS vehicle models (A Jupiter 2 and a Gemini XII would be terrific, as well as a chariot and campsite diorama)...

Regards,
Jim


----------



## JPhil123

Moebius said:


> Thanks! The Seaview will be all styrene. You are correct on the 4 window/Flying Sub assumption. A Spindrift that size would be very cool, but I can honestly say the tooling costs would never let it happen. Not to say that a larger more accurate version isn't in our heads for 2008!


HI,
I like large models and replicas and have a few, but storage is also something to keep in mind for many. I would love to see a reasonably priced and accurate Spindrift. Except for the less accurate repops of the kit, and more difficult vacuform versions, Spindrift cries out as one sci-fi vehicle that needs an accurate, new model release (with correct stripes). Something at even 12 inches would be terrific. 

In connection with other vehicle kits you might consider (say for example, a new Jupiter 2 or Spindrift), have you considered doing 2 versions of some: say a standard version, and a deluxe version with an option such as lighting? No need for re-tooling, just a kickin' light unit in the deluxe version.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## bert model maker

Moebius said:


> Hadn't thought much about more at this point. We pretty much have our hands full with what we're doing this year, so other plans won't be in the works for a few months yet. I can say no LIS figures first half of 2008. Thanks!


 fiqures ? only ???


----------



## Dave Hussey

Moebius said:


> That would be very cool. I had thought about what Horizon and MRC did back when the film was out, and wanted to do the Stargate itself, but scale is the thing. I would thing 1/24 may be a better scale. Maybe too big?


Well, concerning the size of a Stargate diorama, I would be happy if the model had a diorama base about the size of a sheet of 8.5 x 11 paper and a Stargate itself that was say, 7 inches in diameter. And the figures would be scaled to match that. The appeal of such a kit would not necessarily be found in a larger size, but rather in accurate looking details for the Stargate, figures that look like the characters and some neat extras for the diorama, such as some gua-old (spelling?) troops.

Not that a scale bigger than 1/48 would be a bad thing either!

Oh yes, as my birthday is in August, the timing of the Voyager's release is absolutely perfect!!!:thumbsup: :hat: 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## John P

I think the logical scale for a Stargate-with-figures kit would be 1/35! That way we have a huge range of 1/35 scale military figures and vehicles to make dioramas.

Don't forget the MALP!


----------



## Dave Hussey

John P - As I'm not much of a military modeler, I didn't think of that. But its an excellent point. Yes, 1/35 sounds like the perfect scale for a Stargate model.

Huzz


----------



## Moebius

Lloyd Collins said:


> How are your sessions with your brain care specialist coming along, since posting here?
> 
> No other questions, everyone here are asking all the good questions. :thumbsup:


It's not as bad as many people think, actually enjoying it a little!


----------



## Moebius

JPhil123 said:


> HI,
> I like large models and replicas and have a few, but storage is also something to keep in mind for many. I would love to see a reasonably priced and accurate Spindrift. Except for the less accurate repops of the kit, and more difficult vacuform versions, Spindrift cries out as one sci-fi vehicle that needs an accurate, new model release (with correct stripes). Something at even 12 inches would be terrific.
> 
> In connection with other vehicle kits you might consider (say for example, a new Jupiter 2 or Spindrift), have you considered doing 2 versions of some: say a standard version, and a deluxe version with an option such as lighting? No need for re-tooling, just a kickin' light unit in the deluxe version.
> 
> Regards,
> Jim


We've definitely looked at the Irwin Allen vehicles. You'll be happy with what we're planning for next year. As far as deluxe kits with lighting, that's hard to say. Seems like so much for accessory items come out for new kits from the aftermarket guys, it may be better left to them. Some things in the form of accessories we are kicking around though! Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

model maker said:


> fiqures ? only ???


Not sure what you mean, but to rephrase, no LIS figures first half of 2008, but there is LIS planned. Thanks.


----------



## wolfman66

Frank anychance on reissueing The Aurora Frog and Vamp?


----------



## Geoff Boaz

I would be a tad curious to know how much of a REAL interest there is any Stargate models though. Nothing against the series, or those who like it, but as a modeler, and sci-fi nut, that's a series that I've never got into, or know of anyone else who has either.

And those who do seem to watch it, mostly it seems, lean towards the younger age brackets (teens and 20 somethings), which may mean too young to be into modeling like us, and maybe not a good large market to sell to as well. I think that may be part of the reason there has been very little mainstream merchandise (product) on the Stargate property overall. But, these are just my thoughts, maybe there is a market.

Anyone want to set up an informal poll on this subject?



John P said:


> I think the logical scale for a Stargate-with-figures kit would be 1/35! That way we have a huge range of 1/35 scale military figures and vehicles to make dioramas.
> 
> Don't forget the MALP!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Well, Stargate SG-1 did run for ten seasons so I'd expect it to have lots of fans.

However, as much as I might like to see a particular model, I'd certainly not want it to be a sales flop which would have a negative impact on Moebius' bottom line and might really hurt our favorite new company. 

Polls would certainly help gauge what might sell or might not sell. I believe that most of us here will buy most of the things Moebius produces. But we don't speak for the entire market. Really accurate assessment of the broad market appeal of a given kit is critical knowledge.

Huzz


----------



## Old_McDonald

Geoff Boaz said:


> I would be a tad curious to know how much of a REAL interest there is any Stargate models though. Nothing against the series, or those who like it, but as a modeler, and sci-fi nut, that's a series that I've never got into, or know of anyone else who has either.
> 
> And those who do seem to watch it, mostly it seems, lean towards the younger age brackets (teens and 20 somethings), which may mean too young to be into modeling like us, and maybe not a good large market to sell to as well. I think that may be part of the reason there has been very little mainstream merchandise (product) on the Stargate property overall. But, these are just my thoughts, maybe there is a market.
> 
> Anyone want to set up an informal poll on this subject?


Well, I'm way older than a teen and/or 20's and I've been a Stargate SG1 fan for the entire decade. I wouldn't mind having a styrene injection molded model of the following:

1) 1/24 scale of the G'aould glider and the X302
2) a 24 inch length of the Prometheus and/or the Deadelus
3) a 24 inch model of Thor's "O'Neall" 

These would look cool on my shelf along with my Seaview when it comes out. :dude: 

Personally, I'm not too keen on the Pyramid ships


----------



## Old_McDonald

Dave Hussey said:


> Well, Stargate SG-1 did run for ten seasons so I'd expect it to have lots of fans.
> 
> However, as much as I might like to see a particular model, I'd certainly not want it to be a sales flop which would have a negative impact on Moebius' bottom line and might really hurt our favorite new company.
> 
> Polls would certainly help gauge what might sell or might not sell. I believe that most of us here will buy most of the things Moebius produces. But we don't speak for the entire market. Really accurate assessment of the broad market appeal of a given kit is critical knowledge.
> 
> Huzz


I think you're partially right.I do believe in polls. I believe we may not represent the entire market but we are a fair sampling.

I think with the Star Trek and other lines going dead, Moebius will capture the styrene market again as Polar Lights did before RC2 killed them.

A well anounced set of polls among the most frequently viewed forum boards might be a good idea with multiple choice polls where Moebius can try to guage the most frequently requested kits among different subjects. Use boards such as this one, Finescale Modeler's Sci-fi board, Cultv's board, etc.

for example: team Moebuis could set up, let's say, 5 polls on learning what the 5 most requested kits are from 5 subjects for the next 2 years:
1) An Irwin Allen kit after the Seaview
2) A Stargate list
3) A non-Irwin Allen Sci-Fi kit (UFO, Forbidden Planet, etc)
4) Another Sci-Fi cartoon subject (after Voyager)
5) Perhaps a stand-alone movie vessel (imagine a list here)

If team Moebuis can set up such polls for asking and guaging the most requested kits, they would get a fair sampling of what will sell and make money up front and then move on to the lesser requested stuff.

Personally, I am looking forward to what Moebius comes out with the Irwin Allen line and I can pass on things like rommels's rod, but to each his own.


----------



## Rattrap

I'd like to add a suggestion I made back when Polar was looking into the large scale Seaview:

How about adding a seam near the nose that would allow a third party manufacturer to make a movie nose that could be added easily.


----------



## Old_McDonald

Rattrap said:


> I'd like to add a suggestion I made back when Polar was looking into the large scale Seaview:
> 
> How about adding a seam near the nose that would allow a third party manufacturer to make a movie nose that could be added easily.


The movie version didn't have the sonar "hump's" on either side of the nose section above the manta ray fins. Unless Moebius makes these a "glue on attachment", then we'd have a problem sanding and smoothing out the hull.


----------



## ChrisW

Re: Stargate kits. I know most of the discussion here is about vehicles, but I wonder what kind of response MRC's 1/9 scale Stargate figure kits got. I bought one of Ra, but just because of a chance find at a convention. I never saw the kits in a hobby shop. Was that because of distribution problems, lack of promotion, or lack of interest on the retailers or purchasers part?


----------



## Old_McDonald

ChrisW said:


> Re: Stargate kits. I know most of the discussion here is about vehicles, but I wonder what kind of response MRC's 1/9 scale Stargate figure kits got. I bought one of Ra, but just because of a chance find at a convention. I never saw the kits in a hobby shop. Was that because of distribution problems, lack of promotion, or lack of interest on the retailers or purchasers part?


If your asking all of us, I'd have to say it was lack of promotion. When have you ever seen sci-fi and figure models advertised? I only know about them when I happen to see them listed online or in a model magazine as a build up.

I used to get the Squadron newletter/catalog but they only advertised cars and military.


----------



## 1bluegtx

ChrisW said:


> Re: Stargate kits. I know most of the discussion here is about vehicles, but I wonder what kind of response MRC's 1/9 scale Stargate figure kits got. I bought one of Ra, but just because of a chance find at a convention. I never saw the kits in a hobby shop. Was that because of distribution problems, lack of promotion, or lack of interest on the retailers or purchasers part?


Actually they were available at toys-r-us (that is where i got mine) also seen them at hobby shops and comicbook stores around here.

BRIAN


----------



## John P

Old_McDonald said:


> for example: team Moebuis could set up, let's say, 5 polls on learning what the 5 most requested kits are from 5 subjects for the next 2 years:
> 1) An Irwin Allen kit after the Seaview
> 2) A Stargate list
> 3) A non-Irwin Allen Sci-Fi kit (UFO, Forbidden Planet, etc)
> 4) Another Sci-Fi cartoon subject (after Voyager)
> 5) Perhaps a stand-alone movie vessel (imagine a list here)


 1) 1/25 Chariot with all the Robinsons and the robot inside.
2) 1/35 Stargate (planet set with stone base) with figures of O'Neill, Carter, Teal'c and Daniel in full military equipment, and a MALP. Late series fit-out with P-90s rather than the earlier MP5s - those guns are already available in 1/35 anyway, for those who want. Accessory figure set with Jaffa soldiers and Apophis figure.
3) Fireball XL-5 in 1/144 scale, with launch trolly and rail section.
4) Space Ghost's Phantom Cruiser.
5) Gunstar from The Last Starfighter.


----------



## Old_McDonald

Hmmmm.....well as long as we're throwing out our requests for team Moebius to see, here are mine.

1) An 18 inch long version of the Proteus and Spindrift.
2) An 18 inch "wide" TOS Jupiter II, C57D Cruiser and Flying Sub
3) A repop of the upcoming 39 inch Seaview with the 8 window Movie version
4) A 24 inch Disney Nautilus
5) a 1/24 scale G'aould glider and an X302.

I would definitely buy at least 2 of each of the above kits in styrene.


----------



## =bg=

did someone say................Proteus? How about THE Proteus?

http://cgi.liveauctions.ebay.com/Proteus-submarine-filming-miniature-Fantastic-Voyage_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ52933QQihZ013QQitemZ230104763740QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Profiles in History, need to do more research. Irwin Allen did NOT make the movie!


----------



## 1bluegtx

I'm not to picky,how about more good old fashion AURORA type figure kits?

BRIAN


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Do you want to join with Monster Hobbies to sell your items?


----------



## JPhil123

Moebius said:


> We've definitely looked at the Irwin Allen vehicles. You'll be happy with what we're planning for next year. As far as deluxe kits with lighting, that's hard to say. Seems like so much for accessory items come out for new kits from the aftermarket guys, it may be better left to them. Some things in the form of accessories we are kicking around though! Thanks.


Hello...
Sounds like I will be happy. And, thank you for the opportunity for such a unique and open dialogue. I have so many memories of conversations with model builders and collectors in the past, some of which at some point voiced some level of frustration about why model companies never did this or that particular item as a kit. While it would be impossible for every desired model to be made, even if licensing rights were not an issue, certainly your company seems as it is an enterprise that really cares about the desires of customers, not just a model kit company. Thank you and best wishes.

Jim


----------



## flyingfrets

1bluegtx said:


> I'm not to picky,how about more good old fashion AURORA type figure kits?
> 
> BRIAN


I'd go for an Aurora styled set of "The Herculoids." Don't know about Hanna-Barbera licensing issues, but the sculpts couldn't be too tough  . Always thought they were cool though...


----------



## =bg=

Updated:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantastic_Voyage_%28TV_series%29#Trivia


----------



## Duck Fink

flyingfrets said:


> I'd go for an Aurora styled set of "The Herculoids." Don't know about Hanna-Barbera licensing issues, but the sculpts couldn't be too tough  . Always thought they were cool though...


Herculoids would be real cool! No need to answer my entry here, Frank. Since this has turned into a wish list as well I had another topic that came to mind from the "lunch not launch" comment earlier. Sure would LOVE to see some of that Sid and Marty Kroft stuff....Honk from Far Out Space Nuts, Land of the Lost stuff, HR Puff-n-stuff, Sigmund & the Sea Monsters, Wonderbug....Maybe even Gary Gnu from the Great Space Coaster. I was born in 70 so all of that early 70's stuff is right up my alley. Oh yeah...and Ultraman was cool too! Would love to have a nice sized styrene kit of that guy. Something Godzilla & King Kong size.
I know you have your hands full and have enough ideas here for a lifetime of kits but I had to get this out! Thanks for listening!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

How about the Phantom Cruiser from TOS Space Ghost. There has never been a kit before, that I know of.


----------



## THRUSH Central

Some suggestions: - (Since we're lacking for them) - The Golem, Maria from "Metropolis" seated, Rotwang, Dr. Strange, Sgt. Fury and his Howling Commandos (diorama), Baron Von Strucker, The Red Skull, The Mandarin, Ironman (different period suits), Raymond Massey in "future suit" from the original "The Shape of Things to Come", The censored "pit" scene from King Kong (diorama), Napolean Solo standing behind "shot" bullet proof glass from original pilot/series opening, (ooohhh, gives me chills to think how cool!), Alexander Waverly and Illya Kuryakin "add on" kits to create diorama. Thoughts? Heresies?


----------



## StarshipClass

I would buy kits of "The Herculoids" and the "Space Ghost" Phantom Cruiser. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern

*Alright, here's my 2 cents worth...*

I've tried, really tried, not to add to the wish lists and cause Frank's circuit breaker to close. But I just can't ignore the itch any more:

*Irwin Allen TV: *Any Irwin Allen subects in a constant 1/48 scale with the Polar Lights _Jupiter II_. Might be possible to push the "1/48 scale button" on a computer-driven panotgraph and copy the existing Flying Sub and _Spindrift _molds? (I'll let the guys who know what they're talking about work out the details on that.) Tying in to the idea of bringing constancy to Sci-Fi subjects, I think that any more robot models (Gort, Tobor the Great, et. al.) in a constant 1/11 scale to go alongside Robbie and the B-9 would be cool.

*Other Sci-Fi Spacecraft:* How about styrene kits (also 1/48 scale, of course) of those great old movie-serial spacecraft that Herb Deeks has done so well but so expensively in resin? The _Just Imagine _rocketplane that became Dr. Zarkov's spaceship in the Flash Gordon serials would be very cool, especially if it came with an interior. I'm pretty sure that most of these vehicles no longer require licensing.

*Figures: *The classic movie monsters have about been done to death; but I'd be happy to see a line of original concepts for these characters - Dracula as he appeared in the novel, with the long white hair and moustache, f'rinstance. Literary characters like Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson have been mooted on the boards for a long time. Since the books haven't been out of print for over a century, one would suppose a ready-made market for such kits would surely be there.

*Repops: *Why not the Monster Scenes? Have I missed some overweening reason why they couldn't be done? Keep 'em in 1/13 scale, since there's so much aftermarket stuff to go with them. If anything could attract new modelers these days, you'd have to figure that the M.S. could do it. And how about Aurora's _Impetus/Ragnarok _"nuclear-powered" bomber? Golly, I haven't seen that one in years; a repop might get Revellogram off its tushie and reissue their neat little Willy Ley spacecraft.

How's the head, Frank? Don't do it any more damage with too much chocolate over the weekend!

Have a great weekend, everybody.

Mark McG.


----------



## opus289

After reading this thread I finally decided to join, just so I could say THANK YOU Moebius for bringing back the joy & excitement I felt with Polar Lights. I've been a lurker on these boards for a while, and really enjoy the camaraderie that exists....not to mention all the great tips & tricks I've picked up.
Like so many of you, I grew up on a steady diet of Aurora models and whatever sci-fi shows were on in the '60s (tastes great & less filling). Putting together PL kits made me feel like a kid again, and with it's passing, I kinda lost my desire for modeling. Reading this thread, I'm gonna drag everything back out and put one together so I can get back in the swing of things!
Since we're airing out wish lists, how about a Hanna-Barbera line of models, as a couple of members have suggested (Johnny Quest anyone?), and I second the larger Spindrift/Flying Sub models.
Sorry about the rambling, but just wanted to say thanks once again Moebius, for bringing me back to this hobby I really love (most of the time...at least when I can the seams to disappear... and the paint to mix right...you know what I mean!!) 
Opus289


----------



## veedubb67

=bg= said:


> Updated:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantastic_Voyage_%28TV_series%29#Trivia


"Polar Lights, a company specializing in retooling and reissuing old Aurora kits, had plans to produce new releases of this kit, but was unable to locate an unbuilt or even very good condition built copy of an original kit from which to remaster a set of molds."

Hmm... guess they didn't look too hard!


----------



## the Dabbler

:wave: Welcome Opus289, glad you could jump in, the water's fine. Well, except for the crocs and a crab or two. Don't forget to post pix of your endeavors.
Dabbler


----------



## fluke

Howdy Opus!


----------



## the Dabbler

Ah Fluke, I see you've had a new class picture taken.


----------



## flyingfrets

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I would buy kits of "The Herculoids" and the "Space Ghost" Phantom Cruiser. :thumbsup:


Can't you just see these on the cover of some Aurora-styled boxes?


----------



## the Dabbler

Oh yeah!!! The right one grabbed me right away and I don't even know what the *bleep* it is !


----------



## Moebius

wolfman66 said:


> Frank anychance on reissueing The Aurora Frog and Vamp?


Probably not. I could be wrong, but I don't think there would be enough interest. Unless it was done like Captain Action, on a strictly limited basis, where we would be selling a majority ourselves and not through distrbutors. Could be possible that way. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

Geoff Boaz said:


> I would be a tad curious to know how much of a REAL interest there is any Stargate models though. Nothing against the series, or those who like it, but as a modeler, and sci-fi nut, that's a series that I've never got into, or know of anyone else who has either.
> 
> And those who do seem to watch it, mostly it seems, lean towards the younger age brackets (teens and 20 somethings), which may mean too young to be into modeling like us, and maybe not a good large market to sell to as well. I think that may be part of the reason there has been very little mainstream merchandise (product) on the Stargate property overall. But, these are just my thoughts, maybe there is a market.
> 
> Anyone want to set up an informal poll on this subject?


Seems like Stagate is one of Scifi's longest running shows, so there has to be some interest. I guess it would be interesting to see how people would feel about it. Of course I can't say when we would ever do it if the interest was there. We definitely have our hands full at the moment with future releases. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

Rattrap said:


> I'd like to add a suggestion I made back when Polar was looking into the large scale Seaview:
> 
> How about adding a seam near the nose that would allow a third party manufacturer to make a movie nose that could be added easily.


The initial designs have something similar. As it comes along and we decide on final design, you'll all be the first to know!


----------



## StarshipClass

the Dabbler said:


> Oh yeah!!! The right one grabbed me right away and I don't even know what the *bleep* it is !


That would be *Gleep* (among others)


----------



## Moebius

MadCap Romanian said:


> Do you want to join with Monster Hobbies to sell your items?


Thanks, if you e-mail me off the board I can let you know either the closest distributor or set you up directly if there's not one close. Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## Moebius

JPhil123 said:


> Hello...
> Sounds like I will be happy. And, thank you for the opportunity for such a unique and open dialogue. I have so many memories of conversations with model builders and collectors in the past, some of which at some point voiced some level of frustration about why model companies never did this or that particular item as a kit. While it would be impossible for every desired model to be made, even if licensing rights were not an issue, certainly your company seems as it is an enterprise that really cares about the desires of customers, not just a model kit company. Thank you and best wishes.
> 
> Jim


Thanks! I've been in this long enough to know that we can't slap out anything and people will buy it just because it's styrene. I am interested in what all of you think, positive or negative, because in the end it will make the whole product line better. It would be nice to be able to do everything, but you are correct, it is impossible to even think we could. Hopefully we can make the majority of you happy with what we do come out with. At the end fo the day though, we are a company that has to make money at some point, and hoepfully that never affects what we put out. I do care about the desires of the customer, as I was the customer for a long time. It is very frustrating to want a kit and know it will never be done because companies worry more about absolute bottom line than anything else. Hopefully we can do much better than that! Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## Moebius

Mark McGovern said:


> I've tried, really tried, not to add to the wish lists and cause Frank's circuit breaker to close. But I just can't ignore the itch any more:
> 
> *Irwin Allen TV: *Any Irwin Allen subects in a constant 1/48 scale with the Polar Lights _Jupiter II_. Might be possible to push the "1/48 scale button" on a computer-driven panotgraph and copy the existing Flying Sub and _Spindrift _molds? (I'll let the guys who know what they're talking about work out the details on that.) Tying in to the idea of bringing constancy to Sci-Fi subjects, I think that any more robot models (Gort, Tobor the Great, et. al.) in a constant 1/11 scale to go alongside Robbie and the B-9 would be cool.
> 
> *Other Sci-Fi Spacecraft:* How about styrene kits (also 1/48 scale, of course) of those great old movie-serial spacecraft that Herb Deeks has done so well but so expensively in resin? The _Just Imagine _rocketplane that became Dr. Zarkov's spaceship in the Flash Gordon serials would be very cool, especially if it came with an interior. I'm pretty sure that most of these vehicles no longer require licensing.
> 
> *Figures: *The classic movie monsters have about been done to death; but I'd be happy to see a line of original concepts for these characters - Dracula as he appeared in the novel, with the long white hair and moustache, f'rinstance. Literary characters like Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson have been mooted on the boards for a long time. Since the books haven't been out of print for over a century, one would suppose a ready-made market for such kits would surely be there.
> 
> *Repops: *Why not the Monster Scenes? Have I missed some overweening reason why they couldn't be done? Keep 'em in 1/13 scale, since there's so much aftermarket stuff to go with them. If anything could attract new modelers these days, you'd have to figure that the M.S. could do it. And how about Aurora's _Impetus/Ragnarok _"nuclear-powered" bomber? Golly, I haven't seen that one in years; a repop might get Revellogram off its tushie and reissue their neat little Willy Ley spacecraft.
> 
> How's the head, Frank? Don't do it any more damage with too much chocolate over the weekend!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everybody.
> 
> Mark McG.


Lot of great ideas. Some of it we have definitely thought about. I just wish I could schedule more quicker! I'll try not to damage myself anymore, but deep down we all know Easter=Chocolate Bunnies! No offense meant to the true religious origins of the holiday of course!


----------



## Moebius

opus289 said:


> After reading this thread I finally decided to join, just so I could say THANK YOU Moebius for bringing back the joy & excitement I felt with Polar Lights. I've been a lurker on these boards for a while, and really enjoy the camaraderie that exists....not to mention all the great tips & tricks I've picked up.
> Like so many of you, I grew up on a steady diet of Aurora models and whatever sci-fi shows were on in the '60s (tastes great & less filling). Putting together PL kits made me feel like a kid again, and with it's passing, I kinda lost my desire for modeling. Reading this thread, I'm gonna drag everything back out and put one together so I can get back in the swing of things!
> Since we're airing out wish lists, how about a Hanna-Barbera line of models, as a couple of members have suggested (Johnny Quest anyone?), and I second the larger Spindrift/Flying Sub models.
> Sorry about the rambling, but just wanted to say thanks once again Moebius, for bringing me back to this hobby I really love (most of the time...at least when I can the seams to disappear... and the paint to mix right...you know what I mean!!)
> Opus289


No problem, this is the kind of feeling we're trying to restore. When PL started, I immediately took one of everythign home to just slpa together with no paint. Just to try and feel like an 8 year old again! It was a sad day for all of us when the end happened. Johnny Quest was always one of my favorites, but I think McFarlane has the master license on all HB. There may possibly be room for kits, I would have to check at some point. Again, I wish I could schedule more right now! Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## the Dabbler

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That would be *Gleep* (among others)


.....


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Dabbler, the photo is the Space Ghost from the 60's, Phantom Cruiser. FYI the DVDs come out this year.


----------



## the Dabbler

OH goodie goodie, I gotta order several DVD's..........yeah sure !!! I think my kids used to watch that though. Hmmm..... that may explain some things ?


----------



## John P

Mark McGovern said:


> *Irwin Allen TV: *Any Irwin Allen subects in a constant 1/48 scale with the Polar Lights _Jupiter II_. Might be possible to push the "1/48 scale button" on a computer-driven panotgraph and copy the existing Flying Sub and _Spindrift _molds? (I'll let the guys who know what they're talking about work out the details on that.) Tying in to the idea of bringing constancy to Sci-Fi subjects, I think that any more robot models (Gort, Tobor the Great, et. al.) in a constant 1/11 scale to go alongside Robbie and the B-9 would be cool.




I like the constant 1/48 idea a lot. Alfred Wong over at Starship Modeler masters most of his resin kits in 1/48. It's my favorite scale for airplane models, and it's cool to have a Y-Wing and Hammerhead in scale.

For the robots, I'd say, whay not make _new _Robbies and B-9s and do the seires in 1/6 scale! 
 
*



Repops:

Click to expand...

*


> ...And how about Aurora's _Impetus/Ragnarok _"nuclear-powered" bomber? Golly, I haven't seen that one in years.


 I have a Ragnarok, but it came without the clear parts Consequently, I can't build it until I find some! A repop would be awesome!


----------



## Ravenauthor

Moebius said:


> Probably not. I could be wrong, but I don't think there would be enough interest. Unless it was done like Captain Action, on a strictly limited basis, where we would be selling a majority ourselves and not through distrbutors. Could be possible that way. Thanks.


So how many votes do you need to change this from *could be possible* to *is now being announced*? 

I'd love to have these (especially the Vamp) and any other Aurora figure model that hasn't been reissued recently. Plus Archie's Jalopy and the Banana Splits.


----------



## opus289

Thanks for welcome guys...Dabbler, the water is kinda cold in Florida right about now, and Fluke, thanks for the pic, that brought back some great memories of my 'ole pal Bill. I'll try to post some pics of my builds sometime this weekend, although they aren't as good as most of the others I've seen.
Moebius, thanks once again for taking the time to talk to us, and listen to our suggestions....it's quite a change from most businesses I've known. 
Mr. Collins, the Space Ghost & Dino Boy DVD's should street on July 17th, along with Birdman & the Galaxy Trio. :thumbsup: 
Thanks once again,
opus289


----------



## flyingfrets

*Oh yeah!!! The right one grabbed me right away and I don't even know what the *bleep* it is !*

*That would be *Gleep* (among others)  *

*.... *

*Dabbler, the photo is the Space Ghost from the 60's, Phantom Cruiser. FYI the DVDs come out this year.*

*OH goodie goodie, I gotta order several DVD's..........yeah sure !!! I think my kids used to watch that though. Hmmm..... that may explain some things ?*


Dabbler, the picture on the right is the Herculoids. The two white blobs with eyes in that picture are named are "Gloop" (the bigger one) and "Gleep" (the smaller critter). :lol: 


* 



*


----------



## the Dabbler

Opus, you think the water's cold in Florida now, ( I have a son in Royal Palm Beach) try jumping into the good old Monongahela this time of year. Although there is the Polar Bear club that does it in January.

Oh, and are the "Gloop" and the "Gleep" akin to the "JeeP' of Popeye fame ? Or "little Bo PEEP" ?


----------



## Mark McGovern

Dabs,

I think that "Gloop" is related to Penny Robinson's pet "Bloop". By that reasoning, "Gleep" is related to what happens to me a lot on the Boards.

Mark McG.


----------



## the Dabbler

Penny has a "Bloop" ? I hafta start looking closer ! :freak:


----------



## =bg=

A Space Ghost ship would be great. But say, what about the Jonny Quest plane? Always dug that.


----------



## JPhil123

Mark McGovern said:


> I've tried, really tried, not to add to the wish lists and cause Frank's circuit breaker to close. But I just can't ignore the itch any more:
> 
> *Irwin Allen TV: *Any Irwin Allen subects in a constant 1/48 scale with the Polar Lights _Jupiter II_. Might be possible to push the "1/48 scale button" on a computer-driven panotgraph and copy the existing Flying Sub and _Spindrift _molds? (I'll let the guys who know what they're talking about work out the details on that.) Tying in to the idea of bringing constancy to Sci-Fi subjects, I think that any more robot models (Gort, Tobor the Great, et. al.) in a constant 1/11 scale to go alongside Robbie and the B-9 would be cool.
> 
> *Other Sci-Fi Spacecraft:* How about styrene kits (also 1/48 scale, of course) of those great old movie-serial spacecraft that Herb Deeks has done so well but so expensively in resin? The _Just Imagine _rocketplane that became Dr. Zarkov's spaceship in the Flash Gordon serials would be very cool, especially if it came with an interior. I'm pretty sure that most of these vehicles no longer require licensing.
> 
> *Figures: *The classic movie monsters have about been done to death; but I'd be happy to see a line of original concepts for these characters - Dracula as he appeared in the novel, with the long white hair and moustache, f'rinstance. Literary characters like Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson have been mooted on the boards for a long time. Since the books haven't been out of print for over a century, one would suppose a ready-made market for such kits would surely be there.
> 
> *Repops: *Why not the Monster Scenes? Have I missed some overweening reason why they couldn't be done? Keep 'em in 1/13 scale, since there's so much aftermarket stuff to go with them. If anything could attract new modelers these days, you'd have to figure that the M.S. could do it. And how about Aurora's _Impetus/Ragnarok _"nuclear-powered" bomber? Golly, I haven't seen that one in years; a repop might get Revellogram off its tushie and reissue their neat little Willy Ley spacecraft.
> 
> How's the head, Frank? Don't do it any more damage with too much chocolate over the weekend!
> 
> Have a great weekend, everybody.
> 
> Mark McG.


Hello...RE: *Irwin Allen TV: *
I like the idea of 1/48 scale. Again, I like larger collectibles and models and have some, but storage is an issue, as it probably is with many. Regarding 1/48 scale, that is terrific for display with the existing PL "Lost In Space" Jupiter 2, and a nice size even for the Flying Sub and the Spindrift models. I'd still love to see an accurate Gemini XII model with a detailed launch tower assembly that would ultimately serve as a companior model to the Jupiter 2 (its not obscure because if you think about it something similar was done by PL when they developed the classic Enterprise and included pieces to make alternate versions of the starship)...Also in the Irwin Allen area, there are other earth and alien ships Hapgood's capsule, the F-!2 Fuel Barge, the Derelict, Tucker's starship and the prison barge...or maybe even the raft ship, from the LIS episode that was titled, "The Raft".

Reards,
Jim


----------



## opus289

Dabs, 
I'll take your word on the Monongahela...=bg=, I too have always wanted a model of the Dragonfly...always thought that was one of the coolest planes I had ever seen.
Ya'll have a good night, :wave: 
opus289
P.S....Posted a few pics in my gallery...any and all comments are welcome, just forgive the dust on a couple of them...after a while, I just gave up trying to keep them clean.


----------



## the Dabbler

I checked out your gallery Opus, got some nice work there. Especially cool on the comics characters and some unique colors on some others. You also did what I did on the Luminators, left the base 'stock'.
Dabbler


----------



## Seaview

JPhil123 said:


> Hello...RE: *Irwin Allen TV: *
> I ...or maybe even the raft ship, from the LIS episode that was titled, "The Raft".
> 
> Actually, "The Raft" was the VTTBOTS Diving Bell, "Apple 1", but the outer hull was totally re-painted metallic silver. It was also used as an alien craft in one of the last 1st season LIS episodes, "A Change Of Space" (the episode with the ancient, bearded Dr. Smith and "pyro-super genius" Will).
> Therefore, Frank, with a large scale VTTBOTS diving bell having 3 different possibilities for a build up; how about it? Sound like a good product idea?


----------



## fluke

I also like the 1/48 scale idea but I fear that 1/48 may be TOO SMALL for 'some' subjects.....BIG IS BETTER!! This IS NOT JAPAN! 

Plus the 1/48 idea... may make things kinda boring?


----------



## bert model maker

YES, a good launch tower for the 12 inch polar lights jupiter 2, now your talkin'


----------



## frankenstyrene

Some others to consider, Frank (since, as has been pointed out, there's a shortage of suggestions herebouts  ):

*'72 Poseidon Adventure Series: Rev. Gene hanging from the wheel...Roddy McDowell with bloody gimp...Ernie Borgnine in dirty wifebeater...Red Buttons in jogging suit and clear-cast Tocopherol vitamins...Shelly Winters, stuck in the tree...annoying kid brother with upside-down urinal action scene. Don't have to do his hottie sister or the dense hippy chick, as the Aurora Monster Scenes Victim, slightly modified, would do for either.

*Hee Haw: TOS 

*Cast from Alice (Flo with "Gum Action Jaws" and Vic Tayback with interchangeable spatula/beer can)

*Lou Grant, with stick-on body hair. Could also market as a Missing Link kit.

*Rhoda

/removes tongue from cheek

But seriously, wouldyabelieve a Bill Bixby/Lou Ferrigno set, the cast from Gunsmoke, and The Wild Wild West (did I mention WWW already? Sorry!)

Thanks for all your work, Frank! Looking forward to giving you money!


----------



## Moebius

Ravenauthor said:


> So how many votes do you need to change this from *could be possible* to *is now being announced*?
> 
> I'd love to have these (especially the Vamp) and any other Aurora figure model that hasn't been reissued recently. Plus Archie's Jalopy and the Banana Splits.


Tough question. No real answer. For some things, we'll definitely investigate the possibility of doing a limited run like Captain Action. If the tooling can be kept to a minimum, either no licensing or a minimum for licensing, anything could be possible. At this point I'd have to say we need to see how CA does! Thanks.


----------



## Moebius

Seaview said:


> JPhil123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello...RE: *Irwin Allen TV: *
> I ...or maybe even the raft ship, from the LIS episode that was titled, "The Raft".
> 
> Actually, "The Raft" was the VTTBOTS Diving Bell, "Apple 1", but the outer hull was totally re-painted metallic silver. It was also used as an alien craft in one of the last 1st season LIS episodes, "A Change Of Space" (the episode with the ancient, bearded Dr. Smith and "pyro-super genius" Will).
> Therefore, Frank, with a large scale VTTBOTS diving bell having 3 different possibilities for a build up; how about it?  Sound like a good product idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, same kit, buildable 3 different ways, what's not to like! Sounds like a great idea, but it will have to wait for now. I just don't want to get to the point of putting out too many new kits at one time. So much to do already, and we're still waiting on kit #1.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moebius

frankenstyrene said:


> Some others to consider, Frank (since, as has been pointed out, there's a shortage of suggestions herebouts  ):
> 
> *'72 Poseidon Adventure Series: Rev. Gene hanging from the wheel...Roddy McDowell with bloody gimp...Ernie Borgnine in dirty wifebeater...Red Buttons in jogging suit and clear-cast Tocopherol vitamins...Shelly Winters, stuck in the tree...annoying kid brother with upside-down urinal action scene. Don't have to do his hottie sister or the dense hippy chick, as the Aurora Monster Scenes Victim, slightly modified, would do for either.
> 
> *Hee Haw: TOS
> 
> *Cast from Alice (Flo with "Gum Action Jaws" and Vic Tayback with interchangeable spatula/beer can)
> 
> *Lou Grant, with stick-on body hair. Could also market as a Missing Link kit.
> 
> *Rhoda
> 
> /removes tongue from cheek
> 
> But seriously, wouldyabelieve a Bill Bixby/Lou Ferrigno set, the cast from Gunsmoke, and The Wild Wild West (did I mention WWW already? Sorry!)
> 
> Thanks for all your work, Frank! Looking forward to giving you money!


Too funny. Some great shows that bring back a lot of memories! Interchangable spatula/beer can, that would make a great action figure....


----------



## Da Queen

Hey, Frank! I have 3 questions for you:

1.) Any plans to do Big Frankie?  
2.) What color do you suggest I paint the Black Beauty?  
3.) When you hit the big time, can I send you my resume? :thumbsup: 

Big Hug from One of Your Fans,
Lisa


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Da Queen said:


> 3.) When you hit the big time, can I send you my resume? :thumbsup:


Oh that would be sweet!


----------



## heiki

=bg= said:


> Updated:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantastic_Voyage_%28TV_series%29#Trivia


Polar Lights was having trouble finding a voyager model for reproduction?
Sounds like BS or misinformation!
I know since I offered both a built and unbuilt with complete parts, box, instructions to them!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

> Originally Posted by MadCap Romanian
> Do you want to join with Monster Hobbies to sell your items?





> Thanks, if you e-mail me off the board I can let you know either the closest distributor or set you up directly if there's not one close. Thanks again, Frank.


I tried to send you an E-mail, but it said that you weren't accepting Emails and blocked me on my end. 

Would you be willing to send me an Email to 

[email protected]

I know that Monster Hobbies needs monster models and I am assuming that you probably don't have a distributor in Alberta, Canada.

Also, do you have a web site up and running? I'd like to see what you have to offer.

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies


----------



## scotpens

heiki said:


> Polar Lights was having trouble finding a voyager model for reproduction?
> Sounds like BS or misinformation!
> I know since I offered both a built and unbuilt with complete parts, box, instructions to them!


Considering recent revelations about Wikipedia, I would take any information gleaned from their articles with a grain of salt. Make that a big rock of salt.

Putting one's tongue back in one's cheek for a moment, how about the Forty-Years-of-TV-Roles William Shatner figure kit? Build the Shat-Man as Kirk, Denny Crane, or anything in between! Comes with several interchangeable toupees and an adjustable inflatable belly!


----------



## the Dabbler

.....:jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Toupee of real Tribble fur!


----------



## =bg=

Got my Voyager hand-carved model today---looks great! (tho for some reason it's gray rather than white--it appears white here due to the picture software I used.)


----------



## JPhil123

model maker said:


> YES, a good launch tower for the 12 inch polar lights jupiter 2, now your talkin'


Thanks...it could also be a launch tower for a Gemini XII (lol). But seriously, I know there have blueprints of both the Jupiter 2 and the Gemini XII (I only have Jupter 2 blueprints). If anyone really is interested in what the Gemini XII looks like, the only very detailed ones I know of online is at the link below: you need to go almost all the way to the bottom of the page that is displayed to see the Gemini XII details, but the entire website is really interesting.

http://jupiter2.freeyellow.com/BP/bluprint.htm

The website it is on, Jup2.Com.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## the Dabbler

This ran through my head in my sleep last night, merely a _thought._ A 1/87 (HO scale) of Vlad Tepes'-Dracula's Bran Castle, and a Mad King Ludwig's Neuwschwannstein Castle, to match the Bate's Motel Mansion ??


----------



## bert model maker

JPhil123 said:


> Thanks...it could also be a launch tower for a Gemini XII (lol). But seriously, I know there have blueprints of both the Jupiter 2 and the Gemini XII (I only have Jupter 2 blueprints). If anyone really is interested in what the Gemini XII looks like, the only very detailed ones I know of online is at the link below: you need to go almost all the way to the bottom of the page that is displayed to see the Gemini XII details, but the entire website is really interesting.
> 
> http://jupiter2.freeyellow.com/BP/bluprint.htm
> 
> The website it is on, Jup2.Com.
> 
> Regards,
> Jim


Jim, here is a Polar Lights Jupiter 2, reworked into a gemini Xii. Henry started it a few years ago and i am not sure if he has completed it yet. Henry is a great modeler and an all around good guy. Here is a link to his work.
Bert
http://jupiter2.freeyellow.com/HenrysGXII/henryg12.htm


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Why do all these threads end up like someone's X-mas list?


----------



## Duck Fink

MadCap Romanian said:


> Why do all these threads end up like someone's X-mas list?


We had to make sure santa had enough things to make for the next 20 years. Frank is certainly not hurting for ideas!


----------



## Admiral Nelson

***************

If Paul wasn't involved in the model then you made 1 mistake. He's the authority on the Seaview.


----------



## falcondesigns

We'd like to have this model this century!!Alexander


----------



## StarshipClass

Lay off the fellow! No one procrastinates longer than I do! :tongue:


----------



## Duck Fink

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Lay off the fellow! No one procrastinates longer than I do! :tongue:


I bet I could give you a run for your money!:lol:


----------



## wolfman66

Frank,heres a pic of the Lost MOTM Godzilla kit that Aurora never got around to making.I'm sure others like myself would like to see this kit in Styrene.


----------



## Dave Hussey

That figure looks just like the original Aurora Godzilla, but with a very cool base. 

I love it!

As a Canadian, I'd love to see Godzilla ripping up the CN Tower in Toronto while mashing the Skydome under his feet..........

Huzz


----------



## John P

We're having a meeting of the Procrastinator's Club on ... eeehhh ... let's seee .... Oh, we'll let you know.


----------



## Duck Fink

John P said:


> We're having a meeting of the Procrastinator's Club on ... eeehhh ... let's seee .... Oh, we'll let you know.


Not sure if I can make it at that particular time. I might have to put it off until the meeting after that.


----------



## spocks beard

Hi wolfman66, Is this motm godzilla an actual existing pattern that was ready to be tooled by aurora? Or is it reproduced from sketches.Very interesting,and would love to here more about it :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl

Pretty sure its an actual pattern. There is another photo in Aurora Models by Tom Graham. Don't know if it still exists or not though.


----------



## Dave Hussey

This just popped into my head so I'll put it up here for consideration.

A general Godzilla kit. Add on kits could be bought so Gojira could mash various famous or international landmarks, like,

Godzilla straightens the Leaning Tower of Pizza,
cracking the Eiffel Tower
punching Big Ben,
kicking the Colliseum,
glaring at the Statue of Liberty,
tearing down the CN tower in Toronto, 
etc.

Might be a cool series. Do ya think it would sell?

Huzz


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I think there's a nuclear missle in the CN Tower - just like the movie "Canadian Bacon".


----------



## Dr. Brad

This thread must have set some kind of record, by now...


----------



## the Dabbler

oops, wrong thread.


----------



## fluke

*Godzilla vs Mars Attacks?*

Hey....Mars Attacks kits in general! That walking machine woukld be killer! and a standard attack saucer!

What do ya think Frank?

"Don't run....We are your friends"


----------



## the Dabbler

Re: Dave Hussey,
I'm not a 'zilla fan but...
Not a bad idea, much like the Monster customizing kits, destroy the city, structure of your choice !! Maybe kids may get more interested in something like that. Whatever parts are "left" after 'zilla could be used elsewhere ?


----------



## Moebius

Da Queen said:


> Hey, Frank! I have 3 questions for you:
> 
> 1.) Any plans to do Big Frankie?
> 2.) What color do you suggest I paint the Black Beauty?
> 3.) When you hit the big time, can I send you my resume? :thumbsup:
> 
> Big Hug from One of Your Fans,
> Lisa


Hey Lisa, see you in Louisville! Big Frankiw has been the most requested thing so far! Hmmmm, Black Beauty.... I'll have to do some thinking on that one! Ah, to hit it big, I can only hope.... See you in about a month!


----------



## Moebius

MadCap Romanian said:


> I tried to send you an E-mail, but it said that you weren't accepting Emails and blocked me on my end.
> 
> Would you be willing to send me an Email to
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I know that Monster Hobbies needs monster models and I am assuming that you probably don't have a distributor in Alberta, Canada.
> 
> Also, do you have a web site up and running? I'd like to see what you have to offer.
> 
> Trevor Ursulescu
> Monster Hobbies


Sorry about that, it is blocked through the site here. The website is www.moebiusmodels.com, and you can e-mail at [email protected]. I will be out of town for the next 6 days, or I would e-mail directly now. If you have a sec, shoot me a line! Thanks, Frank.


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> *Godzilla vs Mars Attacks?*
> 
> Hey....Mars Attacks kits in general! That walking machine woukld be killer! and a standard attack saucer!
> 
> What do ya think Frank?
> 
> "Don't run....We are your friends"


I loved the Screamin' kits. It is a great series. So much stuff, I'm getting confused


----------



## Mark McGovern

Moebius said:


> ...So much stuff, I'm getting confused


Easy, big guy...just relax. I'll just chuck the CerebroSoft Vibrating Tool into the ol' 2007 Dremel Magnagouger with Star Wars 30th Anniversary Hyper Drive and THWACK!! :freak: YEEOUCH!!!

Okay - on, um, advice from Our Queen, I'll just offer this soothing thought: you've announced four really cool models that, if all goes well, will make the rest of this year and 2008 look a lot rosier than they did before you posted this thread. It's clear that the inspiration for future releases will never, no not *never, *be a problem. So just go into the weekend serene in the knowledge that you have a drooling, gibbering customer base just itching (many of them literally) to make MoebiusModels a runaway success.

Mark McGee, Our Queen can flick an ear with the best of 'em...


----------



## Frankie Boy

I've read through every one of these posts since it started, and I'm terribly excited — like everyone else!
So, I thought I'd finally make my request, even though it has been mentioned at least once before. But after — what the heck's the post count on this thing? — who can keep track?

Dear Moebius:
If you're looking to repop something, pretty please with sugar on top ... the knights would be nice, especially the Gold Knight of Nice (the proper pronunciation of it being "neece" notwithstanding). 

Thank you.


----------



## Mark McGovern

That sounds like a neece idea, Frankie! :tongue:


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Hi Moebius. Checked out the site, bookmarked it and sent you an Email. 

Looking forward to working with you in the future.

Monster Hobbies


----------



## LT Firedog

Frank, I miss having the excitement of driving to Deland and going into the D&H and was totally bummed out when it closed. But now I’m totally Flipping Freaking out with Moebius and Monarch's becoming a reality. I’ve said it before and I’m saying it again this is MY GOLDEN AGE of Figure Modeling. My Two Cents for subject ideas, just look at Aurora fantasy box art pics and don’t forget your base customer- Middle age men so- BRING ON SOME GIRL KITS.
OF course I’m already a Loyal Customer and have Dr. J on pre-order and will buy your other kits even if it’s not my bag. Because if you make it, I will buy it and build it regardless, just to see you succeed. 
I haven’t been this keyed up since 1999 when I discovered PL at TRU and My 2nd childhood modeling rebirth.







I'm one happy camper


----------



## John P

Hey - a series of Avengers Women kits! Honor Blackman as Kathy Gale, Diana Rigg as Emma Peel, Linda Thorson as Tara Raboomdeeyay, Joanna Lumley as Purdy.

I suppose you'd have to do a John Steed kit just to be fair, too....


----------



## MadCap Romanian

What they should do, is give us all the Aurora "Banned" stuff, like all the other Chamber of Horrors kits, Vamprella and The Victum.

Ok, you might get in Dutch with the Victum, but all the little Frightening lab kits would be cool to see again, or in my case, for the first time.


----------



## RonH

John P said:


> ...Joanna Lumley as Purdy.


Might as well throw in a Jennifer Saunders, so one could have a before and after display with Lumley. . .


----------



## Mark McGovern

Which brings us back to horror kits...YEESH!


Mark McG.


----------



## JPhil123

model maker said:


> Jim, here is a Polar Lights Jupiter 2, reworked into a gemini Xii. Henry started it a few years ago and i am not sure if he has completed it yet. Henry is a great modeler and an all around good guy. Here is a link to his work.
> Bert
> http://jupiter2.freeyellow.com/HenrysGXII/henryg12.htm


Thanks!

Henry's Gemini looks terrific. I hope he would post completed pictures if any, as his work looks great.

Jim


----------



## JPhil123

JPhil123 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Henry's Gemini looks terrific. I hope he would post completed pictures if any, as his work looks great.
> 
> Jim


Hello,

Here is a Gemini XII picture of mine:



http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showfull.php?photo=19196

Jim


----------



## bert model maker

JPhil123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is a Gemini XII picture of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showfull.php?photo=19196
> 
> Jim


 Looks Great, i like the inflight picture.


----------



## bert model maker

JPhil123 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Henry's Gemini looks terrific. I hope he would post completed pictures if any, as his work looks great.
> 
> Jim


 Did all of Henries picture pages upload ? as i remember, there were several pages to his site, showing different angles and interior.
Bert


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Admiral Nelson said:


> If Paul wasn't involved in the model then you made 1 mistake. He's the authority on the Seaview.


 



He's been hard at work on his own version since 2001.


Where would he find the time to work on Moebius' model?


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

John P said:


> Hey - a series of Avengers Women kits! Honor Blackman as Kathy Gale, Diana Rigg as Emma Peel, Linda Thorson as Tara Raboomdeeyay, Joanna Lumley as Purdy.
> 
> I suppose you'd have to do a John Steed kit just to be fair, too....


Diana Rigg as Mrs. Peel!!!!!!!!!!!

Definitely! :tongue:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

RonH said:


> Might as well throw in a Jennifer Saunders, so one could have a before and after display with Lumley. . .


 







 

Not that I'm an authority on the subject...

Believe it or not I hear there are lots of pics of really hot women somewhere on the world wide web.

I'm willing to bet that if you applied yourself you could find many pictures of women on the net far more attractive then the above.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

heiki said:


> Polar Lights was having trouble finding a voyager model for reproduction?
> Sounds like BS or misinformation!
> I know since I offered both a built and unbuilt with complete parts, box, instructions to them!


Your problem is the source of your information is a Wikipedia article. 

Wikipedia has also had long lasting posts where people were listed as dead but weren't - such as the comedian Sinbad.

Wikipedia also had an entry that stated a Journalist named John Seigenthaler Sr. had been a suspect in both Kennedy assassinations. The entry lasted for four months in 2005.

Then when the guy challenged the info and embarassed Wikipedia publicly they actually let another entry stand for 31 hours that claimed he had "killed and eaten" JFK.  


Many, if not most, teachers no longer allow their students to use Wikipedia as a source for those and other similarly good reasons.

Anyone can write an entry. Anyone can edit an entry. If an entry's information is unpopular it is quite often edited countless times and changes almost by the minute even if the info was accurate in the beginning.

As comedian Stephen Colbert said while adding a bogus article online while on TV:

"I'm going to log on to Wikipedia here and I am going to change it, ... You see, any user can change any entry. And if enough other users agree with them, it becomes true."

If any of your friends say they or their children use Wikipedia, tell them to spend $10 bucks on some two or three year old bargain basement software version of Britannica, Colliers or whatever name brand encyclopedia.

Friends don't let friends quote Wikipedia.


----------



## fluke

MY FIRST SCREEN GRAB!.....and I figure its a perfect thread for it!

It's now 2:49am in Seattle ...the Dr. Pepper has not worn off yet....stuff is drying on my Flying Sub....hmmm...I know! The cat box! .....or better yet....I'll paint the house! pant pant pant :freak:


----------



## bert model maker

fluke said:


> MY FIRST SCREEN GRAB!.....and I figure its a perfect thread for it!
> 
> It's now 2:49am in Seattle ...the Dr. Pepper has not worn off yet....stuff is drying on my Flying Sub....hmmm...I know! The cat box! .....or better yet....I'll paint the house! pant pant pant :freak:


 I'M with you fluke, still up and going at it in Nevada 320 a.m.


----------



## fluke

Its now 3:46am ....The Dr. Pepper is finally worn off....the screen iz getting blury...even the cats are zonked ....so I'm signing off.

This whole screen grab thing is going to make modeling so much easier!


----------



## StarshipClass

fluke said:


> MY FIRST SCREEN GRAB!.....and I figure its a perfect thread for it!
> 
> It's now 2:49am in Seattle ...the Dr. Pepper has not worn off yet....stuff is drying on my Flying Sub....hmmm...I know! The cat box! .....or better yet....I'll paint the house! pant pant pant :freak:



Great shot! Got more???


----------



## JPhil123

model maker said:


> Looks Great, i like the inflight picture.


Thanks,

The ship is light gray in color, but the lighting made it look yellow. The picture was fairly simple: the model was rested carefully on the top of a coffee can covered in black, and a large black piece of material was suspended behind the model. There were a few "stars" added onto the material, and most others were added in Adobe.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## fluke

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Great shot! Got more???


You have mail!


----------



## RonH

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I'm willing to bet that if you applied yourself you could find many pictures of women on the net far more attractive then the above.


I was sparing you this, but ya forced me . . . :devil: 








Which is more in line with what could be called a 'horror' kit. :lol: 

And the before version, so JohnP won't have nightmares.









I'd love to see a bust of the stringy sea monster big enough to hold the big Seaview, like this:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

RonH said:


> I was sparing you this, but ya forced me . . . :devil:
> 
> 
> *...<<<<PICTURE SNIPPED TO AVOID NAUSEA>>>>...*
> 
> 
> Which is more in line with what could be called a 'horror' kit. :lol:
> 
> And the before version, so JohnP won't have nightmares.


 
That was just *wrong!!!*

I hope the woman has never had any daughters. You know the best way to tell what your wife will probably look like in the future is to meet the mother.

If the mom is good looking enough for you to want to hit on her almost as much as her daughter, you are in good shape.

If she looks like the after picture above  - *RUN LIKE HELL!!!!*


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Seriously though, RonH, is that picture faked in any way?

It's hard to imagine there are enough drugs and hard-living in the universe to make the woman in the before picture look like the woman in the after picture!


----------



## RonH

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Seriously though, RonH, is that picture faked in any way?


LOL She's in aged makeup for a flash forward in an episode of Absolutely Fabulous that Ms. Lumley was in with Jennifer Saunders. That's what a life of drugs, booze, and indiscriminate sex does to you. :lol:


----------



## flyingfrets

RonH said:


> That's what a life of drugs, booze, and indiscriminate sex does to you. :lol:


 
Hmmm....*I *don't look like that...and I've done my fair share of the 3 things you attribute the look to. Just lucky I guess :devil:


----------



## fluke

He's serious folks! .....oh by the way my sister says hi! :tongue:


----------



## JPhil123

*Outer Limits or classic sci-fi TV models suggestion*

Hello,

I'm not whether sure this has been suggested, I don't think so, but what about model kits from the "Outer Limits", such as some of the space vehicles seen in the series. I recall a few ships: the amusement ride/UFO from the classic episode "Second Chance" or the rocket ship from “The Man Who Was Never Born”, and there are others as well. "Zanti Misfits" alien ship was released, but I don't recall if there were ever any others as kits. Any interest?

Regards,
Jim


----------



## fluke

JPhil123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> what about model kits from the "Outer Limits", such as some of the space vehicles seen in the series. I recall a few ships: the amusement ride/UFO from the classic episode "Second Chance" or the rocket ship from “The Man Who Was Never Born”, and there are others as well. "Zanti Misfits" alien ship was released, but I don't recall if there were ever any others as kits. Any interest?
> 
> Regards,
> Jim


*Heck yes! Excellent idea!! I second that...also the voices say yes too!* :thumbsup:


----------



## JPhil123

fluke said:


> *Heck yes! Excellent idea!! I second that...also the voices say yes too!* :thumbsup:


There were some cool ships on the classic "Outer Limits" (I love the classic show). Here is a link to pictures of ships on the show. The scout ship rockets are very interesting...as is the UFO I mentioned.

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/OuterLimits/OuterLimitsSpacecraftTop.htm

There could be other pictures, but I remembered these were on the web. 

Have a nice weekend...
Jim


----------



## Moebius

LT Firedog said:


> Frank, I miss having the excitement of driving to Deland and going into the D&H and was totally bummed out when it closed. But now I’m totally Flipping Freaking out with Moebius and Monarch's becoming a reality. I’ve said it before and I’m saying it again this is MY GOLDEN AGE of Figure Modeling. My Two Cents for subject ideas, just look at Aurora fantasy box art pics and don’t forget your base customer- Middle age men so- BRING ON SOME GIRL KITS.
> OF course I’m already a Loyal Customer and have Dr. J on pre-order and will buy your other kits even if it’s not my bag. Because if you make it, I will buy it and build it regardless, just to see you succeed.
> I haven’t been this keyed up since 1999 when I discovered PL at TRU and My 2nd childhood modeling rebirth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one happy camper


Thanks! A lot of days I miss it myself. I still get down there to feed the stray cats occasionally, but it's now a bank! The company we sold it to split it in half, leased half to a bank, and the other is still empty. Sad to see somedays...


----------



## xsavoie

Maybe the aliens of the original outer limits should be issued,but the spaceships are more or less interesting.Any negotiations possible from M G M for the 2001 a Space Odyssey spaceships and Astronauts.The Space Station,Orion,Moonbus and Aries 1 would be great.


----------



## Old_McDonald

This has been a really good thread bringing up many old memories of older models I remember.

Getting back to the anouncement Moebius made with the licensing of Irwin Allen shows. I'm looking forward to the Seaview. I hope that an 8 window version will be forthcoming sometime after the 4 window release.
As for the rest of the Irwin line of vehicles I'd like to cast my vote for a re-tooled Spindrift, Jupiter II, and a Flying sub. Moebius got the license so let's get these before the license expires.

Speaking of these shows, can anyone remember any other cool ships/vehicles that made a "_Guest_" appearance on any of these shows? I believe these would also fall under the license to the show.


----------



## fluke

Did someone say....... 
*MOON BUS!* 
*MOON BUS!* 
*MOON BUS!* 
*MOON BUS!*
*MOON BUS!* 
*MOON BUS!* 
*MOON BUS!*

Please excuse me...its medical thing* :freak:* 

Jeepers! Its only the GRAIL of all kits! Wouldn't that
be something to go into your local Hobby shop and 
pick one up for 25.00 or 30.00 bucks! 

*Frank....Is this one of those Kubrick Estate *
*licensing** nightmares??*


----------



## =bg=

I agree. Moonbus would be cool. Or the Pan Am clipper- is that avail? But the HG for me is the Voyager, and at the (cross fingers, click heels together) end of the summer, I will have one. oh yes i will. my only concern is...do i make it myself or i wonder if there are professional modelers who would do it for me? I live in SF Bay Area. I give them the kit and pay them to assemble and do the tiny painting. If I get one of my patented finger prints of glue on the window...I'll jump. I swear I will.


----------



## JPhil123

Old_McDonald said:


> This has been a really good thread bringing up many old memories of older models I remember.
> 
> Getting back to the anouncement Moebius made with the licensing of Irwin Allen shows. I'm looking forward to the Seaview. I hope that an 8 window version will be forthcoming sometime after the 4 window release.
> As for the rest of the Irwin line of vehicles I'd like to cast my vote for a re-tooled Spindrift, Jupiter II, and a Flying sub. Moebius got the license so let's get these before the license expires.
> 
> Speaking of these shows, can anyone remember any other cool ships/vehicles that made a "_Guest_" appearance on any of these shows? I believe these would also fall under the license to the show.


Hi,
Yes...I want the Seaview, and retooled Jupiter 2, Spindrify, and FS1...

Also, if anyone is interested, I posted a Jupiter 2 model picture of mine:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showfull.php?photo=19294

It is a heavily modified and fully detailed PL kit...

Regards,
Jim


----------



## The-Nightsky

Jphil...Where ya been?? Havent heard from
you in a while


----------



## JPhil123

The-Nightsky said:


> Jphil...Where ya been?? Havent heard from
> you in a while


Hi,
I'm like weather extremes I guess...this wonderful topic got me posting, but I'm starting to run out of things to add so I posted a picture.

Regards as always,
Jim


----------



## bert model maker

JPhil123 said:


> Hi,
> Yes...I want the Seaview, and retooled Jupiter 2, Spindrify, and FS1...
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested, I posted a Jupiter 2 model picture of mine:
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showfull.php?photo=19294
> 
> It is a heavily modified and fully detailed PL kit...
> 
> Regards,
> Jim


 Jim, nice jupiter 2 and what a great picture. Do you have anymore pictures of your Jupiter 2 ?
Bert


----------



## JPhil123

model maker said:


> Jim, nice jupiter 2 and what a great picture. Do you have anymore pictures of your Jupiter 2 ?
> Bert


Bert,
Thanks...
Here is a closer picture of the PL Jupiter 2, showing the spaceship passing a planet...


http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showfull.php?photo=19346


I'll put up a few more and also a chariot soon.

Jim


----------



## JPhil123

Bert

Here is a link to a Lunar Models chariot I tinkered together...

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/19348/cat/500/ppuser/390

Jim


----------



## bert model maker

NICE !!! how did you like building the LM chariot ?


----------



## JPhil123

model maker said:


> NICE !!! how did you like building the LM chariot ?


Hello.
The chariot was difficult to build, but I took my time and it turned out very nice. I'd love to see an injection kit really come along.

Jim


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

*how can we get the dealer informed...*

Hello Frank, and thank-you for your time. I when back to our hobby shop here in Enid, OK to see if his dealer can get your products - He said that he has not heard of your company, etc., - That he (hobby shop owner) can only get it thru his dealer - He would like to be able to sell them at RCS Hobbies For Everyone.

Thank-you very much!

Gerry-Lynn

PS My Bates motel project is coming along finally - I hope that GAS does not get much higher; hope to have it completed (Veeery Cloose.)


----------



## Moebius

Gerry-Lynn said:


> Hello Frank, and thank-you for your time. I when back to our hobby shop here in Enid, OK to see if his dealer can get your products - He said that he has not heard of your company, etc., - That he (hobby shop owner) can only get it thru his dealer - He would like to be able to sell them at RCS Hobbies For Everyone.
> 
> Thank-you very much!
> 
> Gerry-Lynn
> 
> PS My Bates motel project is coming along finally - I hope that GAS does not get much higher; hope to have it completed (Veeery Cloose.)


Not every distributor has ordered from us. With being a new company, some distributors are hesitant to order. Your local shop can contact us direct through the website, and I'd be happy to find a nearby distributor for them. Thanks, Frank.


----------



## Rattrap

Mr. Hyde is listed in the May issue of Diamond Previews, so I'll be putting my pre-order in there. I'm doing all I can to help out Hawk and Moebius, because I think they're our last, best hope, etc, etc...


----------



## Ravenauthor

Can we get any updates on how things are progressing with the announed models? Everything still on schedule, for example? Is Captain Action going to be the second release?


----------



## bert model maker

JPhil123 said:


> Hello.
> The chariot was difficult to build, but I took my time and it turned out very nice. I'd love to see an injection kit really come along.
> 
> Jim


 An injected molded kit would be nice, vaccuform can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## Moebius

Ravenauthor said:


> Can we get any updates on how things are progressing with the announed models? Everything still on schedule, for example? Is Captain Action going to be the second release?


Everything is still on schedule. No delays at this time, look for Jekyll very soon! I'm sure some of you have seen it already, as I see a review on the boards for it. I was limited to how many I could have shipped in, as it cost more for shipping than the kits sold for! We just wanted to be sure they were at Chiller in some form. Thanks!


----------



## wolfman66

Moebius said:


> Everything is still on schedule. No delays at this time, look for Jekyll very soon! I'm sure some of you have seen it already, as I see a review on the boards for it. I was limited to how many I could have shipped in, as it cost more for shipping than the kits sold for! We just wanted to be sure they were at Chiller in some form. Thanks!


Frank picked up a couple of Hyde from Tom parker at Chiller and just wanted to say very pleased with the Hyde kit that you brought back to us and looking forward to many more kits to buy from your company when they come out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius

wolfman66 said:


> Frank picked up a couple of Hyde from Tom parker at Chiller and just wanted to say very pleased with the Hyde kit that you brought back to us and looking forward to many more kits to buy from your company when they come out! :thumbsup:


Thanks! I was told they sold out quick on Friday night, wish I could have had enough there to make everyone happy!


----------



## wolfman66

Moebius said:


> Thanks! I was told they sold out quick on Friday night, wish I could have had enough there to make everyone happy!


Frank you aint kidding sold out got the last 4 from Tom parker that night


----------



## wolfman66

Frank,there was a bunch of what if Aurora boxarts of the Invisible man and The Fly and the Mole People any chance you might do these in the near future?Also when is the release date for the captain action kit?


----------



## Moebius

wolfman66 said:


> Frank,there was a bunch of what if Aurora boxarts of the Invisible man and The Fly and the Mole People any chance you might do these in the near future?Also when is the release date for the captain action kit?


Captain Action will be late Summer, shooting for August. I think on the What If kits, the art was done by Greg Makatura originally. From what I understand, Greg is working with Monarch. I wouldn't be surprised if they appear from Scott and company at some time. I could be wrong on this, I'm sure someone on the board knows. Thanks.


----------



## enterprise_fan

Sorry if this is a re-post, but I like to preorder the seaview. Could someone point me in the right direction? I haven't gone throught the entire 607 posts in this thread so I might have missed the info for ordering. As for the design of the nose area, my vote is for a two version option;

1) 8 window movie version
2) 4 window TV version (with a flying sub / bay addition for those who might it)

This way the model can be costructed to the builders own preferance. But that may add to the cost of the kit by include two different interiors. Unless someone makes an after market addition.


----------



## =bg=

Frank, will there be some kind of notice poste I assume, when VOYAGER is ready to be sold?


----------



## Moebius

=bg= said:


> Frank, will there be some kind of notice poste I assume, when VOYAGER is ready to be sold?


Actually, there are a few dealers taking preorders already. It won't be available until August. Should come in the same time as Captain Action. Thanks again!


----------



## wolfman66

Frank when is the Captain action available?


----------



## John P

wolfman66 said:


> Frank when is the Captain action available?


 Read the fourth post before yours, and the post RIGHT before yours, mister observant.


----------



## =bg=

Frank, can you tell me what dealers are taking pre-orders? THanks.


----------



## Capt. Krik

Cult's Hobbyshop is taking pre-orders on the Seaview, Voyager, Captain Action and Jekyll as Hyde kits.

I know Mega Hobby is taking pre-orders for Jekyll as Hyde but I'm not sure about the other kits.


----------



## fluke

August is just too far away.... I can't stand it!!

I'll probably build one Voyager out of the box with a decent paint job for fun.....then do a better build with lights when I have the time.


----------



## wolfman66

John P said:


> Read the fourth post before yours, and the post RIGHT before yours, mister observant.


Thanks John :tongue:


----------



## fluke

*A Drone from Silent Running in 1/4 scale would be cool! One kit builds one of the three Drones!*


----------



## spindrift

Frank-
You are doing something amazing, you know that? This is just as exciting a time as was early 1998 when I found out Polar Lights was doing an actual LIS Jupiter 2 kit- i could not fathom it!
So you have a Seaview big kit in the pipeline- INCREDIBLE! I don't know how you are doing this, I just want to Thank you ahead of time. I also want Captain Action (will buy 4) and now one of my favorite all time kits, THE VOYAGER is coming back (the other all time favorites are the LOG Spaceship, LIS cyclops and Moonbus)! I will buy 8 or 10 of those, yes I will!
WE MUST support Frank to carry on this dream company. BUY BUY BUY in multiples to make up for those who do not.
Frank, will email you directly on some thoughts if that is OK...
Gary


----------



## xsavoie

Any chance Moebius be interested in making the MAD DOCTOR,MAD DENTIST,and MAD BARBER,possibly in a bigger scale in the future.You should see the finished Mad Doctor on E-BAY.I certainly hope that the various model kit magazines will let modelers know about Moebius,as well as Starlog,if possible.Extra Sci-Fi fans buying kits wouldn't hurt in making Moebius a bigger success.


----------



## Ravenauthor

xsavoie said:


> Any chance Moebius be interested in making the MAD DOCTOR,MAD DENTIST,and MAD BARBER,possibly in a bigger scale in the future.You should see the finished Mad Doctor on E-BAY.I certainly hope that the various model kit magazines will let modelers know about Moebius,as well as Starlog,if possible.Extra Sci-Fi fans buying kits wouldn't hurt in making Moebius a bigger success.


These are certainly the type of kits I like, wacky and far out. I'm probably in a small minority though. I'd also like to see the Back Whacker and Nutty Nose Nipper and the Castle creatures. 

If nothing else I hope they can at least have a limited run someday like Captain Action is getting.


----------



## Duck Fink

Ravenauthor said:


> These are certainly the type of kits I like, wacky and far out. I'm probably in a small minority though. I'd also like to see the Back Whacker and Nutty Nose Nipper and the Castle creatures.
> 
> If nothing else I hope they can at least have a limited run someday like Captain Action is getting.


 I am all for that! This is my style of stuff as well.


----------



## Moebius

spindrift said:


> Frank-
> You are doing something amazing, you know that? This is just as exciting a time as was early 1998 when I found out Polar Lights was doing an actual LIS Jupiter 2 kit- i could not fathom it!
> So you have a Seaview big kit in the pipeline- INCREDIBLE! I don't know how you are doing this, I just want to Thank you ahead of time. I also want Captain Action (will buy 4) and now one of my favorite all time kits, THE VOYAGER is coming back (the other all time favorites are the LOG Spaceship, LIS cyclops and Moonbus)! I will buy 8 or 10 of those, yes I will!
> WE MUST support Frank to carry on this dream company. BUY BUY BUY in multiples to make up for those who do not.
> Frank, will email you directly on some thoughts if that is OK...
> Gary


Thanks Gary. This week will be another slow one for e-mail, as I'll be in LA for 10 days. I'll try to get back to you ASAP. Thanks again for the kind words, we're looking forward to all of this ourselves!


----------



## Moebius

xsavoie said:


> Any chance Moebius be interested in making the MAD DOCTOR,MAD DENTIST,and MAD BARBER,possibly in a bigger scale in the future.You should see the finished Mad Doctor on E-BAY.I certainly hope that the various model kit magazines will let modelers know about Moebius,as well as Starlog,if possible.Extra Sci-Fi fans buying kits wouldn't hurt in making Moebius a bigger success.


We should have some ads coming out in magazines other than the figure mags soon. On the kits you mentioned, it may be possible with a very limited run. Only time will tell at this point, we have a pretty full plate with what we have coming up. Thanks again.


----------



## =bg=

Just punched in my order @ CultTVMan site for Voyager, locked and loaded! WOOHOO.


----------



## John P

Frank, don't forget to include the classic Aurora _stand _with the Voyager!


----------



## =bg=

not to be too greedy, but, yes, the stand!


----------



## Moebius

=bg= said:


> not to be too greedy, but, yes, the stand!


Stand and decal will be there!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

> Any chance Moebius be interested in making the MAD DOCTOR,MAD DENTIST,and MAD BARBER,possibly in a bigger scale in the future.


They're not allowed. They have to beg for the rights from LAPCO!

(Lunacy Laugh!) - Joke!


----------



## John P

Moebius said:


> Stand and decal will be there!


 _*WOOHOO!*_


----------



## =bg=

but here's my question, and i can use opinions. i am flat-out scared to make this thing and paint it. don't want to MUCK IT UP as they say in the UK. ae there such things as pro model builders that would do it for me? At what cost?


----------



## xsavoie

I wonder if the Mobeius Seaview will ever be sold in the various department stores,especially Wal Mart(hopefully in Canada),or just the hobby stores.Your kits would certainly at least attract the attention of the newbies.The box art of Dr. Jeckyll alone is a winner for that kit.The kids of today could freak out like we did in the past.Aurora art works like a magnet.I don't know about the Seaview art,but the size of the box alone,and I hope that pictures of the real kit will be included on the side of the box,and perhaps even behind the box,likeTestors kit boxes,would be a fantastic idea.Testors had a way of displaying pictures of their real kits on their kit boxes that made you want to buy them.The SR-71 Blackbird is one that comes to mind.If Moebius can replicate that photographic style,this should boost sales.It's the background that these Testors kits rested on that made them come out in style.Remember that a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## falcondesigns

I belive the artwork will be done by Chris White.Alexander


----------



## fjimi

The DJ is the Aurora box repop. I asked because I thought CW did it


----------



## beck

the Dr J box is the original Aurora artwork . 
hb


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Bahma


----------



## ChrisW

2 different subjects going on here - I'm doing the art on the new large scale Seaview kit.


----------



## Moebius

ChrisW said:


> 2 different subjects going on here - I'm doing the art on the new large scale Seaview kit.


Yes, Chris is doing the new Seaview (hey Chris!). The Jekyll is the original artwork, with the colors slightly enhanced. It looks very close, but you can tell there is a slight difference in colors. The Seaview art will be fantastic, I'm sure we'll have something to show all of you soon! Thanks again.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I've heard that Wal Mart can be difficult to deal with for small companies.

If you wanted to get your stuff in the public eye in a big Canadian retailer, I'd suggest Winners or Costco.

I can't wait to see Chris' Seaview art! I'm sure folks would buy prints of that alone!

Huzz


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Moebius.

Thanks for getting a childhood dream to come true.The Seaview is a beautifull sub. I can't wait for some pics and more info on this kit.

High Regards,Mark.


----------



## Moebius

Dave Hussey said:


> I've heard that Wal Mart can be difficult to deal with for small companies.
> 
> If you wanted to get your stuff in the public eye in a big Canadian retailer, I'd suggest Winners or Costco.
> 
> I can't wait to see Chris' Seaview art! I'm sure folks would buy prints of that alone!
> 
> Huzz


Walmart would be a very tough sell on something like the Seaview. Maybe at some point something of ours would arrive there, but no plans at this time. The hobby can pretty much supply it's own at this point, but you never know if we'll have something more commercially viable that WM might like!


----------



## Moebius

beatlepaul said:


> Moebius.
> 
> Thanks for getting a childhood dream to come true.The Seaview is a beautifull sub. I can't wait for some pics and more info on this kit.
> 
> High Regards,Mark.


Thanks Mark, hoping to have somethign soon I can show to everyone. Can't wait myself!


----------



## xsavoie

I wonder which we will see first,the box art or the assembled Seaview from a test shot of the mold.Any idea of a time frame for which either one of them will appear on the Moebius web site.It seems that the Seaview always has a light blue color underneath the sea.Is the official color gey on top and white on the bottom as we often see on some model kits.I wonder which color scheme most modelers will choose.Surface colors or an undersea blue like perception of color on the Seaview.


----------



## John P

It was medium gray with a light gray belly (as we hashed out on this bboard some months ago), with some airbrushed shading to make it look better on camera.


----------



## Rebel Rocker

Okay, so just what _IS_ the current record for most posts on a thread!?!


Wayne


----------



## ChrisW

xsavoie said:


> I wonder which we will see first,the box art or the assembled Seaview from a test shot of the mold.Any idea of a time frame for which either one of them will appear on the Moebius web site.


I'm working on the painting now using screen grabs, blueprints, and photos of the actual prop. I'm a slow worker, but am aiming at Frank having it to display at WF...


----------



## fluke

*One more good reason to be there! YIPPIE!!!!!!*meds.....gotta find my meds...:freak:


----------



## fjimi

ChrisW said:


> I'm working on the painting now using screen grabs, blueprints, and photos of the actual prop. I'm a slow worker, but am aiming at Frank having it to display at WF...


just friggin wow... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey

Moebius said:


> Walmart would be a very tough sell on something like the Seaview. Maybe at some point something of ours would arrive there, but no plans at this time. The hobby can pretty much supply it's own at this point, but you never know if we'll have something more commercially viable that WM might like!


Frank, yeah I know. That's why I suggested Winners or Costco if you should ever decide that you want to find a big Canadian retailer.

There is a chain here called "Zellers" but its not very popular any more; its a wonder they're still operating.

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## xsavoie

Take your time Chris.The SEAVIEW art should be ready when you judge that your finished masterpiece is to your satisfaction.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Chris - if you and Frank are selling prints, I am buying!

Huzz


----------



## ost15jr

Dave Hussey wrote:


> Frank, yeah I know. That's why I suggested Winners or Costco if you should ever decide that you want to find a big Canadian retailer.


 The only problem with Winners, Costco and Zellers is none of them have serious model sections. If Frank is looking for a large hobby retailer, there's always Michael's...... Not exactly where I would normally go for model kits, but they do have a fair sized model section and I think they're Canada-wide (at least they're Ontario-wide). The only negative thing I have to say about Michael's is, I find their model prices tend to be on the high side. Especially since they're a retail chain.
:dude:


----------



## Seaview

John P said:


> It was medium gray with a light gray belly (as we hashed out on this bboard some months ago), with some airbrushed shading to make it look better on camera.



Many thanks, John! I only just now stumbled upon your answer to my question from a different thread! :wave:


----------



## MEGAZOR

*Aliens from LIS ,too numerous to imagine!*

Hi Frank,I've bought PL kits from ya through Doll and Hobby and found you guys to be very reasonable,and we're all very glad that you're stepping out to help carry on the Aurora/PL tradition. The Classic LIS cyclops,in an all new kit would be awesome,with the mountain as tall as the cyclops himself with John and Don in the cave,awesome. Has been done before in one way or another,but it would move on the shelves. Or how about a diorama of the LOST CITY from THE HUNGRY SEA,with the chariot and corpses on the ancient walls.CHILLING. And of course there's THE KEEPER,MEGAZOR,THE SATICONS,The Golden Man,Captain Tucker's PARROT lol.etc. :wave:


----------



## John P

Babylon 5 Whitestar
Babylon 5 Minbari Cruiser
Babylon 5 Omega class destroyer
Babylon 5 Hyperion class cruiser
Babylon 5!

I'd always wished for the B5 station at about 24" with rotating sections and better detail than the truly pathetic Monogram kit. But since you're doing a 39" seaview, please feel free to make B5 three feet long or more!


----------



## =bg=

*SNOOPY SOPWITH CAMEL-Monogram*

I'd love to have this one re-issued, for sure.
http://www.toyadz.com/toyadz/monogram/snoopy.jpg


----------



## John P

John P said:


> Babylon 5 Whitestar
> Babylon 5 Minbari Cruiser
> Babylon 5 Omega class destroyer
> Babylon 5 Hyperion class cruiser
> Babylon 5!
> 
> I'd always wished for the B5 station at about 24" with rotating sections and better detail than the truly pathetic Monogram kit. But since you're doing a 39" seaview, please feel free to make B5 three feet long or more!


 Oh, and with a little in-scale Whitestar to park next to it!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

> The only negative thing I have to say about Michael's is, I find their model prices tend to be on the high side. Especially since they're a retail chain.


UNDERSTATEMENT OF THE YEAR!

When a regular $15.00 model kit is selling for $21.99, I take my money elsewhere!

SHOP MONSTER HOBBIES in High River, Alberta!


----------



## modelgeek

I got good news today!! I went down to my LHS .told him to look up the Moebius Models website and when he did he smilled and said i will get right on it !! He called his disributor asked he was going to carry Moebius Models .. The guys told him yes..And he did a preorder right on the phone and told me he would let me know as soon as the started to show up in his store .. I told my LHS owner i am going to buy them and would rather buy from him then anywhere else.. Support you LHS .. I do! Jeff


----------



## qtan

Rebel Rocker said:


> Okay, so just what _IS_ the current record for most posts on a thread!?!
> 
> 
> Wayne


Don't know the actual count, but it's well over 1000. We had a 1000 post thread some years ago (pretty much the last time Steve Riojas and Scott J. posted here), and I'm sure there were at least a couple of threads since then that topped that one.


----------



## Moebius

MEGAZOR said:


> Hi Frank,I've bought PL kits from ya through Doll and Hobby and found you guys to be very reasonable,and we're all very glad that you're stepping out to help carry on the Aurora/PL tradition. The Classic LIS cyclops,in an all new kit would be awesome,with the mountain as tall as the cyclops himself with John and Don in the cave,awesome. Has been done before in one way or another,but it would move on the shelves. Or how about a diorama of the LOST CITY from THE HUNGRY SEA,with the chariot and corpses on the ancient walls.CHILLING. And of course there's THE KEEPER,MEGAZOR,THE SATICONS,The Golden Man,Captain Tucker's PARROT lol.etc. :wave:


Thanks! We're definitely looking at a few different LIS kits. Not sure what the future holds exactly, but we have ideas for a few!


----------



## John P

Did I mention a 1/24 Chariot with crew would be nice? 

And a 1/24 Space Pod to go with it?


----------



## fjimi

Great John! I'll Take the Chariot too and they can can the Bab5 stuff!!!

(I read that it's pick on John P day so I gotta ring the bell


----------



## flyingfrets

Any word on the Valerie Scott & Betty Hamilton kits?!!?


----------



## Ravenauthor

Moebius said:


> Thanks! We're definitely looking at a few different LIS kits. Not sure what the future holds exactly, but we have ideas for a few!


Ooo, ooo, How about the giant-human-carrot-creature-thingy from that one episode?


----------



## fluke

Someone get a rope! ...Its time for a good ol' fashioned hangin!


----------



## Seaview

"Moist-yuh! Moist-yuh! I NEED MOIST-YUH!" :tongue:


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

Rebel Rocker said:


> Okay, so just what _IS_ the current record for most posts on a thread!?!
> 
> 
> Wayne


There were over a thousand in the Shuttlecraft thread in the Sci-Fi modeling forum.

Hank suggested the then owners of the forum Capt Locknar and Thomas to divide up the thread due to file handling problems.

As Thomas started dividing up the thread into three threads, posting the first two 500 post segments, Capt Locknar decided to do the same thing. Neither person had told the other. As a result they ended up losing the then last segment and about 300 posts.


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

So, could you please post some pics of the model prototype, Moebius?


----------



## John P

We have a word game thread going on another board I vist which is approaching 4500 posts.


----------



## Moebius

Chuck_P.R. said:


> So, could you please post some pics of the model prototype, Moebius?


I wish there was something approved that I could show at this time. Very soon. From what I have seen, there are some detail areas that need to be changed still, so there's no sense submitting it for approval when I know it won't pass. As soon as I can, I'll get something up. Thanks.


----------



## Seaview

I've just discovered that Jim Key tooled 18" Jupiter II kit whose prototype was created, but the liscencing rights have expired and has been returned to Space Productions;

Refer to the following link:
http://www.customreplicas.com/18_J2.htm

How about it? Does this look like something you could get ahold of and produce for IA-obsessed builders like me? It looks beautiful! :hat:


----------



## Moebius

Seaview said:


> I've just discovered that Jim Key tooled 18" Jupiter II kit whose prototype was created, but the liscencing rights have expired and has been returned to Space Productions;
> 
> Refer to the following link:
> http://www.customreplicas.com/18_J2.htm
> 
> How about it? Does this look like something you could get ahold of and produce for IA-obsessed builders like me? It looks beautiful! :hat:


Looks very cool! No J2 on the schedule until we get some of the other IA stuff put out. Just too many things that have never been done. We have plenty of time though!


----------



## =bg=

have any info (photos etc) on VOYAGER, Moebius?


----------



## Moebius

=bg= said:


> have any info (photos etc) on VOYAGER, Moebius?


No real photos or info on it. It'll be the same as the Aurora kit, I don't think we have any changes to it at all. They're working on it in China, so late summer it should be in. Thanks.


----------



## JPhil123

Moebius said:


> Looks very cool! No J2 on the schedule until we get some of the other IA stuff put out. Just too many things that have never been done. We have plenty of time though!


Hello!

In addition to a Jupiter 2 and Gemini XII, I'd love to also see a few of the other vehicles and figures from the show. But, has it ever been considered to do (don't laugh) a superdetailed interior kit of Alpha Control? I know it may sound bizarre, and some detail would be guess work, but the main control room was really neat and its not so strange if you consider that they did a model of the Enterprise bridge, and someone did the exterior launch complex. Much can be seem in the pilot episode in the way of details (excluding colors). Also, for the electronically gifted among us, there could be much opportunity to light the various instrumentation...while figures of people would be a bit much, perhaps figures of the Robinsons and Maj. West and Dr. Smith could be included.


----------



## Moebius

JPhil123 said:


> Hello!
> 
> In addition to a Jupiter 2 and Gemini XII, I'd love to also see a few of the other vehicles and figures from the show. But, has it ever been considered to do (don't laugh) a superdetailed interior kit of Alpha Control? I know it may sound bizarre, and some detail would be guess work, but the main control room was really neat and its not so strange if you consider that they did a model of the Enterprise bridge, and someone did the exterior launch complex. Much can be seem in the pilot episode in the way of details (excluding colors). Also, for the electronically gifted among us, there could be much opportunity to light the various instrumentation...while figures of people would be a bit much, perhaps figures of the Robinsons and Maj. West and Dr. Smith could be included.


Interesting idea, thanks. For LIS, we definitely have a few things planned that should make everyone happy. Worst thing is, only so much can come out at a time. Patience everyone, patience! We're working on quite a bit that you won't see until 2008, and I can't/won't give hints, sorry!


----------



## fluke

Vee have vays of making you talk! :devil: 

Good things are WORTH waiting for.... Thanks for just coming on the show and chating with us Frank.... Revell and who ever else will not be doing that here thats for sure!


----------



## StarshipClass

Who's waiting?

If the promised models come out within a reasonable time, I am surely not going to complain. In model release terms, it's almost instant gratification for us!


----------



## John P

I just hope the good stuff comes out before I die - I ain't gettin any younger!


----------



## StarshipClass

Must . . . hang . . . on . . . for . . . a . . . few . . . more . . . months . . .


----------



## Seaview

Unlike a certain company whose name I will not mention (who decided to make action figures instead of a grand dame of a spacecraft model), I have every confidence that Moebius will follow through on his promises.
"Patience (is the) step-sister to wisdom". - Charlie Chan


----------



## John P

*coughs up blood*

Better ... hurry ...


----------



## StarshipClass

Mars . . . calling . . . earth . . . Mars . . . calling . . . earth! 

Running . . . out . . . of . . . air . . . 

Send . . . more . . . [End of transmission]


----------



## John P

"... women."


----------



## Seaview

LAB TECH: "General,sir, this last transmission doesn't make any sense! Did he say they need more lemon?"

GENERAL: "Confound it, man! Send more lemons to Mars, then!"


----------



## fluke

You know your lucky when you have a local Hobby Shop like this one. This was quick letter sent out to members of our local sci-fi model club today....fact?....not sure but the way this shop bought from PL....I would NOT be surprised...names were changed to protect the innocent.


*Joe Blow just sent me this from Galaxy Hobby about Moebius Models to send out to the SciFi club. Sounds excellent!! Galaxy should be one of the first stores in the country to get their new releases.*

*Galaxy has just gotten word from Moebius Models that we can expect our initial shipment of their inaugural release, "Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde" as soon as this Friday. We should be among the first in the country to get all the new Moebius releases as they come out due to the proximity of their warehouse. Please email the store if you want the kit reserved you. **[email protected]*

*Also worthy of mention is that we should have a few more of Bandai's 1/350 Yamato on Friday. They sold out immediately when we got them initially.*

*Thanks!*
*Ranger Rick.*

FAR OUT! .....sorry just had to post.....*THANK YOU FRANK and to all the gang at Moebius Models! *


----------



## John P

I'm more impressed that you actually know someone named Joe Blow!

Gotta get them together with my pal Neil Down and his fiance Hedda Lettus.


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> "... women."


:lol:


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> You know your lucky when you have a local Hobby Shop like this one. This was quick letter sent out to members of our local sci-fi model club today....fact?....not sure but the way this shop bought from PL....I would NOT be surprised...names were changed to protect the innocent.
> 
> 
> *Joe Blow just sent me this from Galaxy Hobby about Moebius Models to send out to the SciFi club. Sounds excellent!! Galaxy should be one of the first stores in the country to get their new releases.*
> 
> *Galaxy has just gotten word from Moebius Models that we can expect our initial shipment of their inaugural release, "Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde" as soon as this Friday. We should be among the first in the country to get all the new Moebius releases as they come out due to the proximity of their warehouse. Please email the store if you want the kit reserved you. **[email protected]*
> 
> *Also worthy of mention is that we should have a few more of Bandai's 1/350 Yamato on Friday. They sold out immediately when we got them initially.*
> 
> *Thanks!*
> *Ranger Rick.*
> 
> FAR OUT! .....sorry just had to post.....*THANK YOU FRANK and to all the gang at Moebius Models! *


Yes! Since they ship out of Seattle, Rick will be one of the first, if not the first, to receive kits. They started shipping yesterday to dealers and distributors, so most will receive next week depending on where they are located. Look for them soon! Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## otto

Hmmm, just in time for Wonderfest! Yippeee!..otto


----------



## fluke

John P said:


> Gotta get them together with my pal Neil Down and his fiance Hedda Lettus.


LOL!!!!

Frank...GREAT! it sounds like you and Rick have made good contact....He's a cool guy.


----------



## dreamer 2.0

Seriously?? Man, I don't know what's more mouthwatering - that Jekyll/Hyde is days away or that the new company is practically next door! 

I didnt even know anything about this Moebius company, and they're guys who been goin' to Sci-Fan? Way way cool.


----------



## fluke

Jeff, 

Dude...sorry....Moebious is not in our area and no persons from Moebious are members of Sci-Fan....though that would be beyond all things cool.

Frank was just saying that like many things his kits will hit Seattles docks then the rest of the country.


----------



## fluke

*CORRECTION:*

I did not notice the *"location of their Wharehouse"*.....hmmmm...one wonders.....


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> *CORRECTION:*
> 
> I did not notice the *"location of their Wharehouse"*.....hmmmm...one wonders.....


Just as said, so much comes into the country through SeaTac. It arrives there, initial orders ship from there, then it hits us in Florida about a month later. No real secrets.....


----------



## enterprise_fan

I thought that Moebius was down here in Florida just down wind of the Georgia fire.


----------



## fluke

Thank you Frank..... If I read more post or paid more attention to your site I would probably know that sort of information.

*QUESTION:*

The same shipping route was used for Polar Lights....but it was very frustrating when folks on the East Coast had PL kits on the shelves before we did, Can I ask what makes your freight arragements different?


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> Thank you Frank..... If I read more post or paid more attention to your site I would probably know that sort of information.
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> The same shipping route was used for Polar Lights....but it was very frustrating when folks on the East Coast had PL kits on the shelves before we did, Can I ask what makes your freight arragements different?


Hard to say why that happened with them. It should have been West to East for arrival. Unless who ever you were getting kits from was buying from an East coast distributor? That is a strange one!


----------



## fluke

That must have been the case.....THANKS FRANK.

*Viva Moebious Models!!..may the whole company live long and prosper.*


----------



## BatToys

I'm buying two Seaviews. I'm glad it's a large kit with details. And Captain Action too.

Will we see Moebius make girl kits like Raquel Welch from 1 million BC, Vampirella, Sheena, Queen of the Jungle from the '56 show or Taarna?
Sheena reference here http://members.optusnet.com.au/%7Epwgr2/Sheena/Sheena-home.htm

I think the popularity of female character garage kits is a barometer of how well they will sell mainstream.

How about a larger scale Banana Splits buggy?


----------



## fluke

BatToys said:


> How about a larger scale Banana Splits buggy?


Oh wow man.....that is a funky idea


----------



## Moebius

BatToys said:


> I'm buying two Seaviews. I'm glad it's a large kit with details. And Captain Action too.
> 
> Will we see Moebius make girl kits like Raquel Welch from 1 million BC, Vampirella, Sheena, Queen of the Jungle from the '56 show or Taarna?
> Sheena reference here http://members.optusnet.com.au/%7Epwgr2/Sheena/Sheena-home.htm
> 
> I think the popularity of female character garage kits is a barometer of how well they will sell mainstream.
> 
> How about a larger scale Banana Splits buggy?


Not sure on any of those. We hadn't done much thought on female kits at this point, but I'm sure it's something we'll do a lot of research on....


----------



## bert model maker

Frank, will the seaview offer any lighting options for lets say, navigation lights in the conning tower ?
Bert


----------



## Moebius

model maker said:


> Frank, will the seaview offer any lighting options for lets say, navigation lights in the conning tower ?
> Bert


No lighting included, but I'm sure someone will have a kit for it fairly soon after release. Thanks.


----------



## BatToys

Hi Frank,
I hope AFM puts the Seaview on the cover. I think that would help the word out.


----------



## bert model maker

Moebius said:


> No lighting included, but I'm sure someone will have a kit for it fairly soon after release. Thanks.


 thanks Frank.


----------



## Moebius

BatToys said:


> Hi Frank,
> I hope AFM puts the Seaview on the cover. I think that would help the word out.


That would be cool, but it'll be a few months before we have something to submit to them that would be usable. I wish I had more to show at WF for the Seaview.


----------



## =bg=

Moebius said:


> Not sure on any of those. We hadn't done much thought on female kits at this point, but I'm sure it's something we'll do a lot of research on....



HELLO?
Raquel Welch/Cora Peterson from FANTASTIC VOYAGE.......and just paint on the wet suit, like they did in the movie.......


----------



## BatToys

Established female character kits should do very well. Look how much people buy of girl garage kits like Vampirella at $150.00. Check out the best selling girl garage kits, obtain the rights from the sculptor, and you'd have a hot line.

There's one sculptor who had made incredible lifelike famous girl garage kits like Vampirella, Elvira, Raquel Welch, Pamela Anderson and non girl kits like Bruce Lee.
That's who I would base a line on.


----------



## LT Firedog

From my previous post-Don’t forget your base customer- Middle age men so- BRING ON SOME GIRL KIts
I haven’t been this keyed up since 1999 when I discovered PL at TRU and My 2nd childhood modeling rebirth. I'm one happy camper
Raquel Welch/Cora Peterson/Pamela Anderson/Sheena
Sure might be a way to get 13yr old boys interested in the hobby not to mention putting smiles on some dads faces.


----------



## flyingfrets

I'd *love* to have some decent female figure kits (Mike Cusanelli does great resin kits, but they're getting pricier everyday).

I don't mean to pee in anyone's picnic basket, but I'd imagine the licensing fees would be exhorbitant on for example a Cora Peterson kit. I'm sure there'd be licensing fees to Fox involved *PLUS* if I'm not mistaken, if you use the likeness of a celebrity, *THEY'RE* also entitled to a royalty. That's a double-whammy on *1* kit.

Vampirella would involve licensing to Warren (or Harris or whoever has the rights now). Since no actress portrayed the character, no licensing there, but if the likeness of the original character were used, then I believe Jose Gonzales (the original artist) gets a cut instead.

Granted, original characters might sell (the aforementioned Mike Cusanelli does rather well), but you're probably talking about a much more limited customer base as opposed to selling kits of characters that are already known commodities.

The GK manufacturers skirt the issue for the most part because few kits are licensed. More than a few have been shut down precisely for that reason.

Just my 2 cents, but that's *my* understanding of the licensing issues...


----------



## BatToys

I'm guessing licensing for female kits would be far less than say for Superman and Batman. Harris might let Vampirella fees be very reasonable just to get the character on shelves and bring in new readers. 1960's actresses may just like still being remembered and so be reasonable on fees.


----------



## Ravenauthor

flyingfrets said:


> Vampirella would involve licensing to Warren (or Harris or whoever has the rights now). Since no actress portrayed the character, no licensing there, but if the likeness of the original character were used, then I believe Jose Gonzales (the original artist) gets a cut instead.


Roger Corman did a Vampirella movie;the actress portraying the vamp is quite a looker.

I'm also putting my vote in for female figure models. There are plenty of generic subjects that wouldn't require special licensing except to the sculptor. Generic fantasy females such as Amazons, Barbarian Swordswoman, African Explorers, Jungle Girl, policewoman etc. Heck, put a nice sculpt of a voluptuous woman in any provacative outfit and it'll probably sell faster than you would expect.


----------



## flyingfrets

Yup...and I'd be one of the guys fighting you for a place in line for it!  

I'm just saying that licensed kits might be prohibitive cost-wise, but Hell, if they can be done, I'll certainly buy 'em!


----------



## scotpens

flyingfrets said:


> I'd *love* to have some decent female figure kits . . .


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.eskimo.com/~noir/ftitles/gilda/gilda06.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]




The indecent ones are a lot more fun!


----------



## flyingfrets

How True! :devil:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

When the Seaview model comes out, I need not treat it like I did the Aurora model. It took a voyage to the bottom of the pond!  

As for lights, since it has no flashing lights, it will be easy.


----------



## Capt. Krik

scotpens said:


> [IMG-LEFT]http://www.eskimo.com/~noir/ftitles/gilda/gilda06.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The indecent ones are a lot more fun!


 
Ahhh, Rita! It just don't get much better than that!


----------



## BatToys

My Vampirella by David Fisher would make a good kit.


----------



## the Dabbler

All these potential babes and I'm sitting here doing a build of Angel Fink ??? Gawd I must be getting old !


----------



## fluke

I prefer *REAL* gals over girl kits


----------



## the Dabbler

Maybe so, but a "girl kit" never took a 7-room house off of me !


----------



## scotpens

fluke said:


> I prefer *REAL* gals over girl kits


With Pamela Anderson, you get the best of both: a real full-sized woman who looks like a comic book character -- and is completely made of plastic!


----------



## BatToys

scotpens said:


> With Pamela Anderson, you get the best of both: a real full-sized woman who looks like a comic book character -- and is completely made of plastic!


And would make a good kit for either Moebius or Monarch.


----------



## SUNGOD

Hi Moebus, looking forward to the Seaview. I don't know if you're still around after answering so many questions but if these kits are successful would you consider kits from other shows or films like 2001 (The Discovery ship) or the very popular Eagle Transporter from Space 1999? They're both crying out for decent styrene kits (preferably large ones like your Seaview).


----------



## BatToys

There are many girl kit subjects for both Monarch and Moebius. Look at the best girl kits and arrange something with the sculptor.

Here are 2 pictures David Fisher sent me in the lower half. Maybe include with the kits offers for Fisher's Model Mania DVD's.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Hmmm AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNOLD!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

I think Monarch should stick with re-releases of the kits Polar Lights didn't reproduce and Moebius should make kits in the Aurora image, like the Nossy kit.


----------



## BatToys

MadCap Romanian said:


> I think Monarch should stick with re-releases of the kits Polar Lights didn't reproduce and Moebius should make kits in the Aurora image, like the Nossy kit.


Ummm...isn't the Nossy kit by Monarch?

I would like SUPERSIZED kits like what Moebius is doing with the Seaview.
I would like new original kits in a what if Aurora made them style.


----------



## John P

Fireball XL-5, around 2 feet long, with detailed interior and detachable Fireball Junior.


----------



## Capt. Krik

John P said:


> Fireball XL-5, around 2 feet long, with detailed interior and detachable Fireball Junior.


I'd second that! A nice Supercar kit would also be nice.

Hey, I can dream can't I?


----------



## SUNGOD

MadCap Romanian said:


> I think Monarch should stick with re-releases of the kits Polar Lights didn't reproduce and Moebius should make kits in the Aurora image, like the Nossy kit.




As well as a 2001 Discovery and Eagle I'd like to see that really cool Godzilla kit ( from the 1998 movie ) that PL were going to release but never did plus the 1/350 K'Tinga battlecruiser.


----------



## BatToys

I would like to see the Leif Erickson spaceship reissued Supersized but with parts that fit!

I had one in the sixties and it had red bulbs but I seem to remember parts did not fit well. Has anyone ever built that kit? Did I have the name right?


----------



## John P

BatToys said:


> I would like to see the Leif Erickson spaceship reissued Supersized but with parts that fit!
> 
> I had one in the sixties and it had red bulbs but I seem to remember parts did not fit well. Has anyone ever built that kit? Did I have the name right?


 Yup.
And I too would like a new one, say in 1/350 scale!

You can get a little 1/1000 one at Federation Models:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/leif1000.html


----------



## flyingfrets

John P said:


> Yup.
> And I too would like a new one, say in 1/350 scale!
> 
> You can get a little 1/1000 one at Federation Models:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/leif1000.html


Was that also the "UFO Mystery Ship"?


----------



## StarshipClass

flyingfrets said:


> Was that also the "UFO Mystery Ship"?


Yes. That's the glow-in-the-dark version of the model I had in the early to mid '70s.


----------



## BatToys

I would like a 1/350 Leif Erickson ship with lights.


----------



## =bg=

yeah it was. what a great kit. and let me vote for, please, the snap-title snoopy sopwith camel!!!!


----------



## BatToys

I would like the Snoopy battery operated kits reissued but Revell said the Schulz family will not allow new releases.


----------



## LGFugate

I, too, like the idea of a Fireball XL5 kit, but aside from Fireball Jr., how would you have a detailed interior? The show included the lounge, the Space Jail, the Engine Room, each crewmembers' cabin, Venus' lab, Sickbay, and the Auxillary Control Room, but where in Fireball were they? I've got a cutaway graphic, but it's not official. ("Canon" to those of you that are Trekkers...)

Larry


----------



## SUNGOD

Moebius said:


> Nothing for Medusa in the works, but we have thought about some of the stop-motion characters. Never know what will happen in this business!



Talos the bronze giant would be great!


----------



## SUNGOD

John P said:


> Best of luck, Frank, and welcome!
> 
> Naturally, the first thing I must do is spew my wish list:
> 
> LiS:
> 1/25 Chariot with full interior and seated Robinsons in parkas.
> 
> VttBotS:
> 
> 
> You've got the Seaview covered admirabley
> I'd love to see an FS-1 about twice the size of Aurora's .
> Fireball XL-5 at about 16-18"
> 2001: A Space Odyssey kits...
> 
> Oh, hell, just go here for the whole list:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/modelcompany.html
> The genre stuff is toward the end.



2001 A Space Odyssey. It's a Space Travesty that no model manufacturer has released a decent styrene Discovery ship!


----------



## the Dabbler

What's JohnP trying to do, give Santa Claus a hernia ?? :freak:


----------



## bert model maker

Or a flying sub with landing gear !
http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/flying3.jpg


----------



## falcondesigns

I would rather have a larger flying sub with a full interior.Alexander


----------



## John P

LGFugate said:


> I, too, like the idea of a Fireball XL5 kit, but aside from Fireball Jr., how would you have a detailed interior? The show included the lounge, the Space Jail, the Engine Room, each crewmembers' cabin, Venus' lab, Sickbay, and the Auxillary Control Room, but where in Fireball were they? I've got a cutaway graphic, but it's not official. ("Canon" to those of you that are Trekkers...)
> 
> Larry


 Applying the word canon to a Gerry Anderson series is a bit of a stretch.

But I was only thinking an interior would go inside the FB Jr cockpit, and inside the topside glass bubble.


----------



## LGFugate

That's cool, John. Otherwise, it'd have to come with a detatchable or clear side to be able to show the main body interior. How about Steve Zodiac and Robert figures for the Fireball Junior interior?


Larry


----------



## LT Firedog

Frank, from another post
Quote:
Originally Posted by otto
Lisa, It was FANTASTIC! As usual. The Moebius Hyde show exclusive was super nice, a *Frightning Lightning version of Mr. Hyde, with extra glow parts.Limited to 240 kits.*....Otto 



Time OUT! Time OUT!... 
This is totally un-fair. Just throw more salt in my missing Wonderfest wound. It’s bad enough that I miss the Monarch’s Nosferatu build. Now you tell me –I missed the one in 240 chance to own a Frightning Lightning version of MR. Hyde.

This is just not right!

I’m headed to my dog house to whimper and basically have a pitty party.

Sign: Doggone Depressed LT Firedog.

*P.S. Frank any chance that us little people whom did not make WF could get one of these FL DR. J as Hyde kits for a reasonable price?*
Wait and see what the predators on Flea Bay charge for these gems. I can only imagine the $$$$........


----------



## wolfman66

LT Firedog said:


> Frank, from another post
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by otto
> Lisa, It was FANTASTIC! As usual. The Moebius Hyde show exclusive was super nice, a *Frightning Lightning version of Mr. Hyde, with extra glow parts.Limited to 240 kits.*....Otto
> 
> 
> 
> Time OUT! Time OUT!...
> This is totally un-fair. Just throw more salt in my missing Wonderfest wound. It’s bad enough that I miss the Monarch’s Nosferatu build. Now you tell me –I missed the one in 240 chance to own a Frightning Lightning version of MR. Hyde.
> 
> This is just not right!
> 
> I’m headed to my dog house to whimper and basically have a pitty party.
> 
> Sign: Doggone Depressed LT Firedog.
> 
> *P.S. Frank any chance that us little people whom did not make WF could get one of these FL DR. J as Hyde kits for a reasonable price?*
> Wait and see what the predators on Flea Bay charge for these gems. I can only imagine the $$$$........


I feel your pain on this issue.I scanned ebay just now for the glow hydes and theres this one seller selling one at $50.00 a pop.


----------



## =bg=

what? those were done by Monogram. I met Mrs Schulz at the Schulz Museum- shoulda asked her!


----------



## BatToys

I would like to see the Aurora Monsters reissued as Frightning Lighning.
Maybe something can be worked out with Revell?

A Gigantic Frankenstein Frightning Lightning with the FL logo added on the box would be very cool.


----------



## Moebius

SUNGOD said:


> Hi Moebus, looking forward to the Seaview. I don't know if you're still around after answering so many questions but if these kits are successful would you consider kits from other shows or films like 2001 (The Discovery ship) or the very popular Eagle Transporter from Space 1999? They're both crying out for decent styrene kits (preferably large ones like your Seaview).


I'd love to do some 2001 stuff, but I understand the licensing is very frustrating. We have thought about it though, so you never know what may happen! Thanks.


----------



## fluke

Frank,

It was sure cool to meet up with you this weekend and talk 'dream kits' and the like.

*VIVA Moebius Models!*

*SO SAY WE ALL!*


----------



## SUNGOD

Moebius said:


> I'd love to do some 2001 stuff, but I understand the licensing is very frustrating. We have thought about it though, so you never know what may happen! Thanks.




Thanks Moebius! I can just imagine a Discovery on my shelf alongside your Seaview. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## John P

I think if you talk to Scott Alexander (Capt Cardboard/Atomic City) he'll tell you horror stories about trying to get 2001 licensing. I think the upshot was that the studio refuses to believe they could possibly make enough money out of it to make it worth their while.


----------



## otto

Frank, it was a pleasure meeting you at WF. I only wish I could have spent more time talking with you. You were a very popular fellow. It seems like you were always talking with someone LOL.You did a fine job on the reissue of Hyde. I had thought, from the pics,that only a few parts were "tweeked" for a better fit. It looks like the whole kit was retooled for better fit. The addition of the clear parts was a great idea. The sprues of added glow parts was a FANTASTIC suprise.I'm really looking forward to the seaview. Wishing you the best of luck. Sorry if I oversteped my bounds by saying unsold kits would be available to board members. But the natives were restless. Looks like Culttvman will be able to take care of those in need. So I guess alls well that ends well.Again my apoligies for promoting myself to "company spokesman"...Otto


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Hi Frank.

Just wondering if there any new news on the Seaview? Also WHAT version of the sub are you doing? The 17'3" version(For the surface running shots), or the 8' Version( all of the underwater footage)? Just curious. There are a lot of differences between the two.


----------



## bert model maker

beatlepaul said:


> Hi Frank.
> 
> Just wondering if there any new news on the Seaview? Also WHAT version of the sub are you doing? The 17'3" version(For the surface running shots), or the 8' Version( all of the underwater footage)? Just curious. There are a lot of differences between the two.


 Great question Beatlepaul !


----------



## StarshipClass

There should be a DVD of _2001_ included with every model kit. That should help get the license.


----------



## flyingfrets

John P said:


> I think if you talk to Scott Alexander (Capt Cardboard/Atomic City) he'll tell you horror stories about trying to get 2001 licensing. I think the upshot was that the studio refuses to believe they could possibly make enough money out of it to make it worth their while.


I don't quite understand their reasoning. *They're* not producing the kit, just collecting royalties on sales, so what've *they* got to lose?

IIRC, Mike Evans got a license for 2001 when he still owned Lunar Models. Might not hurt to talk to him & see how he did it...


----------



## Moebius

otto said:


> Frank, it was a pleasure meeting you at WF. I only wish I could have spent more time talking with you. You were a very popular fellow. It seems like you were always talking with someone LOL.You did a fine job on the reissue of Hyde. I had thought, from the pics,that only a few parts were "tweeked" for a better fit. It looks like the whole kit was retooled for better fit. The addition of the clear parts was a great idea. The sprues of added glow parts was a FANTASTIC suprise.I'm really looking forward to the seaview. Wishing you the best of luck. Sorry if I oversteped my bounds by saying unsold kits would be available to board members. But the natives were restless. Looks like Culttvman will be able to take care of those in need. So I guess alls well that ends well.Again my apoligies for promoting myself to "company spokesman"...Otto


Otto, no problem on that. I believe we talked about it, and I thought I would actually have kits left over and time to do it. Steve Iverson took the remainder and said he would be fair. I think he told me $30, so an extra $5 isn't too bad. I guess when you look at individual parts, there are quite a few small changes. The original kit didn't fit well at all. Good meeting you at WF!


----------



## Moebius

fluke said:


> Frank,
> 
> It was sure cool to meet up with you this weekend and talk 'dream kits' and the like.
> 
> *VIVA Moebius Models!*
> 
> *SO SAY WE ALL!*


Thanks Fluke! Was nice chatting with you, can't wait till next year!


----------



## Moebius

John P said:


> I think if you talk to Scott Alexander (Capt Cardboard/Atomic City) he'll tell you horror stories about trying to get 2001 licensing. I think the upshot was that the studio refuses to believe they could possibly make enough money out of it to make it worth their while.


Unfortunately, many studios work this way. If they feel they can't make enough on it, they won't even bother. I hadn't spoke with anyone yet, but I would think Scott would know on this.


----------



## Moebius

beatlepaul said:


> Hi Frank.
> 
> Just wondering if there any new news on the Seaview? Also WHAT version of the sub are you doing? The 17'3" version(For the surface running shots), or the 8' Version( all of the underwater footage)? Just curious. There are a lot of differences between the two.


It is based on the 17.5 version. No real news other than everything is on schedule with it. Hopefully we'll have something to show soon!


----------



## John P

flyingfrets said:


> I don't quite understand their reasoning. *They're* not producing the kit, just collecting royalties on sales, so what've *they* got to lose?


 I guess they still need to devote a miniscule amount of time and overhead to have a person in the legal department do the paperwork and keep track of the income as it, um, incomes. Maybe they figure if the fee and income will be less than that person's salary, screw it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Moebius said:


> It is based on the 17.5 version. No real news other than everything is on schedule with it. Hopefully we'll have something to show soon!


That's great Frank! IMO ,that's the BEST version of the Seaview. More Shark like. Having said that however, I am very gratefull, and would be happy with Any version at this size!!!!! I will be getting at least two. One to be a R/C, the other to display. I think I will go watch my Second season Voyage DVD now.......


----------



## toyroy

Since I'm seriously thinking about buying your Seaview kit, I'd like to ask: will the observation windows have the outline frame of the underwater miniature?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

toyroy said:


> Since I'm seriously thinking about buying your Seaview kit, I'd like to ask: will the observation windows have the outline frame of the underwater miniature?


Well if it's based on the 17 footer, No it shouldn't have any window frames on the outside.(Oops, sorry to jump in there Frank)


----------



## Moebius

beatlepaul said:


> Well if it's based on the 17 footer, No it shouldn't have any window frames on the outside.(Oops, sorry to jump in there Frank)


No problem at all! There are a few things not confirmed yet. I'd have to look at what we have, not sure if it has frames or not. Some detail that looks good will be used whether it was on the 17.5 or not. So many details change as you start watching episodes!


----------



## LT Firedog

Frank, Any thoughts to make some of the POTA old Addar kits? The ape soldier riding the stallion horse kit last time I saw it go on $bay went for well over $350. The Caesar kit as well as some others may be a viable seller’s. Don’t know abut licenses or who has the rights to Addar.

How about a Steve McQueen as a fire chief with some other fireman battling some blazes kit, from the movie “The Towering Inferno”? (Yes the fireman in me is talking on that one) Or any of the disaster movie’s for subjects?


----------



## fluke

*Planet Of The Apes *kits! :thumbsup: Good question indeed!.....but As Frank and the gents from Monarch has stated from time to time...They want to steer away from re-pops and do ORIGINAL kits....That a good thing to us builders ...we can get better products, more variety, slightly larger scales and most likely better likeness in the charactors faces.

oops....sorry Frank...I'll sit down now


----------



## Moebius

LT Firedog said:


> Frank, Any thoughts to make some of the POTA old Addar kits? The ape soldier riding the stallion horse kit last time I saw it go on $bay went for well over $350. The Caesar kit as well as some others may be a viable seller’s. Don’t know abut licenses or who has the rights to Addar.
> 
> How about a Steve McQueen as a fire chief with some other fireman battling some blazes kit, from the movie “The Towering Inferno”? (Yes the fireman in me is talking on that one) Or any of the disaster movie’s for subjects?


They all sound like great ideas! Right now, we're kind of backed up on what we're looking at, so none in the visible future. We'll check back on them though! Thanks, Frank.


----------



## SUNGOD

Moebius, as well as 2001 kits would you also consider doing a larger kit of the hugely popular Eagles from Space 1999. Product Enterprise released their 12 inch diecasts a few years ago and they flew off the shelves but I've seen a lot of people saying they wouldn't mind a larger 'styrene plastic' kit (23 inches)They have a huge fanbase and even have their own website dedicated to them at www.eagletransporter.com.


----------



## Moebius

SUNGOD said:


> Moebius, as well as 2001 kits would you also consider doing a larger kit of the hugely popular Eagles from Space 1999. Product Enterprise released their 12 inch diecasts a few years ago and they flew off the shelves but I've seen a lot of people saying they wouldn't mind a larger 'styrene plastic' kit (23 inches)They have a huge fanbase and even have their own website dedicated to them at www.eagletransporter.com.


It's a thought, but not in the near future. Too many other things happening to do Space: 1999 right now. Thanks!


----------



## SUNGOD

Moebius said:


> It's a thought, but not in the near future. Too many other things happening to do Space: 1999 right now. Thanks!




Thanks Moebius! Great to see a model company listening to ideas!


----------



## Chuck_P.R.

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Hi Uncle Frank,
> 
> 1. Any idea of what the Seaview will cost to purchase.
> 
> 2. What other Irwin Allen kits might we expect.


I think he said $99 bucks on the Seaview a couple of times.

I don't know about the Irwin Allen kits though...


----------



## Moebius

SUNGOD said:


> Thanks Moebius! Great to see a model company listening to ideas!


Thanks, it's the least I can do at this point!


----------



## Moebius

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I think he said $99 bucks on the Seaview a couple of times.
> 
> I don't know about the Irwin Allen kits though...


109.95 is the MSRP. A couple of added pieces have brought it up $10, but I think everyone will be happy with them.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

A Barbera Eden figure?


----------



## bert model maker

Lloyd Collins said:


> A Barbera Eden figure?


 OH YEAH ! How soon WILL the seaview kits be ready for shipping Frank ?


----------



## John P

I hope it's out before Hiway Hobby closes down! :freak:


----------



## wolfman66

John P said:


> I hope it's out before Hiway Hobby closes down! :freak:


What Hiway Hobby in Ramzey Nj?


----------



## Jafo

Chariot and pod would be great. 
maybe some of the early James Bond vehicles? im talkin about anything but the cars like the space ships other cool stuff


----------



## Moebius

model maker said:


> OH YEAH ! How soon WILL the seaview kits be ready for shipping Frank ?


Looks good for October, but it all depends on where it progresses from here. We're working on detail changes today on the prototype, so it definitely needs revision at this point. Should be on schedule barring any major problems.


----------



## bert model maker

thanks Frank.


----------



## Mark McGovern

Moebius said:


> ...A couple of added pieces have brought it up $10, but I think everyone will be happy with them.





Lloyd Collins said:


> A Barbera Eden figure?


:tongue: Shoot, I'll pay *$11.00* for Barbara Edens' figure!


----------



## ShadOAB

I think Barbara Edens' figure looks better on her, Mark.


----------



## the Dabbler

OH Great ! Another mental image I have to see my shrink about !!!


----------



## BatToys

Frank,
On the Jekyll box it says Glenwood FL, same place AC Comics is located. Do you know Bill Black?


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Frank,

Thanks again for a wonderfully produced Jeckyll/Hyde kit! Ive bought four so far - including the glow kit.


THE BIG QUESTION: 
Any more monster figures on the horizon? Not that I'd make any suggestions (cough)Big Frankie!(cough).


----------



## Moebius

BatToys said:


> Frank,
> On the Jekyll box it says Glenwood FL, same place AC Comics is located. Do you know Bill Black?


I know AC is in the area, but I don't think we've ever met. He may have stopped in the retail store at some time, but I was rarely out front.


----------



## Moebius

AFILMDUDE said:


> Frank,
> 
> Thanks again for a wonderfully produced Jeckyll/Hyde kit! Ive bought four so far - including the glow kit.
> 
> 
> THE BIG QUESTION:
> Any more monster figures on the horizon? Not that I'd make any suggestions (cough)Big Frankie!(cough).


You're welcome! Big Frankie has been the most requested kit so far. If there could be a way to do it within reason, it would be done. We're looking, but only time will tell!


----------



## beck

Big Frankie in a repro box would ,IMO ,sell like mad .
we were told over and again by PL that Dr Jekyll wouldn't sell and see how well he's doing !
BTW , Frank , A++ on the release of Dr. J . excellent job with the box , dig the clear parts and the detail on the parts is nice and crisp .
looking forward to Rommel's Krazy Kommand Kar !
hb


----------



## BatToys

I would pay up to 120.00 each for a Gigantic Frankenstein and a Frightening Lightning version.


----------



## Guess Who

I am to lazy to go back and read all the pages but did anyone mention the large scale King Kong that PL was considering doing?

Guess Who (James at Work)


----------



## Dave Metzner

I just have to wonder, how many of you guys that think Big Frankie is soo cool have ever actually had your hands on one?
I've had one in my hands (T-Lowe bought a complete & unbuilt kit @ Playing Mantis), sorry but I remain unimpressed.


----------



## Bruce Bishop

Dave, I bought a resin copy of Gigantic Frankenstein several years ago for about $100 and put it together. I love the kit - it's still on my shelf in the basement.

When I was a kid I thought it was goofy and I was not interested in it. I felt the same about the monster rods and a few other kits. As an adult I discovered the wide diversity of kits that Aurora put out and I realized I really like all of them. In this case, my tasted changed to a much broader range than I had when I was young and first introduced to the Aurora kits in the early 1960's. 

I'm sure that some guys that want to get as complete a set of Aurora figure kits as possible want a Big Frankie for that same reason, and others might just want to fill in a slot in their checklist of kits. Either way, I think there is a market for it. When the vinyl pre-built version came out I understand it sold well. I wanted one but just couldn't justify the expense at the time.


----------



## AZbuilder

*FV Voyager*

Can anybody tell when the Fantastic Voyage amimated series "Voyager" will be released? I have one on pre-order over at Cults site. I am really looking forward to getting this kit as I missed the origional Aurora release back in the late 60's.
I even had one in my grubby hands one time as it was my younger brothers birthday needless to say I did not get it, instead I wound up on geting the LOG Spindrift and a Aircraft Carrier kit instead. when I was finaly able to get back to the hobby store the Voyager was gone. BTW as i turned out my brother did notcare for either kit I got him.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## beck

Dave , i've got a Big Franky resin version , a buddy of mine has an original BU . and guess what . i still think he's cool and would buy one with a good repro box in a heart beat . 
i respect the fact that you don't think he's all that and a bag o chips but to each his own ay ? 
i think there's alot of monster figure guys around that grew up or were around 10 yrs old back in the 60's ( monster heyday ) that would like to have BF . 
note how fast the Dr J kits are going . and there's a lot of guys who don't think he's all that great either . 
hb


----------



## otto

I remember seeing Big Frankie at the local Woolworths as a kid. I wanted one bad. The $5 price tag was out of reach at the time. And it was hard to save my allowence long enough to raise the funds. By thje time I had $5 saved up, Frankie was gone! Several years later I was at a friends house, he had an unbuilt big frank in his basement. The body halves were warped and fit up seemed impossible (at that time) I tried to buy it off of him, but he wouldnt sell, as it was a birthday gift from years earlier. Anyway, If reissued, I'd buy at least one if priced at $100, probably at least two if priced at $75. As for the Hyde kit, its been selling very well from what I've heard. But we must remember, it just came out. After the initial scramble of diehard collectors snatching them up, I'm pretty sure sales will slow down. Hopefully it will make enough profits in the long run to justify a big frank release.. ...otto


----------



## fluke

AZbuilder said:


> Can anybody tell when the Fantastic Voyage amimated series "Voyager" will be released? AZbuilder


*So far August 07 is the month. *


----------



## Argonaut

*A Zorro re-issue perchance?*

Looking forward to the great kits that are on the way but It would
be great if you could do the Aurora Zorro kit...just a thought


----------



## Jimmy B

Zorro = Disney = Liscensing.

My guess is that would be a tough one.


----------



## StarshipClass

Jimmy B said:


> Zorro = Disney = Liscensing.
> 
> My guess is that would be a tough one.


I suspect that much of the early Zorro property is public domain now. It was created about 1919 and movies were made in the 1920s.


----------



## The Batman

Bruce Bishop said:


> Dave, I bought a resin copy of Gigantic Frankenstein several years ago for about $100 and put it together. I love the kit - it's still on my shelf in the basement.


And here he is, Bruce's Big Frankie in Bruce's Basement:

http://members.fortunecity.com/bucwheat/base/kits019.jpg​ 

And here's a little more of Bruce's basement for those who've never seen it before:​ 
http://members.fortunecity.com/bucwheat/base/bbbase.html

I've visited Bruce's Basement in person many many times... it's always a fun experience. These pics are old and those shelves that are empty in the photos are filled to overflowing now! The sad part is, Bruce has hundreds and hundereds of models that he'll never get around to building and displaying... so, let's all get together this weekend and go over to Bruce's house and have a model building party! *wink* wink*​ 
- GJS​


----------



## The Batman

Argonaut said:


> Looking forward to the great kits that are on the way but It would
> be great if you could do the Aurora Zorro kit...just a thought


I, too, would love a re-pop of the Aurora *Zorro* kit ( and the *Lone Ranger* and *Tonto* as well! ) If licensing were not an obstacle.



Dave Metzner said:


> I just have to wonder, how many of you guys that think Big Frankie is soo cool have ever actually had your hands on one?


I owned a GIGANTIC FRANKENSTEIN kit when I was a kid. It was great! No, it wasn't the most aesthetically pleasing sculpt of the Monster but, it was cool to have this big Karloffian chunk of plastic sitting on the shelf! If an affordable re-pop was available, I would be all over it! And even cooler than the model itself is that great big box with the creepy James Bama artwork of the Glenn Strange Monster staring at you! 

- GJS


----------



## painter x

Oh, as far as kits go, everything will be styrene with the exception of a few things that may appear in vinyl. No resin thoughts at all.[/QUOTE]

Thats not cool for us resin lovers. I loved how back in the day you sold lots of cool resin kits. Alot of hard to find Artomic kits. Great Nagle sculpts. The old days will be missed for me


----------



## otto

painter x said:


> Oh, as far as kits go, everything will be styrene with the exception of a few things that may appear in vinyl. No resin thoughts at all.


Thats not cool for us resin lovers. I loved how back in the day you sold lots of cool resin kits. Alot of hard to find Artomic kits. Great Nagle sculpts. The old days will be missed for me[/QUOTE] But there are lots of resin kit companys out there. The void was in affordable styrene kits, and now thats being filled...Otto


----------



## painter x

I dissagree Otto. The resin kit comunity is getting smaller due to the strong following of prepainted statues and toys. I realize alot of you love styrene but me personaly its not for me.


----------



## otto

That is a good point X. I also think part of the decline in resin kit companys has to do with the glut of resin kits out there, about every subject worth doing seems to have been done to death. Plus there was so much competition there for awhile, with everyone and their brother getting in on the act...even me..LOL..I hate to say it, but it was almost "to much of a good thing" for awhile..otto


----------



## otto

And recasters! They even recast some of my crappy stuff. I think the prepaints and high quality action figures have taken a bite out of the stryene market as well....otto


----------



## DinoMike

Y'know, there's another licensed property out there that I wish SOMEONE would do something more with.

Babylon 5.

Revell/Monogram did a good job with their Starfury kit... not so much with the kit of the station itself... then, nothing.

Look at the potential for good figure kits to come out of that series... the Vorlon and the Shadow creatures come first to mind.

Also, the hardware... Minbari, Vorlon, Narn, Centauri & Earthforce ships... a wealth of potential that was never touched by a styrene company.

These days, the show has more of a cult following... but I'd wager there are at least as many fans of that show willing to buy kits as there are folks who'd buy a kit of Jekyll/Hyde...  The only snag would be insane licensing fees.

Kinda wish either Moebius or Monarch would look into this. Maybe they could even work a deal with R/M to do a run of the Starfuries and rebox, as PL once did. New management might be more amenable.

Oh well... pipe dream mode off...


----------



## Moebius

AZbuilder said:


> Can anybody tell when the Fantastic Voyage amimated series "Voyager" will be released? I have one on pre-order over at Cults site. I am really looking forward to getting this kit as I missed the origional Aurora release back in the late 60's.
> I even had one in my grubby hands one time as it was my younger brothers birthday needless to say I did not get it, instead I wound up on geting the LOG Spindrift and a Aircraft Carrier kit instead. when I was finaly able to get back to the hobby store the Voyager was gone. BTW as i turned out my brother did notcare for either kit I got him.
> 
> AZbuilder
> John
> 
> *Let Your Imagination Soar*


Looks like September mid month. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius

painter x said:


> Oh, as far as kits go, everything will be styrene with the exception of a few things that may appear in vinyl. No resin thoughts at all.


Thats not cool for us resin lovers. I loved how back in the day you sold lots of cool resin kits. Alot of hard to find Artomic kits. Great Nagle sculpts. The old days will be missed for me[/QUOTE]

If I was still in retail, it would be different. I miss the old days of all the resin myself, but it got to be a very hard job some days. Styrene and vinyl at this point. Haven't thought of anything in resin still. I guess I shouldn't completely dismiss anything, as there are kits I would love to see out there again that have been very difficult to find.


----------



## Moebius

otto said:


> That is a good point X. I also think part of the decline in resin kit companys has to do with the glut of resin kits out there, about every subject worth doing seems to have been done to death. Plus there was so much competition there for awhile, with everyone and their brother getting in on the act...even me..LOL..I hate to say it, but it was almost "to much of a good thing" for awhile..otto


That was part of our decision to get out of it, too much at one point. Another thing was the recasting. I was going to basically every show in Japan. When I got back, I'd see the same kits online already for sale out of HK, or Thailand, or somewhere. It got harder and harder to sell an original. A lot of the anime guys didn't seem to care if it was recast, they just wanted a cheap kit.


----------



## Moebius

DinoMike said:


> Y'know, there's another licensed property out there that I wish SOMEONE would do something more with.
> 
> Babylon 5.
> 
> Revell/Monogram did a good job with their Starfury kit... not so much with the kit of the station itself... then, nothing.
> 
> Look at the potential for good figure kits to come out of that series... the Vorlon and the Shadow creatures come first to mind.
> 
> Also, the hardware... Minbari, Vorlon, Narn, Centauri & Earthforce ships... a wealth of potential that was never touched by a styrene company.
> 
> These days, the show has more of a cult following... but I'd wager there are at least as many fans of that show willing to buy kits as there are folks who'd buy a kit of Jekyll/Hyde...  The only snag would be insane licensing fees.
> 
> Kinda wish either Moebius or Monarch would look into this. Maybe they could even work a deal with R/M to do a run of the Starfuries and rebox, as PL once did. New management might be more amenable.
> 
> Oh well... pipe dream mode off...


It's definitely an interesting thought. I would have to say it's not possible to the R/M idea, as they have the same management now as before, just new owners. Licensing would be the trick, and it would unfortunately be a bit more expensive than I'd like.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Just a suggestion with the new Dark Shadow movie in the works maybe some kits based off the original serries.


----------



## brineb

THAT would be VERY cool. I wish there was a plastic reissue of the Barnabas and Quentin models i had as a kid. I know there is a resin re-pop of Quentin, but no Barnabas!!!


----------



## StarshipClass

An original sculpt of a vampire (similar to this painting from 1897 by Burne-Jones) could be a good way to go as well:


----------



## John P

Babylon 5 - 

Space Station, about 24", with rotating section and better detail than that horrible Monogram kit. Maybe with an in-scale Whitestar and Omega to park nearby.

New-tooled Star Fury, 1/48

Thunderbolt fighter, 1/48

Whitestar, around 18" long

Minbari Angelfish cruiser, around 18" tall

Omega class destroyer, about 18" (or in scale with the Angelfish)

(Have I mentioned this before? )

Those would be the most important B5 kits to this vehicle modeler. I do like figure kits, but I'm not big on styrene ones with their associated seams and restrictions. Vinyl and resin, yes. In which case (all in 1/6 scale):

Kosh
G'Kar looking pious with the book of G'Quon in his hands
Londo trying to look regal like his portrait
Delenn looking regal without trying

The humans might not be so interesting to model. Well, Lyta would...


----------



## Old_McDonald

John P said:


> Babylon 5 -
> 
> Space Station, about 24", with rotating section and better detail than that horrible Monogram kit. Maybe with an in-scale Whitestar and Omega to park nearby.
> 
> New-tooled Star Fury, 1/48
> 
> Thunderbolt fighter, 1/48
> 
> Whitestar, around 18" long
> 
> Minbari Angelfish cruiser, around 18" tall
> 
> Omega class destroyer, about 18" (or in scale with the Angelfish)
> 
> (Have I mentioned this before? )
> 
> Those would be the most important B5 kits to this vehicle modeler. I do like figure kits, but I'm not big on styrene ones with their associated seams and restrictions. Vinyl and resin, yes. In which case (all in 1/6 scale):
> 
> Kosh
> G'Kar looking pious with the book of G'Quon in his hands
> Londo trying to look regal like his portrait
> Delenn looking regal without trying
> 
> The humans might not be so interesting to model. Well, Lyta would...


Moebius, I concur wholeheartedly with the above choices.
Following these, I'd like to see a Narn and Centarui cruiisers as well. There hasn't been any B5 models of the capital ships in plastic at all. This could be a good three or four year run of models that we all want.

Please consider this. B5 popularity should go up with the upcoming release to public movie comeing out that will rekindle interest in B5.

For the sake of space, I prefer to not worry about scale and make each capital ship model about 12 - 18 inches long with focus on surface details. The Minbari ship is so large it would dwarf the others..


----------



## ClubTepes

Old_McDonald said:


> For the sake of space, I prefer to not worry about scale and make each capital ship model about 12 - 18 inches long with focus on surface details. The Minbari ship is so large it would dwarf the others..


Trying........to........keep........mouth.......shut........................can't.

While trying to repsect that everyone has different requirements. I wish that we all could help each other in this hobby. This sends mixed messages to manufacturers.

Just because scale isn't important to some people that doesn't meant that we can't work together to find some common ground. Such as a scale that falls into that size range.

For me, to have someone say that scale isn't important is like saying painting a model isn't important. Most of us would simply not entertain the idea of not painting a model. 
So how would you react if someone out there was saying 'You don't need to produce model paint. Just mold the kit in a couple of different colors of plastic and that will be fine.'

Painting a model makes it look more realistic, and scale is yet another level of realism. When you can set-say-a 1/32 scale Viper next to a 1/32 scale F-14 Tomcat and you realize just how tiny a Viper is. The same thing is true with a 1/350 scale Starship Enterprise, next to a 1/350 scale Aircraft carrier Enterprise. While not longer, you realize just how much more volume there is in the starship Enterprise.


----------



## RonH

Movie's out. Got mine from Amazon yesterday.I couldn't give a hang about scale either. 12 to 24 inch kits sounds good to me.


----------



## John P

I think the problem with the B5 ships is that they vary in size so much, a common scale (which I DO prefer), would produce kits of wildly different sizes.


----------



## John P

Okay, I take that back. Going thru here: http://www.b5tech.com/index.htm shows the bigger capital ships to be all _around _the same size. They're all prety huge, though.

Earth Force - 
Omega: 1714m
Hyperion: 1025m

Centauri -
Primus: 1586m
Vorchan: 608m

Narn -
G'Quon: 1400m

Minbari - 
Sharlin: 1600m

Whitestar: 475m

So a constant scale of even the sacred 1/2500 would give us a 2-foot 3-inch Omega class destroyer. And lord knows how TALL the Minbari ship would be at that scale!

Go to 1/3500 (the scale of the DS9 kit), and the Omega would be 19 1/4" long, which is about what I'd like to see.

But a Whitstar would only be 5" long at that scale, and that be _too _tiny. So for the Whitstar I'd prefer something like 1/1000, which would be 18.6" long, or 1/1400, which would be 13.3".


----------



## Mark McGovern

Dave Metzner said:


> ...Big Frankie...sorry but I remain unimpressed.


Nothing to be sorry about Dave - you have a right to your opinions, which are probably as well respected as mine are disregarded. My Gigantic Frankenstein was a 10th birthday present that dear old dad helped me build. So there's a fond memory connected with the model that's indelible. I'd buy another one just to see if I could make the rest of his body proportionate to his head and hands.


----------



## ShadOAB

I know there was a build up of Big Frankie at my college back in the 70s. It was up stairs in teachers row...it sat there for about two years...I could have taken it at any time....and no one would really notice. I didn't touch it...I was brought up to respect others' property.... At times I think of it sitting there un-disturbed...un noticed...perhaps laughed at...? 

To be honest...I really could care less about it at the time. Like Dave, I was unimpressed...I always was unimpressed, from the day it appeared on the shelves. Today...well...I think I should have given it a new home...mine! Only for the simple reason that now, it's a case of: "got it, got it, need it!". A collectors weakness...the missing link, etc.

Perhaps this is fuled by the fact that, years later, I found out who owned that Big Frankie,....a life-time friend/fellow student...who traided it away years ago to a hobby shop owner...for a "Rat Fink" kit....that he always wanted. A few months later....that kit was re-realised for a price of a few bucks. After the fact....my friend figured that the owner was well aware of the up-coming, Rat Fink, re-pop too.

He regretted that trade....and I regret liberating it years before.

But....I was still dissappointed in that kit....

regardless.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Well, Big Frankie was before my time so that kit did not "imprint" on me as a kid growing up. However, I was suitably taken with other kits like the Creature, Spindrift, Seaview, Flying Sub and Moonbus. 

And many of you know I am a big Proteus fan. I'm sure the figure guys just see my endless gushing over the Wilco Proteus kit and think "whatever floats (or sinks!) Huzz's boat!".

So, if you happen to be a Big Frankie fan, that's cool with me. :thumbsup: Although if you plan to float him in a boat, it had better be a big one.

Huzz


----------



## the Dabbler

Well I'M a 'figure guy', ( 'specially girls, but that's another story ) and I am not impressed with Big Frankie either. Does that make me a heretic ?? Am I doomed ? I don't want to be dooomed ! !


----------



## StarshipClass

I never saw him when younger so there was never an impression good or bad made on me then. As an adult, I care for him not. I can understand the interest others may have, however.


----------



## Capt. Krik

the Dabbler said:


> Well I'M a 'figure guy', ( 'specially girls, but that's another story ) and I am not impressed with Big Frankie either. Does that make me a heretic ?? Am I doomed ? I don't want to be dooomed ! !


Dabs, you are doomed....but for completely different reasons! 

I'll add that I have never been a big fan of the Big Franky kit. I've never really seen the attraction to it. Now, if it had been a 2 foot big Franky accurately proportioned, then yeah I would want one.

Still, to all those who really want this kit, I hope you get one.


----------



## beck

hey Capt. , someone makes about a 2 foot tall vinyl version of Karloff as the monster . can't remember who right at the moment but it's a great looking kit . he's holding a flower and has this peaceful look on his face . 
very nice . 
hb


----------



## A Taylor

Sassy's Satellite made that kit, it was sculpted by Tony McVeigh.


----------



## Trek Ace

I didn't buy the Gigantic Frankenstein kit when it was released, and I passed on buying it at a department store clearance sale in April of '67 for just $1.69 (strange that I remember that). The box had been opened, but the kit was complete - and in good shape.

I guess now, upon reflection, that I should have bought it and just held on to it.


----------



## The Batman

otto said:


> ... part of the decline in resin kit companys has to do with the glut of resin kits out there, about every subject worth doing seems to have been done to death.


Seemingly so... but, I'd love a DRACULA'S DAUGHTER ( Gloria Holden ) kit. Maybe even ZANDOR to go with her.

I'd also like a VITUS WERDEGAST ( Lugosi ) and HJALMAR POELZIG ( Karloff ) kit!

An YGOR ( Bela Lugosi ), a FRITZ ( Dwight Frye), a RENFIELD ( D.F. ) and DR. VAN HELSING ( Edward Van Sloan ) all to scale and posed to correspond with the Aurora/Polar Lights kits.

A CHRISTINE DAAE ( Mary Philbin ) for The Phantom, a GWEN CONLIFFE ( Evelyn Ankers ) for the Wolf Man, and a MINA SEWARD ( Helen Chandler ) for Count Dracula.

I know a lot of these will never see the light of day, but, just think of the dioramas that could be built around that cast of characters!

- GJS


----------



## beck

Thanks AT , i couldn't remember where i had seen it . i think they did a Dracula in that scale too iirc .


----------



## packard400

Moebius:
A 39" styrene Seaview is one of the few models I would pay $100 to get.
I'm very much looking forward to it.

I have a modest proposal for for a group of 1/25th scale cars you might
think of producing. They are the 3 concept cars from the GM Futurama II
at the 1964 New York World's Fair:

The Firebird IV
The GM-X
The Runabout

They would be a cool additon to your lineup. All the best.


----------



## John P

^I like the futuristic shopping cart module! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Yeah! How does that thing attach to the car?


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Hey - Just for a change - I'd like to see some concept car's of the Packard line - They had a few concepts that were used on Chev and Ford's later after their demise - 
They were really Great Cars. My Dad and I use to restore them for a few collectors here in town.

Just a change of pace from the run of the mill model cars.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## scotpens

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.oldtimerteam.de/best/studebaker-packard-predictor-prototype-bj56.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
Someone did a 1/43 diecast of the Packard Predictor a few years ago. It was the concept car that the 1957 Packard styling would have been based on, had the company not gone belly-up halfway through 1956. The production '57 - '58 "Packards" ended up being tarted-up Studebakers with Packard badges.

The Firebird IV, aka the Buick Century Cruiser, made a brief appearance in _2001: A Space Odyssey_!

There are lots of Detroit concept cars of the 1950s and '60s that I would love to see in model kit form, but interest in them is probably too limited to justify the tooling costs. The "geek factor," you know.


----------



## Moebius

scotpens said:


> [IMG-LEFT]http://www.oldtimerteam.de/best/studebaker-packard-predictor-prototype-bj56.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> Someone did a 1/43 diecast of the Packard Predictor a few years ago. It was the concept car that the 1957 Packard styling would have been based on, had the company not gone belly-up halfway through 1956. The production '57 - '58 "Packards" ended up being tarted-up Studebakers with Packard badges.
> 
> The Firebird IV, aka the Buick Century Cruiser, made a brief appearance in _2001: A Space Odyssey_!
> 
> There are lots of Detroit concept cars of the 1950s and '60s that I would love to see in model kit form, but interest in them is probably too limited to justify the tooling costs. The "geek factor," you know.


Pretty cool looking, but definitely limited in interest I would think. Thanks!


----------



## 1bluegtx

Dave Metzner said:


> I just have to wonder, how many of you guys that think Big Frankie is soo cool have ever actually had your hands on one?
> I've had one in my hands (T-Lowe bought a complete & unbuilt kit @ Playing Mantis), sorry but I remain unimpressed.


Not only have i had my hands on one,its sitting on my table right now!
Impressed....yes i am.And if it is reissued you can bet i will buy multiples.








BRIAN


----------



## Ego1JR

*Big Frankie*

Count me in as someone who not only wants a reissue of this great kit but also someone who would buy several.

Remember...it's important to clearly understand the market in which you're trying to move product in. It's also important to not let personal opinions enter into your decision on whether or not to release a specific product. History is our teacher....just look at the Jupiter 2 from LIS. Aurora decided to not produce this kit because the decision makers at the time thought that the spaceship design was boring and that no one would really be interested. Fast forward to the recent past with Polar Lights and their highly successful Jupiter 2 kit. Boring design maybe (I happen to love the J2). A successful kit release? Most definitely.

JK


----------



## Duck Fink

Never had one in my hands but I would buy multiples as well. I know it is a simple, very uncomplex kit. There is something about being simple that I like with this monster. You can't really tell by the expression on his face if he is happy, glum, angry, constipated......it keeps you guessing. And the size is something else I really like about this thing. I like large kits. By the kit's popularity I think it would sell out in pre-orders if limited in quantity. But then again I ain't no Dave Metzner. I couldn't tell you the first thing about marketing. This is one case where I hope Dave is wrong. (Sorry Dave)


----------



## Dave Metzner

It still comes down to a tooling budget and trying to determine how to buy the most profitable tooling that the budget will allow.
I still remain convinced that there are lots of better ways to spend the same tooling dollars that it would cost to do a Big Frankie when you are looking for return on your investment.
Remember it still comes down to making choices that will be most profitable
Dave


----------



## ShadOAB

I think you might make a profit just selling the box...sold as a flat...and the customer assemble it. It would be easier/cheapershipping it flat. I think the box is the the most attractive thing about the "kit".

Just a thought.


----------



## ClubTepes

ShadOAB said:


> I think you might make a profit just selling the box...sold as a flat...and the customer assemble it. It would be easier/cheapershipping it flat. I think the box is the the most attractive thing about the "kit".
> 
> Just a thought.


Ya know........I just don't get the whole box thing.

I'm not slamming it.

I just don't get it.

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Just Plain Al

When I was 12 or so I gave away a Big Franky that had been a gift to me (to my uncle, who is my age, he still has it). To this day I don't regret it, and would probably give one away if it was given to me now. Don't like it, don't want it, think it was a good decision on Dave's part not to re-tool it.


----------



## ShadOAB

ClubTepes said:


> Ya know........I just don't get the whole box thing.
> 
> I'm not slamming it.
> 
> I just don't get it.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me?


It has great artwork on it...like most Aurora boxes. 

Okay...just the cover would be nice to frame and hang on a wall.

Ya know...


----------



## ChrisW

ShadOAB said:


> It has great artwork on it...like most Aurora boxes.
> 
> Okay...just the cover would be nice to frame and hang on a wall.
> 
> Ya know...


Has that particular painting been used on any other items? I assume it was the basis for Aurora's Monster Customizing Contest plaque, but had anyone else ever licensed its use?


----------



## THRUSH Central

Moebius - How about an idea for a new Man from UNCLE kit? I have always thought a kit of Napolean Solo standing behind the bullet proof glass (The Vulcan Affair and series introduction) would look great especially if you used a piece of clear plastic to simulate the glass! (Impact hits on glass at Solo's chest level.)

ALSO! Alexander Waverly at his command console/desk at UNCLE headquarters OR standing apart from Solo as a stand alone/connecting model to the above Solo idea?

ALSO! The THRUSH agent shooting at the glass! A 3 part connecting model! A dream of mine! Thanks! THRUSH Central.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Frank,

I've always thought this Aurora concept sketch of the Metaluna Mutant (and victim) would make a terrific kit! You get a monster AND a babe. What's not to like?


----------



## Marko

Dave, I also had more then a couple of Big Frankies with boxes. Had resin copies too. The kit is great! I built up and painted all of them. I resold the plastic as well as the resin copies for more then a couple hundred dollars each. Plus the same for the empty boxes. The kit would sell, and be profitable, in my opinion. There is a large demand for Big Frankie. Even at a selling price of 99.00 each. The resin ones sell for more then that, and I can't find anymore. Check with Gary S. from Shadowland to verify this with me. I think you underestimate the Big Frankie demand.


----------



## spindrift

Frank-
How goes any preview pics of the SEAVIEW kit?? Just a tiny glimpse would make us all go crazy I'm sure. Please throw us a bone on this- even pics of the UN -corrected prototype kit would be very welcome! Any test shots of CAPTAIN ACTION and VOYAGER to show us???
What color plastic will Captain Action be molded in? I'm hoping for a medium blue- the original dark mettallic blue made it way too hard to paint the lighter portions....
I would welcome a repop of both UNCLE kits and RAT PATROL and BANNANA SPLITS BUGGY and ARCHIE'S CAR!
OH YES- Mettaluna Mutant and Girl would be a FANTASTIC 1/12 kit!!!! Start of the SCI-FI SCENES series, right???
Please give us regular updates!
Gary :hat:


----------



## John P

AFILMDUDE said:


> Frank,
> 
> I've always thought this Aurora concept sketch of the Metaluna Mutant (and victim) would make a terrific kit! You get a monster AND a babe. What's not to like?


 Okay, that's BEYOND suggestive!


----------



## ShadOAB

For a minute there...I thought it was just me thinking that.


----------



## StarshipClass

AFILMDUDE said:


>



I agree! This is a blatant case of specie-ality!


----------



## Frankie Boy

I know everybody has their wish lists for very personal and sentimental reasons, and I truly hope that those wishes can be granted. But for me, a Big Frankie just doesn't do it. 
I would be a whole lot more excited about a Metaluna monster (with or without the babe) than a Big Frankie.
Actually, I'd be out of my mind ecstatic if both the Knights and the Gladiators were repopped!


----------



## wolfman66

AFILMDUDE said:


> Frank,
> 
> I've always thought this Aurora concept sketch of the Metaluna Mutant (and victim) would make a terrific kit! You get a monster AND a babe. What's not to like?


Its been done in Resin by Action Hobbies heres my buildup based on the drawing.


----------



## wolfman66

Frankie Boy said:


> I'd be out of my mind ecstatic if both the Knights and the Gladiators were repopped!


I have the Gladiators and definitly would mind seeing reissues of them plus maybe Moebuis will consider repoping the Apache warrior on the horse and the confederate raider


----------



## MEGAZOR

*BIG FRANKIE pure nostalgic*

I have to admit,I grew up with Aurora kits their second time around in the early 70's, PURE GLOW PERIOD for the monsters. And from the pics I've seen, the BIG FRANKIE kit does'nt do anything for me,but the box art is cool.. I know a guy who has a somewhat neglected buildup in his basement,and won't part with it. It has a real childlike quality to it,and lacks detail,but is an awesome Aurora collectable,And I can understand the experience of the one that DID had one though.. I can think of other ones I would rather see rereleased,or all new.The Penguin,Wonder woman,The moon Bus,from what I saw,great kits,any kind of forecast of what else may be coming Moebius,outside what has been listed, I'm curious about the Irwin allen ones?? Great choices so far!!!


----------



## patton45

otto said:


> Frank, First I'd like to say that you always impressed me with your fantastic business ethics at Doll and Hobby.You had great kits at great prices and top notch service.I'd like to give you a big thank you for the Mr. Hyde reissue and the new Seaview. The thought of a big Seaview blows me away! Do You have any plans to reissue any other Aurora kits like the knights, blackbeard or gladiators? Perhaps a Big Frankie someday?..Thanks, and best of luck in your endeavors...Otto



My brother got Big Frankie around 1966? Last I saw it was on an auction going for $1200. This one really has to be offered again. 
And why was there never a repop of Superboy,Krypto and the Dragon?

Will the Seaview be in styrene?

Craig :


----------



## fluke

*Howdy and welcome Patton45!* :wave: 


All of Monarch and Moebius kits will most likely be STRYRENE kits.
The future looks great!


----------



## bert model maker

fluke said:


> *Howdy and welcome Patton45!* :wave:
> 
> 
> All of Monarch and Moebius kits will most likely be STRYRENE kits.
> The future looks great!


 that it does !!!!


----------



## the Dabbler

Hi Patton45, pull up a seat and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Moebius

patton45 said:


> My brother got Big Frankie around 1966? Last I saw it was on an auction going for $1200. This one really has to be offered again.
> And why was there never a repop of Superboy,Krypto and the Dragon?
> 
> Will the Seaview be in styrene?
> 
> Craig :


Seaview will be in styrene. At some point we may do some vinyl figures, but basically everything is in styrene that we have, and will, announce. Thanks!


----------



## bert model maker

Moebius said:


> Seaview will be in styrene. At some point we may do some vinyl figures, but basically everything is in styrene that we have, and will, announce. Thanks!


 I love styrene !!!!LOL


----------



## beck

welcome aboard Patton45 . :wave: 
hb


----------



## bert model maker

beck said:


> welcome aboard Patton45 . :wave:
> hb


 Welcome to the forums Patton45


----------



## LT Firedog

Removed


----------



## Dr. Pretorius

LT Firedog said:


> Wonder if that is what is up with `A-corp. ? Wonder what we will see as re-pops by Revell /Monogram under the A-corp. name


That is a possibilty if these guys are on the level.
It's my understanding that you could "rent" molds from revell. Which I'm guessing means they will press a run of kits for you. I believe that's how cinemodels and PL did it. If you look at Pl's Godzilla reissue, it's molded in the same lime green plastic as Monogram's 1976 issue.


----------



## LT Firedog

Man the glue and paint fumes must have toasted my bio computer this was to be posted on another thread. 
sorry Frank


----------

